# What have you done to my Underdark Fey thread?



## Wippit Guud (Feb 20, 2003)

Inspired by http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41660


Shadow Sprite
Tiny Fey
Hit Dice:        1/2 d6+2 (3 hp)
Initiative:        +3 (Dex)
Speed:            20 ft., fly 40 ft. (poor)
AC:            17 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural)
Attacks:        Dagger +5 melee; or hand crossbow +5 ranged
Damage:            Bite 1d4-3; or hand crossbow 1d4
Face/Reach        2 1/2 ft. by 2 1/2 ft./0 ft
Special Attacks:    Spell-like abilities
Special Qualities:    SR 17, Darkvision
Saves:            Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +3
Abilities:        Str 5, Dex 16, Con 15,
            Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 14
Skills:            Escape Artist +8, Hide +16*, Intuit Direction +4 Jump +9, Listen +9, Move Silently +8*, Search +3, Sense Motive +6, Spot +6
Feats:            Alertness, Weapon Finesse(Dagger)

Climate/Terrain:    Underground
Organization:        Gang (2-4), plague (5-15), or swarm (20-90)
Challenge Rating:    2
Treasure:        No coins; 50% goods; 50% items
Alignment:        Usually neutral
Advancement:        1-3 HD (Tiny)

Shadow Sprites are distant descendants of grigs who retreated underground. They still retain much of the appearance as normal grigs, but their skin and hair have gone white due to the lack of pigment needed underground. They have also given up their musical ability, as the echos of the underdark broadcast their position to predators. 

Shadow Sprites tend towards reclusiveness, avoiding confrontations if at all possible. They are not evil like many other underdank residents, but aren't known to be all that caring either, at least to non-sprites.

Spell-Like Abilities: 3/day-change self, darkness, invisibility (self only), silent image, and ventriloquism. 1/week-transmute rock to mud. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 9th-level sorcerer (save DC 12 + spell level).

Skills: All sprites receive a +2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Shadow sprites receive a +8 racial bonus to Jump checks. *They also receive a +5 racial bonus to Move Silently and Hide checks underground.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 20, 2003)

I suddenly don't know if you're being serious or sarcastic... the picture confuses me on that issue


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 20, 2003)

I seriously like the monster, the pic is a gift of humor...Don't worry, you'll learn to laugh once your appetite returns.


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 20, 2003)

Shiv: That was the most off-topic image ever on this site. Don't be surprised if a mod deletes it. On a lighter side though, I appreciate the humor. 

Also, I have something called fey of the month somewhere on the homebrews forum, you should check it out, although I would advise you to ignore mine and Clay_more's banter...


----------



## BOZ (Feb 20, 2003)

ugh, i think i'll delete it when i'm done puking.


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 20, 2003)

I felt the same way at first, but she grows on ya.


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, I definitely feel something growing in my stomach... urgh... seems its growing in my throat now... urgh.. urgh... seems its growing out of my throat... Buaarrgghhh

Sorry about that.

Anyways, nice little sprite. I actually considered that Passwall wouldn't be a bad ability for it either... seeing that sprites are reclusive and all that.

Maybe they should be allowed to look through their own Darkness even ?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 21, 2003)

shivamuffin said:
			
		

> *Nice....Very Nice!
> 
> Here's a late valentine for you...Very Nice.... *




You die now... 
(Robb blows mr. muffin into oblivion...)


----------



## BOZ (Feb 21, 2003)

shivamuffin said:
			
		

> *I felt the same way at first, but she grows on ya. *




i wish she would stop growing.


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 21, 2003)

So how about those fey? anything else on its way?


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 21, 2003)

Perhaps, but not until march in my chase...


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 21, 2003)

Haven't had a chance... believe it or not, I do much of this stuff at work (tech support, blah), and it's been a busy day


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 21, 2003)

Tech Support?! Then you should get a kick out of this:

http://ars.userfriendly.org/

Remeber to look through the archives.

Later,


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm a closet gamer, so I can't do too much at work...From 6-230pm, I'm just a regular dude at the lab...D&D is my secret life...


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 22, 2003)

I still think you should check out _user friendly_... I know you will like it.


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 22, 2003)

angst...like it.


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 22, 2003)

As I knew you would.


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey Krish, why April? I will have difficulty waiting to witness your genius for that long!


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 24, 2003)

Because I have allready one lined up for march!


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 24, 2003)

You tease us with your critter creating abilities.


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 24, 2003)

But ofcourse. I'm evil, remember?


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 24, 2003)

Evil you say? Is that the normal, holding-back-on-fellow-gamers kind of evil or the Camel-throwing kind of evil?


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 24, 2003)

Evil as in _'Evil Overlord wants to rule the world (for humanity's own good, of course)'_ Evil. 

And as all good evil overlords to be, I have a copy of the 'list of the things an evil overlord should never do'


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 24, 2003)

Which include what? "NOT" to let the hero live when you captured him?
I bet Sahak isn't one of your creations.... I bet Sahak is YOU Krishnath


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 24, 2003)

Let's start a cult!
That is as soon as all my enemies are taken care of.......They're everywhere.

Yes! rule the world for the good of humanity. Silly creatures need LAW and Order, and LEADERSHIP!


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 24, 2003)

I have an idea. First project on our road to World Domination: Lets eliminate all French Waitors. They are intolerant, arrogant and outright mean. They are the incarnation of all that is wrong with the world.... Unto the breach, my fellow Cultists!


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 24, 2003)

Ups.... "Mooom, I accidentally derailed another thread again!"


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 24, 2003)

No, no, no Kill the damn hero, just don't use an _Easily Escapable Death Trap_™, a single bullet to the head usually does the trick, and if not, spray him with a few rounds just to make sure, before you put him through the meat grinder. 

And cult's are for wusses and whackos. Oh, and never try to summon an ancient fiend, as it will most likely kill you.

You should make a search on your favourite search engine for _Evil Overlord List_.

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 24, 2003)

I wonder if the is an actual disease named 
Thread-Capturing-Deficiency
I think we might be affected. Even though Shivamuffin started it with his darn... valentine.. thing..


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh, what the heck, here's an excerpt (sp?) from the list:

From the list of things an evil overlord should/should never do.

12.One of my advisors will be an average five-year-old child. Any flaws in my plan that he is able to spot will be corrected before implementation.

16.I will never utter the sentence "But before I kill you, there's just one thing I want to know."

46.If an advisor says to me "My liege, he is but one man. What can one man possibly do?", I will reply "This." and kill the advisor.

68.I will spare someone who saved my life sometime in the past. This is only reasonable as it encourages others to do so. However, the offer is good one time
only. If they want me to spare them again, they'd better save my life again.

98.If an attractive young couple enters my realm, I will carefully monitor their activities. If I find they are happy and affectionate, I will ignore them. However if circumstance have forced them together against their will and they spend all their time bickering and criticizing each other except during the intermittent occasions when they are saving each others' lives at which point there are hints of sexual tension, I will immediately order their execution.

102.I will not waste time making my enemy's death look like an accident -- I'm not accountable to anyone and my other enemies wouldn't believe it.

_

I suggest you try and find it, as it is a very usefull resource for evil overlords and DM's alike...

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 24, 2003)

hehe, I think i've actually seen it. I have too much time and work coupled with free internet....


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 24, 2003)

As I said, it is a good resource to have...


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 24, 2003)

Hmmm, wonder if Dr. Phil has read it too.... Seems he's quite an able Evil Overlord...


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 24, 2003)

Bah, doctor Phil is an ignorant fool and a pansy, no, I will tell you who is capable evil overlords: William 'Bill' Gates and What's her name, she is going to jail for embezzlement.


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 24, 2003)

Well, I bet Dr. Phil is making alotta cash... Isn't that mentioned somewhere in the Evil Overlords List....

"Appear on black womans talkshow as an invited psychologist to alter the worlds opinion about yourself"


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 24, 2003)

No it isn't, but it is still good advice. And I still think he is a pansy.


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 24, 2003)

Well, a true Evil Overlords dream.. half the world think youre great and wanna give you money, the other half think youre a harmless pansy....


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah, but if a person behaves like that, that person cannot be an evil overlord. Now Barney the Purple (demon) Dinosaur on the other hand...


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, at least he got his ass kicked in "Nine Months"


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll stick with machiavelli, and take a few pointers from Saddam.

Cults are good, as long as YOU don't drink the Kool-Aid...A real evil overlord would have several cults secretly under his control...To weed out the weak and stupid...


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 25, 2003)

Saddam is an idiot, and should be shot. I mean come on. He would have been the most powerful man in the mid east if he had just attacked Iran instead of Quwait. Geex, the stupidity of the world leaders today... 

Later,


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 25, 2003)

Nah, when it comes to running Iraq...he's a genius. He attacked Kuwait, because they were poking at him and they ignored his warnings to knock it off.

The Kurds did  the same thing in '88. Sadam said: " Don't bother me with a rebellion while I'm fighting the Persians...Or else!! " they didn't listen, and when it was proved that the Iranians were funding the rebellion in the North...Sadam gassed the guerilla fighter's women and kids...The message was: " I warned you, now knock it off " They did. The war with Iran ended and Sadam got busy trying to get his house in order.
The Kuwatis were tapping into oil reserves and making it difficult for the Iraqi's to get their oil into the gulf. Sadam was pissed, because he need the oil cash...The people were begining to grumble, and Sadam did not want to end up like the last dictator...He was stoned, shot and buried outside of Bahgdad, He was then dug up and placed in the city's busiest 4 way street...The corpse was run over repeatedly, as it rot in the desert heat...Sadam is determined to die of old age.

The Kuwatis thumbed their nose at Sadam, so after sending some envoy's to gripe to the Us...they came back with the official US response...( A shrug of the shoulders )...So he attacked.
The Saudi's freaked, and american oil companies were worried, but also delighted...Oil profits would soar, but it wouldn't be a good thing to lose assets in Saudi...So the US kicked Sadam out. 

With sanctions in place, the oil companies retain good profits, and the Saudis have one less enemy to worry about.


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 25, 2003)

I still say he should have ignored the Kuwatis and have finished of the Iranians. Just one thing about the whole mess bothers me, and that is why in hades the U.S is trying to provoke a war with '-for-brains Saddam'. I mean, what the hell has he done? They where following the sanctions, and then suddenly out of the blue, with no real reason I might add, the U.S. descides that 'the Butcher of Bagdad' has to go. Are they trying to start WW3? Talk about a stupid goverment, and they call themselves republicans. More like National Socialists...

Anyways, we really should get back on topic.


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey! Are you seeing the pic in my sig and my avatar pic okay??


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm seeing your avatar O.K. but not the sig pic, it appears as a small image icon.

But the site is experiencing so lag at the moment, so it's probably because of that.


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 25, 2003)

Is there any reason why Saddam is being discussing in a thread thats about Underdark Fey? Any connections what-so-ever? 

What would really be a problem, was if Saddam and Dr. Phil teamed up. Dr. Phil would be Minister of Public Relations and Saddam could be Minister of Genocide. They could even include Bush in their Government. Make him Minister of Everything Relating to the Word "Folks".


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 25, 2003)

Check this out....


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, the thread kinda slipped into a discussion of evil overlords, and then into politics, and well, It just went on from there...

But I really think we should get this thread back on topic....


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 26, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> *Evil you say? Is that the normal, holding-back-on-fellow-gamers kind of evil or the Camel-throwing kind of evil? *




My Hail of Camels has already become famous! Muahahahaha!
And everybody knows that a real evil overlord just uses his cult to cause chaos while his actual army slips in unnoticed. 

Oh, yeah, what happened to fey? Let's see, Underdark fey, hmm?
How about nasty little trickster fey that get along well with drow, much as pixies sometimes have good relations to wood elves? Or maybe an albino nixie, with blindsight, a sonic attack, something like that?

Demiurge out.


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 26, 2003)

You are so correct about the cults... <Evil Grin>

Hmm.... underdark fey...

How about a cave sprite?


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 26, 2003)

Cave sprite sounds good. We need things that engage in canabalism, steal, and make the underdark the underdark..


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 26, 2003)

Ah, but remember not all things in the underdark are evil, some are just weird. I have an idea for how the cave sprites will be, but you will have to wait until the merry month of may to find out...

Nice picture in your tag by the way, it's evil I tells ya', EVIL


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 26, 2003)

Spreadi' the evil man...spreadin' the evil....


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL! You do know that Dr. Phil is the lackey of a greater evil don't you?


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 26, 2003)

I thought he was the great evil...YOU MEAN THERE'S AN EVEN GREATER EVIL POWER BEHIND HIM!


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 26, 2003)

Actually there are two: Bert (from sesame street) and Barney the purple (demon) dinosaur. They are trying to weaken the human defenses for their vile plan to take over the earth. They use the teletubbies to brainwash the smallest children (and hippies! don't forget the hippies), then bert and barney go to work on the older children, and phil on the adults. Fortunatly rock and rap music tends to cure the brainwashing when the children become teens. 

Save your childrens minds, buy a Black Sabbath album today!


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 26, 2003)

On Fox:

When muppets go bad....


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 26, 2003)

Damm Shiva.... a picture for every occasion? Thats number (input large number) picture I have seen comming from you, how many U got on there?


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 26, 2003)

Yep, that's the one. You see, the evil overlord market is a bit crowded, but once I *really* get going, Bert and Barney are going to 'volunteer' for 'testing' of new 'medicines' 

I'm not sure however on what to do with William Gates...


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 26, 2003)

Love pics...I gotta little something for everybody...


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 26, 2003)

And just what does that pic have to do with this discussion?


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 26, 2003)

"Clay_More casts Dispel Picture Archive"

Muahahahaha Shiva, take you sheep somewhere else


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 26, 2003)

Nothing really...I'm just bummed about taxes...

Got to experience the full force of the marriage penalty...


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 26, 2003)

Shiva, have a good picture lying around for the Avatar of a necromantically interested undead night-stalker as myself?


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 26, 2003)

You married? to whom (name, gender, and age) 

Taxes suck. The first thing I'm going to do when I come to power is to reduce the taxes for those who need reduced taxes, the average human. And some of it can be worked off!


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 26, 2003)

How about this?


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 26, 2003)

Kidding!

here you go..

You'll have to tweek the size...If you got adobe or something it's easy enough...


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 26, 2003)

Well the first pic is clearly the resulting offspring of Michael Jacksons and Bubbles love affair. The similarity to the father is quite striking...


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 26, 2003)

Cool pictures, Michael J. Is the biggest Lich of em all. hehehe

Hey, you havent told us anything about your wife yet.... And Krish, whatya doing here, go read my post on Sahak or ill.....


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 26, 2003)

Here's a good one for clay...


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 26, 2003)

My wife is smart, hot, and makes good money.
Her pics are in the EnWorld art galley...under Dallaire Works...Can't miss it...

You'll like this one clay...


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 26, 2003)

Shiv: Love the bird pic, looks like something out of the crow.

The second pic is from BG, correct?

Clay: Read it and replied to it.


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 26, 2003)

I love the bird pic too, really wouldn't mind if it was a tiny, winy smaller, dont know how to do such "demanding" graphic manipulation myself 

I just looked a bit at Shiva's Wife, not bad at all. Youre a lucky man there, Mr. Muffin.


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 26, 2003)

Not sure...It's just one of those pics i scavenged...


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 26, 2003)

It's easy, just download ACDSee (it's freeware, there is a registered version with more tools, but you don't really need it), install it, and then simply mark the image, go to edit, and choose resize. No biggie. And the best part is that ACDSee is a good way to browse images on your HD (or portable medium).

Later,


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 26, 2003)

Clay...here you go..


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 26, 2003)

Thx alot. Im lousy at doing "graphical" thingies... Last graphic program I was good at was the one on my Amiga 500....

Hmmm, now... lemme see....


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 26, 2003)

How do ya make a picture appear in your... erm.. bottom thingy?


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 26, 2003)

I have no idea. But it's somewhere in the user cp...


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 27, 2003)

Go to the user cp. I think it's in your profile, where the sig box is...You obviously know where it is...You have a sig...good...
Alright...

The image has to be stored on the web somewhere...
Find a place to store it on the web...wait, i'll do it for you...

step 1:  
step 2: followed by this : [url]http://www.fortunecity.com/roswell/divination/399/1f664960.jpg[/url]
step 3:  

It will look like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You now have a pic in your sig.


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 27, 2003)

Lets see....


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 27, 2003)

I think you will have to remove the spaces...


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 27, 2003)

ohhhhh, alot better


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 27, 2003)

Picture link is broken, I suggest you find another picture...


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 27, 2003)

Its not fair... I have always been a good boy, and still my picture wont work.... not fair... sob sob sob


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 27, 2003)

Why don't you just upload the picture to a more stable server than Geocites?


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 27, 2003)

Ohhh, offcourse, simple... Well, it would be simple if I had any computer-wits about me, which I dont. I still use the computer as a typewriter with nice graphics....


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, I never said it was going to be simple did I?


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 28, 2003)

It takes some practice...No spaces between the


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 28, 2003)

The complete Evil Overlord List (The Top 100 Things I'd Do If I Ever Became An Evil Overlord.) can be found here:

http://www.eviloverlord.com/lists/overlord.html

Read it, you'll chuckle, you'll laugh, and you just might learn something... 

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 1, 2003)

Mee... wants...picture.......MEE WANTS PICTURE!


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 1, 2003)

Then find a better place to upload it to...


----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 3, 2003)

HAppy Belated Birthday!   (workin on a picture/present fer ya)


----------



## shivamuffin (Mar 3, 2003)

Krish, I had to tend to the woman...She hurt her foot dancing...Funny story, I'll have to tell you later....It involes arabic food...

May your scaly hide be ridden by sword wielding babes in tight leather!

What the hell do you want for your BDAY?


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 4, 2003)

What I want for my birthday? World domination of course! or a small island kingdom. Or if that is to hard to get, artwork is always appreciated. 

Also, you should chech out *the March Movie Monster Mayhem Marathon Challenge* thread over on the General Monster Talk thread, if you haven't allready.


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 4, 2003)

Good morning Krish, I was wondering when you were gonna wake. Not online during the evenings anymore? tsk tsk tsk...

And happy Birthday btw... hey... is Kermit the Frog a Movie Monster?


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 4, 2003)

I really wanted to go online yesterday evening, but the grid was down 

And kermit is not a monster.


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 4, 2003)

He IS a monster... look at that wicked mouth, could swallow a person whole.. And he´s got a wicked pig-familiar with an awesome power attack move.. Kermit the Da slayer man, respect him!

Damm, I cant remember any sensible, unused monsters to make.... sob sob sob....

Kermit was my last chance...


----------



## shivamuffin (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Clay, your sig is bothering me...Use this for the stuph in between your image brackets...

put this between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 right click on the image after following the url below, and copy the url...

http://www.fortunecity.com/roswell/divination/399/1f664960.jpg

It will look like this:


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 4, 2003)

Clay_More: Kermit is an anthropomorphic frog, not a monster.

If you need a good idea for a monster go here:

http://www.stomptokyo.com

or

http://www.imdb.com

Alternatly you could do one of the following monsters:

*The Blob* from the movie of the same name.
*Alien* from the movie of the same name.
*The Predator* from the movie of the same name.
*The stay Puff Marshmellow Man* from _Ghostbusters_.
*Reaper* from _Blade II_
*Swamp Thing* from the movie of the same name.
*Lord of Darkness* from the movie _Legend_
*Violator Demon* from _Spawn_

That should get you going...


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 4, 2003)

LLLOOOOKKK AT MY SIG! Banzai, Kena, Rocks, Kickass, Whoopin, Mojofun!


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 4, 2003)

Well, lucky you.


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 4, 2003)

Youre just upset because you dont have a kewl picture


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh, but I have, I use mine as my avatar. Btw, what did you think about my movie monster suggestions/sources?


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 4, 2003)

I think the Predator could be fun... arent those Magic Missiles his shoulder cannon fires?


----------



## shivamuffin (Mar 4, 2003)

The Predator would be a cool d20 monster. Since D20 Modern is the rage now.

Anybody do the Chupa yet?


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 4, 2003)

Shiv: Chupa what? If you're talking about the Chupacabra I think Erica did one last year when she was high on Cthulhu D20. And I don't think there is a movie with the chupacabra in it, could be wrong though... 

Clay_More: It's a plasma cannon. Question: Outsider or Monstrous Humanoid?


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 4, 2003)

Hmm, I would go with Monstrous Humanoid. After all, it merely comes from another planet, not another plane (there's a "t" in difference).


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 4, 2003)

Good definition. Personally I would have gone with Outsider (better saves...) But either way is good for me. Go to the main *March Movie Monster Mayhem Marathon Challenge* thread and stake your calim before someone else does. 

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 4, 2003)

I will, thx Krishnath. Im gonna go over the Sahaks Thread, work a little on the old man, had to finish off a 1 St. Generation Vampire 
Its actually posted in the Monster Discussion thingy, wanted people to see.


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 4, 2003)

Seen it and replied to it 

Well, I'm of to bed, see ya'll later


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 4, 2003)

Gnight Krish, sleep tighty nighty.


----------



## shivamuffin (Mar 5, 2003)

> Shiv: Chupa what? If you're talking about the Chupacabra I think Erica did one last year when she was high on Cthulhu D20. And I don't think there is a movie with the chupacabra in it, could be wrong though




Yeah, that. I had a good pic, but I gotta resize it...A sculpture based on an eyewitness account...creepy bugger!

Wasn't the chupa in an x files episode once??


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey, Shiv... noticed the picture? huh, huh? did ya?


----------



## las (Mar 5, 2003)

I did.


----------



## shivamuffin (Mar 5, 2003)

Yep, looks cool!

Check this out!


----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Alternatly you could do one of the following monsters:
> *Alien* from the movie of the same name.
> *The Predator* from the movie of the same name.
> _




PREDATOR, PREDATOR, PREDATOR!!!!! 

ALIEN, ALIEN. ALIEN! 

Hmm would the alien be a template?


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 5, 2003)

Shiv: I have seen that x-files episode, and it was just a couple of illegal immigrants that had been infected with a radioactive fungus...  Besides, that is a TV-Show. (Although there is an X-files movie, the Chupacabra was never in it.)

Narleth: Good luck in making it as a template (I've tried and failed). The best suggestion I can come up with is to make the standard alien (from the first movie) as one monster, and then mention the other versions (Queen from Aliens. Facehugger from I, II, and IV. Dog Alien from Alien3. Warrior Alien and Junior from Alien: Ressurection) in notes such as I did with the gremlins. Just remember that the queen comes in a winged and a wingless version...

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 5, 2003)

Predator Is MINE Narleth....

"Back of spider, back of..."

Edit: You could even do the Auto-guns from the edited version of Aliens 2 as magical items...


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 5, 2003)

I think the autoguns would be a little to overpowered for D&D...


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 5, 2003)

Yeah... could be fun though for a group of adventurers....

"As you go down the sinister hallway, you suddenly hear a small, mechanical beep from the end of the hallway. You see a red, orange flash followed by a cascade of deep roars. You feel yourself being bombarded by some forms of projectiles, flying at you with high velocity"
DM takes up 50d10 and begins to roll.....


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 5, 2003)

Party Wizard: I cast a Quickened _Wall of Force_ to stop the projectiles.

DM: Damn! I thought I had the muchkins there...

-

Which insidently reminds me of my houserule regarding Metamagic and Sorcerers. Are you interrested in hearing about it?


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 5, 2003)

Yeah, please... does it make it plausible for a sorcerer to use Quicken?


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 5, 2003)

Yes, at a price though.

See the thing is, I thought that under the current rules a sorcerer is really screwed in the metamagic department, I mean please, increasing the casting time by a full round just to cast an enlarged fireball.

So this is what I did:

If a sorcerer chooses to learn a metamagic feat, he can use it to official way, -or- (pay attention kids, this is important) he (or she) could the next time the sorcerer gained a new spell, choose to learn a spell that is metamagiced, the choosen spell has to be of a level that is equal to the new known spells level minus the metamagic cost.

So to take Quicken spell (+4 levels) as an example, a 10th sorcerer could learn a quickened first level spell instead of a 5th level spell.

Note that the metamagiced spell learnt must be one that the sorcerer allready knows, but the original is replaced by a new spell of the same level. In the above example, the sorcerer choose to learn a quickened _Mage Armor_ instead of a 5th level spell, replacing the 1st level spell with _True Strike_.

Does it make sense?


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 5, 2003)

Yeah, perfectly. Would the spell still use a 1 st. level spell to cast or a 5 th. level spell?


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 6, 2003)

The spell becomes the modified level. So it would use a 5th level slot.

The rule isn't always good, but on occassion. (Maximized Fireball? 5th level, Enlarged Cone of Cold? 6th level, Persistant Summon Monster V? 9th level...) 

See the last one is just plain evil. Summoning an Air Elemental Pegasus to use as a mount for one day is some good...


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 6, 2003)

MYYY SSSIIIIGGGG!!!!!!

grr....

Anyways, sounds like a good idea though, simple and easy. Seen some pretty complicated ideas about Sorcerers, so it seems nice.


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 6, 2003)

I would certainly hope so.

Bte, you are aware that both links in your sig, leads to vampire threads?


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 6, 2003)

Try now!
(And tell me whatya think of em, btw. Even though there are alot....)


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 6, 2003)

Much better, I have bookmarked the page now. And will look through it later.

I've also confirmed your dibs on the predator


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 6, 2003)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> *Shiv: I have seen that x-files episode, and it was just a couple of illegal immigrants that had been infected with a radioactive fungus...  Besides, that is a TV-Show. (Although there is an X-files movie, the Chupacabra was never in it.) *




What about the killer mutant bees?


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 6, 2003)

If they're in the movie, they're legal game...


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks 

Hey, I thought you were a real fast reader anyway


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 6, 2003)

I am, but I'm currently multitasking about four differnt things at the moment.


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 6, 2003)

I still think its unfair I couldn't do Kermit.... he's in a movie and he's pretty friggin scary (I used to get real spooked when I was smaller when I saw Kermit, he was always so eerily hyperactive).

Corrected Stupid Danish Spelling Mistake


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 6, 2003)

*Animal!*


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 6, 2003)

wel......   couldn't he be a Monstrous Animal at least?....

Or what about a Predator wearing a Kermit suit?


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 6, 2003)

Well, humanoids and animals (with the exception of dinosaurs) can't be classified as monsters, sorry.

Kermit is a frog, and thus an animal.
Animal is well? A mutant lion probably...


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 6, 2003)

Okay, okay... I surrender..

couldn't you make the challenge for next month the Muppets?


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 6, 2003)

Who said there would be a challenge next month? Next month we vote for the best conversion of a movie monster.


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 6, 2003)

Well okay then....
Hey Krishnath, did you notice the Open Call from Bastion Press by the way? The one that ended 15 th. February, I bite my own tongue over it, they asked for Jungle / Forest monsters, I could have sent in my Dunai


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 6, 2003)

Damn, missed it 
Crap on a brown stick!
Dammit!
Fornicate! 

Could have been my big break too...


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 6, 2003)

I bet some of your Fey could have gotten in too. 
My Dunai fit the mold pretty good, they asked for Jungle creatures, what better example


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 7, 2003)

Oh, well <feces> happen as they say


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 13, 2003)

By the way, heard of any suitable open calls lately? Monster related off course


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 13, 2003)

No, sorry


----------



## Geocorona (Mar 13, 2003)

I did a version of the Chupacabra as a very minor monster. I don't recall any tales of ol' Chupie being harmful to much except goats and house pets.



Chup


----------



## shivamuffin (Mar 13, 2003)

That's really cool man!


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 17, 2003)

Okay, not to get scared yall. Im simply asking a simple question to another simple person on these boards 

Krish, are you a believing Christian? Or merely one of those "I was baptised to get the kewl presents" kind?

IMO I think that some hindus are just as bad fanatics as any christian or muslim you find. Bringing with it all the typical signs of fanaticism (which means, a complete lack of the ability to see things from another persons viewpoint).


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 17, 2003)

I am a beliving christian in the sense that I belive in that some entity (let's call it god) created the universe through the use of the big bang, I mean something had to start it right? But wether or not "god" is a he, she, or it, doesn't really matter does it. 

On the other hand, I do not belive "god" to be good, nor "The Devil" to be evil, for quite simple reasons actually:

If "god" was good, why is there war, famine, and diseases running rampant all over the world.

And if "the Devil" was evil, why would he punish those that go to hell?

As far as I am conserned they are both true neutral in alignment, to use a D&D term.

But as I said, I am a liberal protestant (lutherite).

As for hindu fanatics, they are probably as fanatic as some christians and muslims, but they are a lot less likely to cause bloodshed than the other two groups, due to their religious belifs.


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 17, 2003)

true, true. The one big lack in scientific reasoning, IMO, is that they still cant explain "what" was before the Big Bang. You cant simply say that everything has existed forever (like some people do) since that leaves a big question of "Who Then Defined Exactly How Much There Is To Exists In The Universe". I mean, lets assume there are, for the sake of reasoning, one gzillion atoms in existence. Who defined that exact number of atoms? Why couldn't there be twice that amount or half that amount? The universe, in essence, doesn't make any sense without any form of ruling body, even if it makes only slightly more sense if there is a divine being....

Noticed I just crossed post 500 today?


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 17, 2003)

Exactly, thats why, by all definition there has to be at least one 'god'. Something had to start this whole mess in the first place.

Also, what did you think of my other opinions?

(And yes, I did notice, congratulations, only about 1400 posts more then you get to where I am at the moment... )

Edit: Dang, forgot the color closer.


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 17, 2003)

Well, its true about the Disney monster, I even imagined there might be a little bear in it as well. The legs are strange, bent backwards instead of forward (like bird-legs). 
Its true though, the Hindu faith is a bit more pacifistic compared to Christianity & Islam. But, in my opinion, it seems the fanatics are really people who abuse religion or politics to further their own ends. Often, rash behaviour follows. I could offer an example of this with Greenpeace as well, even if thats political, not religious fanaticism. Back in the seventies, they made a large anti-fur campaign. Amongst the species they mentioned were Seals. They told of seal being slain viciously in Canada & Greenland. Unfortunately, they hadn't done their research properly. Seals arent slain in an industrial manner in Greenland. They have some five-thousand licenced hunters, that actually hunt using their ancient ways. Kajak & rifle (rifle is modern, I know, but the technique is the same). Yet, this wasn't revealed in the campaign. As a result, the Greenlandic seal industry suffered greatly and hunters were paid low prices for their skins. Greenpeace later apologised to the hunters, but the damage had been done.
Off course, even today, many greenlandic hunters are pissed at Greenpeace. Last time Greenpeace was there, THEY actually got blockaded by huge number of kajaks, their ship never entered the harbour.


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 18, 2003)

I agree wholeheartedly about the fanatics, they are all bad. But I was referring to my opinions about "God" and "the Devil" so to speak...

Also, what do you think of my new tag?

Later,


----------



## shivamuffin (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh no! god and gods stuph...It's everywhere!  

Any progress on Underdark Fey?

There's a good thread at mortality about such things ( Religion )...it was closed, but there's three pages of heated babble to look through!


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 18, 2003)

To answer your question shortly: No, not at the moment.

As for heated discussions about religion, one can agree or disagree with me, I don't really care, cause every man, woman, child, or other is entitled to his, her, or it's opinion. All I do is share mine.

Although I must admit, I have been considering for some time to change religion... No decision yet, as such a decision is not to be taken lightly.

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 18, 2003)

Cool sig, Megadeth rucks..

Hmmm, lets see, what clever conclusions have been made so far....

1: Greenpeace Sucks
2: God is a positive Maybe
3: Megadeth Rules

hehehe, all in a days work. Anyways, ever got around to reading my necromantic stuff list thingy Krish?


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 18, 2003)

Actually the list should be the following:

1: Megadeth ROCKS!
2: Fanatics Suck (political, religious, or other)
3: Something did start it all, right? 

Anything else to add?

Edit: As for the necromantic equipment thread, no not yet, I got sick remember.


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 18, 2003)

Here's a master-piece, you should see it Krish (its really, really short too).

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44493

Anyways, Im mostly listening to Mike Oldfield & Pink Floyd these days, interrupted now & then by Elvis & the new Kashmir CD (excellent, danish music btw).


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 19, 2003)

By hades that was one of the funniest creatures ever. Should be perfect for an april 1st game session...

Personally I listen to most kinds of music save a few genre's such as folk music (makes me violently ill), and trance (gives me a head ache). Even though I listen to all kinds of music (mostly) I do prefer the different kinds of hard rock and heavy metal, Korn and Megadeth are the clear favourites of mine.

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah, really horrible, little worthless creatures 

Hey, Korns kewl enough (dunno how to get the reversed "K" in Enworld).
Ya heard anything from Kashmir? I know youre not in DK these days, but still? Anyways, sweden makes some kewl stuff as well. Im actually quite fond of Beck, despite the poppiness of it. Hes got really kewl vocals, IMO....


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 19, 2003)

*That was early, wasn't expecting you for another 2 hours!*

As far as I am concerned there are no good swedish hardrock/heavy metal bands with two notable exceptions: Hammerfall and Pain. (and maybe clawfinger, but they haven't really done anything worth mentioning since Warfair.)

Anyways, haven't ever heard of the danish bands that you mentioned. But I do agree on Beck, he is very different.


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 19, 2003)

Im not "officially" online yet, just paying 60 kr. an hour for using the most expensive netcafe in scandinavia. Clawfinger is kewl, havent heard much from em lately. 
Seriously, you should check out Kashmir... seriously seriously! Theyre very kewl, little "light" music, good rock. Alot of their old stuff rules as well.

You should have seen my little game I had with the Logoms a few months back. My players see this group of four Logoms comming along, two being Horse-Logoms and two Cowboy-Logoms. The Cowboys are off course singing some jolly, riding song (which the horses are singing along to, they dont know that horses dont sing). One of the Cowboys pulls up his dagger and makes a "blam" sound... nothing happens. The other one does the same and "blam", the Knights Helmet flies off with a hole in it (it was a Reo-Logom). Stupid little one-night session we had there


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 19, 2003)

That would have been hilarious to see. 

By the way, despite being sick, I was very productive today, finished writing the stats for the uncommon legions slivers, next up, no less than five noble slivers! Also, I'm currently rewriting the introduction to slivers. 

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 19, 2003)

Cool... I have to stop calling you lazy then 

Anyways, im gonna log off... heading to work so I can get online again... I love my work 

Cya in 1½ hours Krish, keep it real till then.


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 19, 2003)

Drop a line here when you return, but until then:

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 19, 2003)

tadaaa. Back (but, you already noticed sooo)....

Just had to take a quick peak at Reprieve, see if Dio replied to me yet (which he didn't). So, have you gotten any of your critters in finished PDF yet?


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 19, 2003)

No, not yet, but I have gotten some of the art, like that for the fallen angel <WOOF!> and the azure dragon... Still waiting for narleth drider to finish the spiders thoug...


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 19, 2003)

I got the Vampires in PDF, but there were so many alterations to be made. So, its got some added Vampiric Gifts, some clearer definitions on some of the powers, altered ability score adjustments etc... really alot of changes. Dio was actually very helpful with it all. Upper_Krust from this here forum also did some good stuff, helped with CR & adjustments..


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 19, 2003)

Well, I'm glad that you are happy with it. 

Anything else going on?

Anyways, It's time for me to go off to bed, as I am still sick.

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 19, 2003)

G.Night (Normally its in the Sahak thread you say gnight, but this is fine for a change).


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 20, 2003)

Just a little mention.

After some emailing back and forth, it now appears that I will be making the sequel to the Necromancers Legacy under Ambient Inc. It appears that all of my posts on Necromantic creatures / items did not go unnoticed after all. 

To me, this is great news, as I get a chance to do that which I truly love


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 20, 2003)

Congratulations, I hope it pays well


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 20, 2003)

Thats not important. Whats important is that its mine.... MINE!..... myyy precioussshhh....


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 20, 2003)

No important? In other words, you are working for free...


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 20, 2003)

Nope, not at all. Its not free work, its not going to be a free book. All I meant was, that to me its not what matters


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 20, 2003)

I see, for me, money's only value is what it can get me. If I had some way to live without money, I would do it.


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 20, 2003)

Well, you would be a fool if you got into D20 writing for the money. I could survive for 4000 kr. a month if I had to, just enough to afford me a couple of books a month. Even though, im planning on attending Gencon UK this year, need some cash for that


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 20, 2003)

I actually **HAVE** to live for 4000 skr (which is less worth than dkr) each month. And I'm doin' allright. Of course one wouldn't want to get into writing for D20 for money, unless of course you are a bigname such as Cook or Reynolds, or even Gygax. 

But, if you don't do it for the money, then what for? Girls? The chance to get invited to gencon and get the thicket there paid? 

Anyways, I'm gonna sign off now, as I need to go to LaLa land and dream of a certain beautiful wellshaped blond borg...


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 20, 2003)

Gnight agains. Damm, sleeping early tonight. Well, ill have to keep myself occupied for the last 6 hours of the night it appears 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=783459#post783459

The Necromancy Thread


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 22, 2003)

Have allready bookmarked it. Will look it through when I find the time.


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 26, 2003)

Find Time Krish, Find Time... I actually asked for you in there, someone had a question regarding monster creation, I could use a little help from an Authority like yourself 

Hey, you think you might have the inspiration lying around for a contribution to the cause? I could really, really use a good fey with some evil, necromantic undertones... Imagine a draconic-fey lord as yourself might have a good idea or two in the back of your head. 

I really hate work these days, cant even sit all night writing on stuff like I normally do... Its sad, so sad....


----------



## shivamuffin (Mar 26, 2003)

> Anyways, I'm gonna sign off now, as I need to go to LaLa land and dream of a certain beautiful wellshaped blond borg...




" I am 37 of D, please spank me with that positron caliper, Mmmmm resistance is futile....Mmmmm..."


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 26, 2003)

She's a little bit too cold, IMO, even though she is DARN shapely (and not afraid to show it... store Star Trek suits.... grrrrrr..........)


----------



## shivamuffin (Mar 26, 2003)

Vulcan chick....Enterprise.....Mmmmmm....Decontamination room w/ jelly.....Mmmmmm


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 30, 2003)

I must apologize for my absense, but I have spent the last three days being very, very sick (and playing Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, but that's another story.).

As for necromantic fey, sorry, I have only one, but the Blood Faerie is spoken for...

Also, regarding 7of9, I'm more interrested in the actress (who despite being trapped in B-movie hell is quite talented).

Also, Jolene Blalock ain't bad to look at either 

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, someone must have cast Animate Dead on old Krishnath... welcome back 

me... like.... tight... suit.....


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 31, 2003)

Animate Dead? No, not at all, more like True Ressurrection.... 

And for the second parargraph, who doesn't?


----------



## shivamuffin (Mar 31, 2003)

We should rename this thread to:

The lounge or something. I think we're the only three people that hang here.


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 31, 2003)

Why would we want to do that, if we do, this might evolve into a flamefest, and we wouldn't want that, would we? But feel free to invite anyone you like anyways  It's always fun to be introduced to new fresh meat...ehr...people... I meant people...


----------



## shivamuffin (Mar 31, 2003)

True, some dweeb like that troll ( CENSORED ) could pop in and disturb the peace.

There's alot of trolls here. Not as many as WOTC, but enough to make serious posting a problem.


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 1, 2003)

Who brings coffee and muffins for next session then?


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 1, 2003)

Well, what this place really needs is a PM system like that over that the reprieve.

Clay: Well, I guess you could bring the coffee, and shiv could bring the muffins...


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 1, 2003)

Typical, Typical! I always get to bring the coffee.... Well, I hope you bring something good for the table Krish 

Krish, you should check out Shivs corner at Reprieve, he's actually got some good stuff there that might interest an old Dragon like yourself (cough cough).....


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 2, 2003)

The Repreive is a nice hangout...EnWorld is good for news, not posting. Too crowded.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 2, 2003)

Well, I guess I could bring a few maidens (roasted of course), but I doubt you would like that, so I'll just settle with bringing my presence... 

EnWorld, crowded? Not really compared to the WotC boards. The biggest problem that Enworld has (beside lacking a PM system) is the constant server troubles, it prevented me from posting after 22.30 (local time) last night.


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 3, 2003)

ROE/Stygian wants the critter for their upcoming issue. I edited the hell out of this. Their final edit is going to be asurprise to me, because I just said F it and let them do what they want. D20 mechanics piss me off...It was easier for me to do 2e critters...

Anyway, take a look at this and see if it can be fixed...

Wherever there are vast stretches of yellow waste, there are the Desert Skirdge. The Desert Skirdge are a race of lizard like humanoids that have adapted to the parched deserts and wastelands of the world. They are quick, fearless, ruthless, and greatly feared by the people of the desert. Desert Skirdge attack with overwhelming numbers, primarily for the flesh of camels and horses ( Feeding only on the soft innards within ), but at times have been known to feast on humanoids in the same manner. Desert Skirdge will at times negotiate with travellers, offering safe passage in return for a few camels, horses, livestock, or even sick and wounded humanoids. Desert Skirdge do not seem to value treasure, although they seem to prize magical items. Desert Skirdge also do not seem to have any use for water or drink of any sort.



Desert Skirdge: ( Rahdi Sythar )


Medium-Size Humanoid ( Reptilian )  
Hit Dice: 3d8+12 (25 hp) 
Initiative: +8 ( +4 Improved Initiative, +4Dex )
Speed: 60 ft.
AC: 21 (+5 natural, +4 dex +2 large shield)   Flatfooted and Touch Ac 15
Attacks: 2 claws +3 melee (or bone scimitar +1 melee), bite +-2 melee; or javelin +6 ranged 
Damage: Claw 1d4+1, bone scimitar 1d8+1, bite 1d6 +1, or javelin 1d6+1 
Special Qualities: Poison
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +5 
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 18, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: Balance +8, Jump +10, climb +9, tumble +7 
Feats: Multi-attack, improved initiative ( B ) 
Climate/Terrain: tropical desert
Organization: Gang (2-3), band (6-10 plus 50% noncombatants ( captives ) plus 1 leader of 3rd-6th level), or tribe (30-60 plus 2 lieutenants of 3rd-6th level and 1 leader of 4th-10th level)
Challenge Rating: 4 
Treasure: 50% gems; 50% goods; 50% items
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Advancement: By character class. Favored class is ranger. Other classes such as warrior and sorceror are common.
Skirdge speak the language of avians. 
Combat
Skills: Thanks to their tails, Skirdge receive a +4 racial bonus to Jump, climb, and Balance checks (the numbers in the statistics block do not reflect check penalties for large shields).
Poison Immunity, Improved Iron Will ( +4 Wil Saves )

 Skirdge poison is extremely difficult to extract, since it is released through the skin. An alchemy check at DC 30 and a modest lab is required to extract and " package " the poison. If done properly, skirdge poison will last 2-4 weeks in a container and 1 day as a coating for a weapon. One skirdge will provide d4 ounces of usable poison. 
Skirdge excrete a mild contact toxin when enraged. Skirdge poison DC 13 0/3d6 con.  Skirdge, despite their reptilian appearance are warm-blooded creatures, more related to avians than reptiles. 

Skirdge poison will sell for 800 gold per ounce on the open market


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 3, 2003)

Well, I can't see anything overly wrong with it, but here's a few pointers:

*Poison* should be a special attack, not a special quality, you should also write down the effects of the poison as well as the DC (check you MM and DMG for details and ideas.)
*Poison Immunity* should be a special quality.
What the heck is Improved Iron Will?

Also, I think they would be better off speaking draconic.

On a side note, I'm slowly but steadily starting to write down the stats for my next fey of the month: The desert dwelling Scorpion Tail... (you figure it out)


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks.

I created Improved Iron Will for creatures that have exceptional resistance to mind affecting spells, but were not undead or constructs. It was a on the fly solution I invented to keep that aspect of the Skirdge intact.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 3, 2003)

A-ha, in that case the following would be better, and less generic:

*Resistances(Ex):* The desert skirdge is exceptionally resistant to mental influences an get a +4 racial bonus on saves against mind-influencing effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patters, and morale effects.)

Also, what do you think the _Scorpion Tail_s are? 

Edit: Mind, not main...


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks good Shiv, even though it doesn't mention the Poison DC as it does on the Reprieve. 

Are you guys getting warmed up in the Lounge without me?.... bastards....


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 3, 2003)

Well, someone has to....

Besides, it could be a lot worse, the thread could have been closed...

Anyways, is noone gonna take a wild guess on the _Scorpion Tails_?


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm guessing it's going to be tiny or small, with a very nasty sting!
Kind of like a Psuedo Dragon maybe?


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 4, 2003)

Actually they will be small fey with the shapechanger subtype, guess what they change into...


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 4, 2003)

scorpions?


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 4, 2003)

Television Psychologists?


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 4, 2003)

*<LOL!>*

Shiv is the closest, but not just any old scorpions, oh no, they turn in to the shape of large monstrous scorpions, although they retain all their original powers, so there


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 5, 2003)

Bitchin', I like it. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 5, 2003)

Krish, cant wait. After all, its not the first of April anymore, I think that my suggestion would have fit better for a first of April monster   Could have been called the "Shut up and cry for me fey"

Krish, I am looking to make a race of elves for my book, a race tainted by vampiric blood. The story is, that the elves were originally all members of a small tribe where the first vampires evolved. Due to a curse put on them by a blood god, some of the elves began growing into the first vampires. Yet, the transformation was slow and took many years, so the changing elves mixed their blood with that of the other elves. Over the years, this taint has affected the entire community (which numbers only 500 elves). So, my basic idea, was that when creating an elf of this race, the DM or player rolls on a table which in turn gives the elf various vampiric advantages. Yet, I could still use a little help from a Fey / Draconic expect to offer a little assistance


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 5, 2003)

Partly vampiric elves??? hmm...

First of all, they would be monstrous humanoids, keep the elf subtype though. Secondly add bonuses to str, dex, and con +2 will do keep the elven bonuses also (+2 dex), but skip the old con penalty.

Give them sunlight vulnerability, and bloodlust, what is bloodlust you say, well...

*Bloodlust(Ex):* Whenever a <racial name> sees blood, the <racial name> must make a will save (DC: 12 or 15 or whatever, not to high, even a first level character should be able to make the save) or be overcome with bloodlust, instantly trying to grapple the wounded creature so they are able to drink the wounded creatures blood.

You might want to add an additional ability to the blood lust. Also, the elves should not be affected by the sight and smell of the blood from their own race.

You should also give the "vampiric elves" scent and perhaps SR, although the SR should be lower than that of drow, perhaps 5+HD or some such. You could also give them blindsight 30'

Add one or two weak spell-like abilities (2nd level or lower, such as _Charm Person_ and _Levitation_.) useable once per day.

You could also have it start with more than one HD, 2 perhaps.

When finished post it here on the boards (in it's own thread) and we'll help calculate the creatures LA.

On the topic of elves and fey, I'm currently working on trueblood faeries and trueblood elves for my own campaign world, I just need to come up with a better name than trueblood... 

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 5, 2003)

VERY good ideas Krishnath. I think Ill use Spiders Climb instead of Levitation (vampires get spider climb for free before they gain flying).Very good 

Bloodlust is a great idea, I think ill use that as well. Ill look at the various taints I was thinking of and I hope to get back to you on the matter..

I knew it was a good option, to throw it to ol krish


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 5, 2003)

Of course it was a good uption, I *am* a master when it comes to creature creation after all...

by the way, the March Movie Monster Mayhem Marathon Poll is up, <casts _suggestion_> go vote.

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 5, 2003)

Sorry for not completing the Predator, I will do it when I get time, just for the sake of the board 

Ill go and vote immediatly... master
(Feel a strong and strange urge to do so)


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 5, 2003)

(how in hades does one make light purple text?)

Save it for next year, I plan on making this an annual thing 

Any ideas for what I should call the 'trueblood' elves and faeries, other than 'trueblood'?


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 5, 2003)

Hmmm, could always go for just True elves. "High" is already used, which I kinda hate since High doesnt mean that they are more elves than the other, simply the most common.

"Pure" perhaps? or how about "Serene" elves & faeries?


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 5, 2003)

True it is then...

True Faerie (Medium-sized 1HD Fey that can fly and have innate magical power.)

True Elf (Medium-size 1HD Humanoids that have innate magical power)

I'm also working on drow subraces (gee, what to call a large reptilian drow with wings...)

On a side note: I have now personally created over 100 different monsters, and that is not counting the slivers 

Btw, have you voted?


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 5, 2003)

PLEASE, I beg you, dont call the Drow for Drogons.... please... Even though the urge is there when combining reptilians with wings with drow... dont 

I am kinda slow when it comes to making monsters. Off course, I normally fill a couple of pages just with flavour text. So far, I have only finished Vampires, Dunai, Swamp Trolls & Goblins and ArchLich for D&D 3ed. 

I am still reading through the various monsters that people posted before I vote. I want to re-read them all, to cast a fair vote 

How about "Droloch" for the reptilians? Or something akin to the Yian-ti names, like "Drolossh". Or "Tasshir". Dont know....

Hey, what did you think of my usage of the word Dunai for the treefolk I made?


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 5, 2003)

Droloch, sounds like drow, I like it 

Dunai is cool. Very cool, infact I wish I had though of it first.

Now, what to call a size small cross between an Ogre and a Woodelf? 

And yes, I am clinically insane, but I know I am so it is a neurosis not a psychosis.


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 5, 2003)

Whats their alignment?


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 5, 2003)

Neutral, Neutral Good or Chaotic Good, haven't decided exactly, but they are the same size as halflings and gnomes, but as stocky as a dwarf, yet they are part ogre and part elf. Trust me, it will make sense when I write it down. I hope!


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 5, 2003)

How about "Idun". I like short, simple names for basic races. Or how about "Jeidar". Both sounds like good creatures, IMO....


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 5, 2003)

Jeidar is probably the best, as Idun sounds to human for something from the fair realms 

Btw, their favored class is expert


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 6, 2003)

Well, gimme another, Im all worked up 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=819039#post819039

Thats the revised Vampire PDF fresh from Dio's workshop. Its without pictures, as he's agreed not to publish those except for when the finished CoT hits the stands. U should check it out 

If you find anything, just reply in the Vampire Thread, lets keep this sucker for open conversation (mostly). Why hasn't Wippit changed the title to "The Lounge" yet? hehehe


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 6, 2003)

Because we scared 'im off. 

Hmm....

I need six names fit for different subtypes of drow, they all have the same stats (basic drow stats) but differ somewhat in appearance, here is the rundown:

1#: Just your regular black skinned, white haired, purple eyed drow.
2#: As above but with a slight red taint to their skin. Their hair is red.
3#: As #1 but with lightblue hair instead of white.
4#: As #3 but with grey skin instead of black
5#: Grey skin, golden yellow hair, purple eyes.
6#: As 1# but with the golden yellow hair of 5#.

The differences has to do with the different regions they live in, but they are still the same subrace of elves, only their appearance differ, the last five on the list are all very rare compared to the first, and most people mistake them for other types of elves, but they are all drow.

In addition, I am working on two other races of dark elves, the Nevae and the Varal, both are innately evil and very different from the drow. Varal for example live in dark (oriental) forests, are master craftsmen, and have a green taint to their pale skin and dark hair. The nevae on the other hand have ivory white skin and black hair, and are extremely beautyful, and very, very, evil, they are also very good at magic.

Any ideas on the drow?


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 6, 2003)

1#: Just your regular black skinned, white haired, purple eyed drow.

Whats wrong with simply drow?... hmmm... 
Terigith might not be bad, sounds evil. Erigith might work as well, not completely sure. 

2#: As above but with a slight red taint to their skin. Their hair is red.

Sounds like fierce fellas, might work with a more brutish sounding name. Perhaps Ratuman... or Kragari..   hmmmm... Craltan might work well as well...

3#: As #1 but with lightblue hair instead of white.

Lightblue hair, sounds more noblish. Taeren... or Sesmin...  what about Leshmore...

4#: As #3 but with grey skin instead of black

Thats a problem, makes em appear even nobler. Lergaund... or Perishim... or Thetomin....

5#: Grey skin, golden yellow hair, purple eyes.

Phreaks. I would think that the other drow might find them too alike to surface dwelling elves. I think I might need a little bit inspiration on the last two before I make any further comments (boy, that sounded politically correct.)..


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 7, 2003)

Well, they are all drow, and have the same value in drow society, but those of a particular type usually see all drow not like them to be impure, they are wrong of course, they are just different from one another, just like humans from different nations or continents are different from each other, but they (and we) are basically the same race, just different 

1#: Terigith Drow, sounds good to me.
2#: Kragari Drow, sounds the best, they aren't really any more fierce than other drow.
3#: Taeren Drow, (although Sesmin sounds good too), aren't really any more noble than other drow.
4#: Perishim Drow, best, nyah. 

As for the two last, what do you need to know, they are just drow, although a little different 

But then again, drow aren't automatically evil in my campaign, has to do with the third cataclysm (a godswar).

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 7, 2003)

Glad I could be of assistance, im not used to having to think of so many names at once... hurts me feeble little mind.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes, it's hard I know. But what do you need to know about the last two types for you to be able to help me?


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 7, 2003)

Just tell me quickly the climate they live in, that should help a little


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 7, 2003)

They live in the underdark, like most drow.


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 7, 2003)

Solis might be good for the first... or Sunaris... when I think of golden hair, I think sun (even though its odd for an underdark race).
Then the sixth could be a variant, since the only difference is in skin color. For Example...

Solis / Ilis
Sunaris / Inaris

not sure... hmmmm

Hey, should should click the "Home" button on the top of the screen, followed by the "Chat Room" button in the left thingy. You could just drop in for a quickie, only need 1 window open for it!


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 7, 2003)

No offense, but I do *not* chat. Mostly because I have seen what it can do to people (damn addicts).

Also, those names don't really sound like drow names...

Hmmm...

The first of the two (5#) are usually found in a part of the underdark that is located beneat the sea.
The other (6#) is usually found near large underground forests (yes there are forests in the underdark).

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 7, 2003)

Awww... you should.. after all: Los Clay_More is there!

Hmm, youre right, might be better names for good elves..

#5 Aqintis... or Withor.. perhaps...

#6 Grethin.. or Wodrakin...hmmm

Can ya use them?


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorry about the late reply, suddenly I couldn't connect to the site...

Anyways...

5#: Withor Drow

6# still needs a name though...

Also, you are aware that your nick is a type of sword?

And I will *not* chat, it is beneath me.

On the topic of 6#, the underdark forests are mostly fungus... but it doesn't really matter, cause drow is drow and settle where ever the heck they want 

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 7, 2003)

Ohhh... well.. lots of nice people in there... nice, nice people...

Hey, even Gary Gygax chats!

Last one, last, single one that refuses to be named. Caragun.. elves... or Prothan... elves.... grrrrr....

Yeah, I had problems getting back online as well, thats why its nice with chat, I could ask people: "Cant you connect to Enworld either" to which they replied "no", thus assuring me that I wasn't the only one


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 7, 2003)

Prothan Drow it is then....

About chatting, well I'm not Gygax am I? And I still refuse to chat...

By the way, do you have any ideas that would help make the drow more interresting?

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 7, 2003)

Hmmmm... I would need some time to think about that ... I have a treants mind 

Sounds interesting, have the drow divided into more things than "just" drow.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 7, 2003)

Some of them are, such as the Droloch (large winged reptillian drow, lack much of the magical abilities of their kin, but are very nasty combatants...), not to mention religion, see, only about half of the drow in my world worship Lloth, so I have to find some new and interresting (not necesserrily evil) drow deities, and I would rather not import the ones from Forgotten Realms....

To make matters worse, the church of Lloth is quite fractured, each fraction of course claiming that their version is the true church of Lloth, but so far, the bloodshed between them have been at a minimum...

Lloth herself of course grants spells to the clerics of all the fractions...

What's even more interresting is that the matriarch of the biggest (and oldest) drow settlement is quite immortal (she can be killed, but she does not age, at all)...

Tell me what you think, and feel free to add some ideas of your own. 

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 8, 2003)

Hmmm... mind if I take some time to ponder on that? I have really had my creative juices being put to the test lately, theyre close to being reduced to creative leftovers 

I was gonna do Sahaks items this day or tomorrow, I think I should have the time for it finally. Damm work, damm damm.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 8, 2003)

Creative Leftovers! <LOL> 

As for sahaks items, take your time, there's no rush...


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 8, 2003)

I tell ya, work has been real tough lately. I get to work at 7 in the morning, get off 6 in the evening. Thats monday to friday. Then I also have a night watch shift every saturday on top. And then Im writing on top on top... I actually miss being unemployed.. off course, no cash to be had, but you actually had more time for fun.. On top of everything friggin else, the computer Im on now doesnt allow me to enter the Realms of Evil site, which is another baddie thingy..   it damm annoying, this friggin child-proof stuff this friggin thing has. It wouldnt allow me to enter Realms of Evil because the two words "Body" and "Over 18" appeared on the front page. I mean, those two could be used in friggin many things... I hate this hostel. Am I beginning to sound like a grumpy old man?


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 8, 2003)

No, not really, more like a dissatisfied young man. If you haven't tried allready, try finding a small one or two room apartment. But from personal experience, it can be hell to find one. But at least, you have a steady paycheck, which should make it a little bit easier. Just don't give up... 

And, take it from me, being unemployed sux, it's more boring than an accountant symposium... *Yawn*

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 10, 2003)

Finally, on another comp. I can see the thread again 

Damm children protection thingy. Yeah, I am actually making relatively okay now, but I have been making so little for the last couple of months that my purse is kinda drained


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 10, 2003)

Well, things are looking up for you then, don't worry to much about it, you will get your own home sooner or later, preferebly sooner... 

Ordered Fiend Folio yesterday, unfortunatly, all the shops over here had underestimated just how many people wanted it, so I won't get mine until next week, at the earliest  But it could be worse, remember how long it took me to get a copy of Tome of Horrors? six friggin' months!

anyways, any suggestions on new drow deities? (not necesserily evil, prefferebly covering a wide range of alignments and portfolios.)

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 10, 2003)

Jazedred: An C-N Drow Deity that was the lover of Lolth in ages past. Was an otherwise great hero before becoming a deity, but was shunned by the Drow Race after Lolth cast him out. Is now a deity that protects the outcasts of the Drow society (has followers of all alignments).


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 10, 2003)

Sounds good (and I will use it), but I was thinking more of deities that I can use in the drow cities (only about 50 or so percent of the Drow population actually worship Lloth, although they all see her as the supreme deity of all Drow).

Still think you are up for it?


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 10, 2003)

Arcumun: L-E god, sidekick of Lolth, also called the "General of the Underdark". Was said to have appeared in Avatar to lead battles that pitted the Drow against their foes of the Underdark. He's clergy often run militaristic academies devoted to martial arts. Arcumun clerics are firm believers in the superiority of the Drow and their destiny to rule.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 10, 2003)

You are aware that Drow society (at least in the underdark) prevent male clerics? But I like it never the less, I could see a type of Drow Knights devoted to this deity, I like... 

More please, if you are up to it


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 10, 2003)

Kirlilth: L-E daughter of Lolth. Is responsible for overseeing the minions of Lolth. Believes in strict control, no freedom of speech nor mind. Has a lingering hate of men. Her clerics often travel the drow world in disguise, looking for those that would utter protests against Lolth and Kirlilth


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 10, 2003)

Which of course means she is not very well liked... 

Anyways, a little 'campaign info follows' (shortened of course, mostly because I haven't written it down yet.)

_The reason for the drow descent into the underdark:_

'My daughter, let me tell you a story about when the drow entered the night below. It was during the end of the first age, a fierce war raged between the elves of light, and those of dark. During what would become the last day of that great war, the elven armies amassed on the great plains, which has since been dubbed the field of souls. As the armies clashed with each other, a group of young darkelves, our ancestors, where cut off from the rest of the army. The five young dark elves, fought their way to a large cliff, jutting forth from the sorrounding grasslands, they managed to fight themselves into a relatively easily defendable possition, when suddenly the ground fell away beneath their feet. The young dark elves, and several light elves, tumbled into the darkness below. No one knows what happened in that cursed cavern as the battle continued to rage across the savannah, not even powerful divinations have been able to divine it, but what little that is know is all the more horrifying, something was awakened in the hidden cavern, something ancient and very powerful, and arcane and divine unlike anything that has been seen since where released, obliterating the waring armies, and transforming, changing, one of the five young dark elves. That was the first cataclysm, the one that ended the first age. The young female elf, a cleric of Lloth, was the only survivor of the blast, and she retreated back to the ancestral home of our race, and told them of the tradegy that had occurred, I'm sure she left certain details out, but in the end she became the leader of the drow, and led them deep into the underdark before founding the city in which we now dwell. Her name was Malarra Illiambreena.'
'Mother, isn't that the name of our matriarch?'
'It is my daughter, you see, what ever happened at the lonely cliff in the field of souls, changed our matriarch deeply, both physically and mentally, and she is quite litterally the immortal choosen of Lloth.'

What you think? (and more deity ideas would be nice... )

Later,


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 10, 2003)

Drow are cool...I like this topic..


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 11, 2003)

Hey Satan 

Pretty kool story, better than my idea for the Drow background (one elf dropping a bucket of paint on another elf.....)

Im gonna think real, real hard on more gods, just need a little contemplation. Damm, my brain is getting tested these days. Hope you can use what I already gave


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 11, 2003)

I like it. It would be interesting if you delved deeper into the past of Lolth herself. I LOVE that twisted babe goddess. I would definitely drink her spider infested bathwater.

I'm such a geek...


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 11, 2003)

Actually, it's not the story of how the drow became the drow, but rather the reason why they went into the underdark. Also, the drow cleric is now a very, very, powerful NPC (she is immortal after all, well technically anyways).

Also, there are three other races of 'dark elves' in my world also, all of whom are quite different from the matriachal drow (the Nevae live in a magocracy and consider all non-elves as cattle, while the Varal dwell in deep and dark forests in the far east and are equal to dwarves in craftmanship, while the Boneleaf clan are quite litterally Feral cannibalistic barbarians.)

Hey, shiv, care to join in with a few ideas?

On a closing note:

Huh, huh, huh, Beavis and Butthead Rule!
Huh, huh, huh, he said butt...


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 11, 2003)

Ideas on the origins of the Drow?

Well, I used a classical greek like format to describe the great elven civil war...Avatars, sex, and a touch of incest.

Short and sweet:

Lolth chose a special avatar to be born to a noble elven family. That child turned out to be female, but she was not alone...She shared the womb with a twin brother ( The original child that occupied the womb before the infestation of the avatar ).

They grew up. Lilth was a strikingly beautiful and a charismatic lady of the court. She concealed her true nature quite well, never really understanding where her feelings of hate came from. On her entrance into adulthood Lolth visited her special young avatar, and explained her place and purpose.

Now fully awakened, Lilth had begun the fufilment of her destiny.
Through treachery, she killed her parents and rival family members. Her twin brother alnar stood in her way, but was seduced and thus delivered his seed to Lilth. Shamed and maddened by the experience, he willed himself to die, leaving Lilth as head of the family.

It didn't take her long to charm the other powerful families, nor to corrupt them. In a mere 500 years she had gained the support of half the elven world. Her twin daughters, the result of the union between her twin brother each took an army and set out to conquer the elven peoples that had not fallen under Lilths reign.

The wars were long and bloody, but finally, the " good " elves had won  the day after 1000 years of war. Lilth was slain defending her besieged domain, but her daughters and hundreds of survivors fled to the depths of the world, where they thrived.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 11, 2003)

Cool idea, are that the one you use in your campaign. In my campaign, drow are simply dark skinned elves originating from the tropics. (there are no less than 4 different races of 'dark' elves in Areh: Boneleaf, Drow, Nevae, and Varal. 'Dark' has do with their association with evil, not their skin color, as only the drow elves actually have dark skin, the nevae and bonleaf elves have white skin, and the varal greenish pink.)
But I was thinking more in the line of new drow deities.


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 12, 2003)

Yeah, that's the first time I put it in garbled writing. I don't allow elves as PCs in my world, so their history, deities, and origins are not a priority.

Deities aren't that tough. I use the hero/prophet model.

I take notable figures from the cultures past and deify them. In the case of my Drow story, Lilth would have been an obvious choice, but in the spirit of the drow goddess Lolth, poor Lilth was definitely out of favor...Betrayed by her creator to die at the hands of her enemies...Now her two daughters of an incestual union would have led their people to the depths and eventually been deified, as well as a handful of champions or even their children ( Having divine blood only makes that more plausible ).

So from what I just wrote, as garbled as it is, we could have something like this:

Daughters of Lilth

Ifah
Imorah

They could have 2-12 children each? maybe a few even male?
( The females founding their own cities? )

Champions of Lilth
Let's assume that there were some loyal ( As loyal as drow can be ) female champions that followed the two daughters...

Gherra, Shenza, Frehza, Veneaux,  Kirza Fey, and so on

Each could have their particular specialty in the pantheon, but read below before going that route. I retained the Lolth worship, and made them the founders of great noble houses )


An overlooked problem with the Drow, atleast from the material by Gygax concerning their culture and origins...Is that they are monotheistic. In fact, I think that they are the only monotheistic race/culture in published fantasy! and it's funny that they are evil and matriarchal ( Kind of a mockery of a certain real world religion or two....)
To break from that is to change the very nature of them. Without Lolth as the sole deity, would they remain CE? There would obviously be factions, and with that greater conflict amongst them ( Lolth likes conflict, but depends on the power received from her worshipers, so she insists on being the ONE true goddess of her people ) . The drow are drow through Lolth, and do not seem to be just a black skinned branch of the elven race...They are the embodiment of their patroness, and niether would exist without the other.

With this said, anything can be changed in a setting. It must be done with caution and consideration though. Some realism and familiarity will be expected by players.

Alignment, culture, and possibly even the racial features of non Lolth worshiping drow would change. They may even not refer to themselves as drow, choosing another name to distance or even cover up their association with a hated branch of the elven race...Who knows, grey elves could be one of those branches?

I explain the racial features of the drow as being the mark of Lolth. When the followers and daughters of Lilth fled to the underworld, I imagine that they would have looked like other surface elves...Lilths two daughters would have had the mark of Lolth ( Black skin ), and I imagine all births within the community of followers after the decent would have resulted in a similair look...those that were born with surface elven features would have been removed from the gene pool. I do allow for variations of hair color, as well as eyes...The subtle reminder of their surface dwelling origins...I reserve the white hair for nobility, who possess a higher percentage of divine blood ( relation to Lilths 2 daughters ).

That's my 2 cents folks...


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 12, 2003)

Interesting, as for drow being monotheistic (sp?) or not, is up for discussion, as for example in the Forgotten Realms they are Polytheistic (having no less than 6 or 7 deities!), but Lloth (or Lolth depending on the world) is always their chief deity.

As for how the deities of Areh are, I have all kinds of weird stuff, ranging from acended mortals (azurewing for example, the deity of chivalrous warfare and hunting birds), Deified Abominations (such as Lord Doom, an abomination from the plane of shadow that helped repel a far realms invasion, and thus became deified), ancient gods of dragons (Io anyone?), all types of deities exist in Areh, I've even coopted the Olympian and Pharaonic pantheons for the campaing world (with a few additions, such as Polyphon the threeheaded dragon deity of monsters whom I added to the olympian...)

As for the alignment of drow, in my campaign world drow are not born evil, but rather their general alignment is rather determined by their society (and religion), a society that promotes individualism and survival of the fittest. In fact only about 50% of drow children reach adulthood, having been killed either by harsh tutors, other children, their own siblings, or even their parents. This is to make sure that only strong, talented and healthy drow reach adulthood. At least in theory...  Not all drow are evil either, and only about 5% are actually CE, most of the drow of Areh in fact are CN or LE. Also roughly one in five drow actually live outside of the underdark. Also there are no less than 6 subtypes of drow (as well as a few mutant drow, such as the droloch, that have been engineered by magic to be used as weapons), you can find the (short) descriptions of what they look like farther up in this thread, one of the types actually has red hair!

But as I said earlier, what I need is some ideas for various types of drow deities. Such as a drow deity of magic, perhaps one of fertility or something else entirely, any ideas are welcome, be they acended mortals or otherwise, I'm not to picky.


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 12, 2003)

What about fertility? I would imagine that all drow would be concerned about that.

What about demons and devils. LE drow that worship devils outright would give the campaign an interesting twist. It could open the door to some very interesting home rules concering " Devils as Gods " and the granting of spells. Devils would be happy to fill the traditional niches too...Taking on the roles of fertility, war, and even nature for example. You could even throw in a twist that has the drow worshiping what they think are true gods, but in fact are devils.


As for gods in general:

Each area of society will need a patron god or goddess. The primary focus of the society would have the most important gods of course.

For example, a mercantile drow society will have merchant gods, artisan gods,  and prosperity gods as the major deities.



If you want some examples, this is how I get a pantheon started. I keep it simple and expand it when a PC picks one...Why do a whole bunch of work until it's necessary?

Here's some demihuman god briefs I created for The Near East. I give enough to make it playable, then detail it out as the campaign evolves.

 Greater Dervak Gods

Kar 'Vakka, the creator, the forger of the race, the great being that chooses the dwarven gods and protects the great hall in the after kingdom. The being is male and female, old and newborn. Never worshiped directly, although included in all prayers so as to recognize that it is Karvak that ultimately determines fate, even the fate of the gods. N domains: Earth, knowledge, strength, protection

Azund, dwarven god of war and tactics: Azmund is said to be the patron of warriors, weaponsmiths, armorers, and engineers.  Worshiped by all dwarves as the founder of dwarven civilization. The first dwarf created by Karvak. LG domains: War, law, good, destruction

Breha, dwarven god of law and order: patron of law, knowledge, primary god of those that rule.  Worshiped as the lawgiver and first king of the dwarves. Son of Azmund. LN domains: Law, knowledge, strength 

Ben 'Dakar, dwarven god of revenge, the furious vindicator of the dwarven race. Worshiped by vindicators, and battleragers. 3rd son of Breat, blessed by Azmund with “ the rage “ during his holy war against the Duergar. CG domains: Destruction, war

Melada, mother of the dwarves, keeper of the hearth, the healer, the guardian of the family. The wife of Azmund, the second dwarf created by Karvak. Worshiped by those that heal, and always prayed to within the home at morning and evening by males and females. Melada is believed to  guard the home from disease, and demons that would slay sleeping children. LG domains: Law, earth, healing, luck

Guermal, dwarven god of the dead. No priesthood is devoted to this god, but he is prayed to at funerals, so as to gain a favorable place in the line to the after kingdom. ( when dwarves die, it is believed that they must pass through a great tunnel and review their mistakes in life before entering the after kingdom, those near the front of the line have less mistakes to review, so get into the after kingdom sooner. Those that were evil and twisted in life will become ushers in the tunnel, in service to Guermal. ) N 

	 Greater Duergar Gods

Haddrakal, dwarven god of the Duergar, spawn of evil, king of the false after kingdom( Haddrak ). Worshiped by the Duergar as the progenitor and first king of their race. The surface dwarves believe that Haddrakal was created by Karvak to allow dwarves to choose between evil and good, and ultimately decide whether the race is worthy enough to continue on. Haddrakal is said to maintain his own after kingdom somewhere in the 9 hells, surface dwarves that are truly evil ( those that served in the tunnel, but refuse to repent ) and twisted are sent to Haddrakal by Guermal after they have served a period of time as ushers in the tunnel. Brother of Azmund. LE domains: Law, evil, destruction, war

Garbok-Kor, Duergar god of war, culture, and death. The reaper of the slain. Garbok is the guardian of Haddrak ( the Duergar after kingdom ). All must pass before Gabok before entering the after kingdom, those that are unworthy are sent to Guermal. Gabok is the keeper of all Duergar knowledge. LN domains: Knowledge, war, death, earth

Grella-Kor, queen mother of the Duergar, wife of Haddrakal, sister of Melada, mother of the Duergar race. Grella protects the hearth, and blesses the people with fertility. Those that are unfit to survive are denied the blessings of Grella and left to die. LE domains: Healing, evil, luck, protection


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 12, 2003)

Oh I allready know how to start a pantheon, that is not the problem. the problem is coming up with names and portolios (I have a list of thirty something draconic deities for my campaign world for example.) But the thing is I'm a worldbuilder, once I start, I just can't stop, Areh has been growing constantly since I started with 3E, and the PC's haven't even been outside of Taria yet (the continent where they started, roughly equivalent in culture to europe at the start of the renesaince (sp?), and no, there is no gunpowder in Areh, yet ), but I have allready added no less than six other continents: Elopo (roughly equivalent to africa), Rhiran (the orient), The frozen wastes (just as it sounds like, a frozen wasteland, with barbarian tribes, frost giants, frost elves, and the like, oh and Azure Dragons ), Itlori (roughly equivalent to south america at the hight of the Azrek, Mayan and Incan civilizations), Adenth (a 'feral continent), and lastly, well it doesn't have a name yet, but it's based on ancient rome/greece. So you see I have a lot... 

But back to the drow, as I mentioned earlier the drow are no longer outcasts in Areh (a campaign twist if you'd like), and thus a number of drow cities have been established outside of the underdark, in one nation, the magocracy Hyratrae (based on greece, btw) a full 15% of the population are infact drow (mostly merchant families). Drow are feared but not hated (Malarra sent no less than four legions of drow warriors to help repel the far realms invasion that was the cause of the third cataclysm).

The drow of Areh are quite adept at being merchants (and slavers!) and thus a god of merchants would be quite usefull. But I don't really want to many deities for each race, at least no more than 12... 

But what I really need is the following: Name, Alignment, and Portfolio, the rest I can add myself, unless of course you really want to add it all...  But damn it's hard to come up with names...

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 13, 2003)

Resources for names & language:

The Languages of Tolkien's Middle Earth ( Ruth S. Noel )
The Complete Book of Drow 2E


Carach O'Thang ( Merchants, Trade & Commerce )
LE

Lindeath ( Song, Dance, and Wine )
CN

Silme ( Night, Darkness, and the Moon )
CE

Aer O'Girlyg ( Seas & Storms )
CN

Shay Ildun ( Beauty, Pleasure, and Fertility )
NE

Randir O'Aduial ( War, Victory and Manhood )
LE

Feyshelain ( Politics, Law, and Womanhood )
LE


Here's something to get you started?


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanks! I'm sure they will come too good use, just have to drowify the names a bit...


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 17, 2003)

BEware of the evil!


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 17, 2003)

What evil?


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 17, 2003)

The evil of letting this thread die.  I'm Keeping it alive, but having nothing to say...

Later


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 17, 2003)

Then say something... HEY! THAT'S MY LINE!

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry, I have been away.... sorry. I have been going an entire week without food, water or internet (well.... actually I had food and water, but you get the picture). Im pretty poor these days, just scraped together a bunch o coins to get enough cash to go to the netcafe for an hour. Been livin of damm Pasta & rice all week (Im a big meat-fan).

Anyways, looks like the dire, cruel and sinister Underdark thread is still breathing, it still lives... muahahahahahaha

Wonder if Wippit Guud ever reads it.....


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, I hope that this is a temporary setback. Also I doubt wippit (I say whip it, whip it good -Devo) guud reads this, unless of course he wishes to prove me wrong.


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 21, 2003)

So you guys gettin in on the ROE project?

I already sent a wad of spells and an artifact. KOC says he needs some golems too.

How about a maggot golem?

Feybone golem?
Dung Golem?
Skull Golem?


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 21, 2003)

ROE project?


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 21, 2003)

http://www.realmsofevil.net/cgi-bin/forums/YaBB.cgi?board=d20gen;action=display;num=1050740320


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 21, 2003)

I see, well Clay is busy writing a book, and me, well I don't right now...hmm... 3 cents a word + free copy of the book, hmm... tempting...

Anyways, a Skull Golem would be freaky, and so would a maggot golem. Now, for something really freaky, try a _Hair Golem_ 

So what exactly are they looking for, just golems, or other monsters too?


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 21, 2003)

Spells, magic items, and artifacts ( All with an evil taint to them ) are primarily the focus, but KOC mentioned that constructs would fit into the project.

Hair Golem
Skull Golem ( That bites and spits )
Maggot Golem
Sputum Golem ( Spreads disease and causes nausea )

would be good choices for submissions, at least to start.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 21, 2003)

I see, how about a Slime Golem? or a Darkness Golem?
or a Spirit Golem?
or a Shadow Golem?
or a Ectoplasmic Golem? (Which of course is incorporeal...)
or a Chitinious Golem?
or a Fly Golem?
or a Sewage Golem? (Eeeewww!!!)



You get the general idea...


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 22, 2003)

Sewage golem, definitely!


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 22, 2003)

Here's my first Underdark Fey. Took me 2 hours to make this damn thing!

Tweeking suggestions welcome.


Dahkmuern

Tiny Fey
Hit Dice: 1/2 d6 ( 3 )
Initiative: +11 ( +7 Dex, Improved Initiative +4 )
Speed: 20ft / 40ft fly ( Perfect )
AC: 19 ( +2 Size, +7 Dex  )
Attacks: Dagger +2, tiny crossbow ( +9 )
Damage: Dagger 1d4-2, tiny crossbow 1d4  
Face/Reach: 2 1/2ft x 2 1/2ft
Special Attacks: Poison, Spell Like Abilities
Special Qualities: SR 20, Poison Immunity
Saves: Fort +0 Ref + 10 Wil +4
Abilities: Str 7 Dex 24 Con 10 
              Int 15 Wis 15 Cha 15
Skills: Spot ( +11 ), Listen ( +11 ), Hide ( +11 ), Move Silently ( +11 ), Pick Pocket ( +11 ), Tumble ( +11 ), Wilderness Lore ( +7 ), Escape Artist ( +11 ), Open lock ( +11 )
Feats: Alertness ( +2 Listen & Spot ), Improved Initiative, lightning Reflexes ( +2 Ref saves )

Climate/Terrain:  Temperate to warm underground
Organization: Gang ( 2-4 ), band ( 6-11 ), or tribe ( 20-80 )
Challenge rating: 4			
Treasure: No coins, 75% goods, 75% items
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Advancement: 2-3 HD Tiny

Dahkmuern are the pixie-like kin of the drow. They stand 1' tall, looking very much like their drow kin. Dahkmuern are ebony skinned with pointed ears and very attractive, eyes are bright green, giving the creatures 120ft of darkvision. Dahkmuern also have silvery, insect like wings that give them the ability to fly about the underdark.
 Underdark sages believe that the dahkmuern followed the drow into the depths many millenia ago, living at the edges of drow cities. Dahkmuern settlements are smaller versions of the drow cities they reside next to, complete with noble houses, large spider guards, and magical wards. Numbers reach into the thousands, and the cities can sprawl for up to a square mile beneath drow trash heaps.
Dahkmuern society is matriarchal and centered around the worship of the drow goddess Lolth. Although viewed as vermin by their drow neighbors, they are not harmed for fear of incuring the wrath of Lolth. Drow have reluctantly learned to coexist with their tiny kinfolk, often recruiting the dahkmuern as scouts, spies, and assassins. 
Dahkmuern speak drow, and undercommon 

Combat

Dahkmuern prefer to attack their foes by ambush and trickery. They will begin a battle by firing ranged weapons and employing their spell like abilities to confuse and distract their enemies. Enemies that are affected by the poison tipped ranged weapons will be engaged in melee, then stripped of valuables. Dahkmuern take no prisoners, and offer no mercy.
If outnumbered or faced with a powerful foe, they will retreat into the darks, alerting any nearby drow patrols and will carry out hit and run attacks until the enemy is driven out of dahkmuern territory.

Spell Like Abilities: sleep 3x per day as a 3rd level caster, darkness, invisibility, and resist elements ( fire ) 1x per day as a 3rd level caster.

Poison: Contact poison extracted from the Shamzar Fungus, and applied to melee and ranged weapons. Fort save DC 15 or creature is paralyzed for d4 hours.

Poison Immunity: Immune to all spider venoms and toxins. +4 Save vs all other natural poisons.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 22, 2003)

Hmm... I would increase the HD to a full 1d6.

Also, to make it compatible with 3.5 the creature should have only 1 feat, and has (6+Int mod)x4 (-or- 32) skill points to use.

I would also give them a spider charm ability (basically prevents unintelligent arachnids from attacking them unless the spider was attacked first.)

I like the idea though. By the way, expect the scorpion tails fey sometime during the next weekend.


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 22, 2003)

That darn 3.5! I just learned how to make 3.0 edition critters!  

Can't wait to see the scorpion tailed fey! I'm going to be working on 2 more fey, an artifact, and possibly a construct. 
Just sent a buttload of stuph to KOC for their project. I like to get atleast 5-10 things at a time to submit.


Dahkmuern

Tiny Fey
Hit Dice: 1d6 ( 4 )
Initiative: +7 ( +7 Dex )
Speed: 20ft / 40ft fly ( Perfect )
AC: 19 ( +2 Size, +7 Dex )
Attacks: Dagger +2, tiny crossbow ( +9 )
Damage: Dagger 1d4-2, tiny crossbow 1d4 
Face/Reach: 2 1/2ft x 2 1/2ft
Special Attacks: Poison, Spell Like Abilities
Special Qualities: SR 20, Poison Immunity
Saves: Fort +0 Ref + 10 Wil +4
Abilities: Str 7 Dex 24 Con 10 
Int 15 Wis 15 Cha 15
Skills: Spot ( +4 ), Listen ( +4), Hide ( +8 ), Move Silently ( +11 ), Pick Pocket ( +11 ), Tumble ( +11 ), Wilderness Lore ( +7 ), Escape Artist ( +11 ), Open lock ( +11 )
Feats: lightning Reflexes ( +2 Ref saves )

Climate/Terrain: Temperate to warm underground
Organization: Gang ( 2-4 ), band ( 6-11 ), or tribe ( 20-80 )
Challenge rating: 4 
Treasure: No coins, 75% goods, 75% items
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Advancement: 2-3 HD Tiny

Dahkmuern are the pixie-like kin of the drow. They stand 1' tall, looking very much like their drow kin. Dahkmuern are ebony skinned with pointed ears and very attractive, eyes are bright green, giving the creatures 120ft of darkvision. Dahkmuern also have silvery, insect like wings that give them the ability to fly about the underdark.
Underdark sages believe that the dahkmuern followed the drow into the depths many millenia ago, living at the edges of drow cities. Dahkmuern settlements are smaller versions of the drow cities they reside next to, complete with noble houses, large spider guards, and magical wards. Numbers reach into the thousands, and the cities can sprawl for up to a square mile beneath drow trash heaps.
Dahkmuern society is matriarchal and centered around the worship of the drow goddess Lolth. Although viewed as vermin by their drow neighbors, they are not harmed for fear of incuring the wrath of Lolth. Drow have reluctantly learned to coexist with their tiny kinfolk, often recruiting the dahkmuern as scouts, spies, and assassins. 
Dahkmuern speak drow, and undercommon 

Combat

Dahkmuern prefer to attack their foes by ambush and trickery. They will begin a battle by firing ranged weapons and employing their spell like abilities to confuse and distract their enemies. Enemies that are affected by the poison tipped ranged weapons will be engaged in melee, then stripped of valuables. Dahkmuern take no prisoners, and offer no mercy.
If outnumbered or faced with a powerful foe, they will retreat into the darks, alerting any nearby drow patrols and will carry out hit and run attacks until the enemy is driven out of dahkmuern territory.

Spell Like Abilities: sleep 3x per day as a 3rd level caster, darkness, invisibility, and resist elements ( fire ) 1x per day as a 3rd level caster.

Spider Charm: Dahkmuern have the ability to control, at will, all non outsider spiders as if they were under a charm animal spell cast at 3rd level. 

Poison: Contact poison extracted from the Shamzar Fungus, and applied to melee and ranged weapons. Fort save DC 15 or creature is paralyzed for d4 hours.

Poison Immunity: Immune to all spider venoms and toxins. +4 Save vs all other natural poisons.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm actually considering submitting a few spells, and maybe an item or two... Perhaps I will even create a new (and evil) golem... Hmm... Abyssal or Infernal?

By the way, it still has two feats two many, and it is only supposed to have 3 hp.


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 22, 2003)

Infernal, most definitely!

Monster fixed.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 22, 2003)

Hmm... If I can come up with a good concept I will make an infernal golem. 

Also, the fey rock!


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 22, 2003)

Perhaps the infernal golem could be made of smoldering brimstone?


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 22, 2003)

Nah, Brimstone Golems are an old cliché, I want to break new ground with my creatures, at least most of them  I'm thinking more of metal and spikes... Maybe a couple spell-like abilities, such as magic circle against Chaos, and magic cricle agains good, but I am not quite shure yet.... Either way, if (and I do mean *if*) and when I make the golem and submit it to ROE, I will post it here a few days later... IN THIS THEAD!  (Damn, we really need an evil smilie on this board...)


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 22, 2003)

Cool, Hells version of an Iron golem!


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 23, 2003)

Something like that 

Btw, the scorpiontail will be posted tomorrow!


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 23, 2003)

Can't wait!


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 23, 2003)

You'll have to!


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 27, 2003)

Its tomorrow today, so give it up 

DONT LET THE FABLED UNDERDARK THREAD DIE. 

If thats not a bump, I dont know what is


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 27, 2003)

Show me the critters!


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 27, 2003)

SHOW ME THE CRITTERS!

Hey, why arent you on the chat Mr. Satan?


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 27, 2003)

Been busy being attacked by rabid christians....There's little going on there lately...When you gonna be on again?


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 27, 2003)

dunno, its alot back & forth with my attendance these days, unfortunately


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, the scorpiontail has been up for a few days now, so I don't know why you've missed it, go there and tell me what you think.

Also, Hiya Clay, back on the net again I see


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 28, 2003)

Thankee thankee thankee. Always nice to be loved, always nice. Now, all we need is to get you chattin


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 28, 2003)

Not going to happen.


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, its fine, Ill have to ask mr. Muffin to come and apply some peer pressure.

Anyways, I was just writing up some more the the Steam thingies, was thinking of sending em to you in a day or two when I get to a comp that has both Internet AND a disc drive.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 28, 2003)

Even with pressure from Shiv I won't chat.

Also, I will be expecting those files, in the next couple of days.


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 28, 2003)

I finished the Mechanical Wings, I am almost done with the Breaching Engine you suggested as well. Dont worry, dont worry. Youll be thanked, perhaps ill even name my race of Undead Gnomish Beer-drinkers after you in the book.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 28, 2003)

DO NOT (and I do mean *NOT*) USE MY NICK AS A NAME FOR ANYTHING!!! It's draconic, and very personal in nature. 

I hope that you understand, 

But, on a lighter note, I can hardly wait to see the grafts.


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, could be Draconic Undead Gnomish Beer-drinkers, but I presume that wont appeal you either 

I still have it at home on the comp, its the problem with having a home computer without internet (I long sooo much for the place of my own im getting next weekend).


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 28, 2003)

Congratulations, better late than never, eh? 

And no, that wouldn't appeal to me either, and I do not drink beer either


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 28, 2003)

> and I do not drink beer either




No beer!?


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 28, 2003)

/me runs around screaming

"HERECY, HERECY.... BURN THE HERETIC"


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 28, 2003)

Yes, no beer, what's the big deal, it's not like I don't drink liquor (which I do, in moderate ammounts). I prefer Martini to be honest, and brandy and whiskey are quite nice too.


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, its acceptable as long as you drink some form of alcoholic beverages. Otherwise, its just plain freaky. 

I was getting nervous that you might be one of those saved "the lord will punish ye who drinks" christian types


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 28, 2003)

Actually I'm currently a Liberal Protestant, so there  
And I do drink, mostly wine with my food, or a martini, 'cause I feel like it.


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, if you ever come around Bornholm or Copenhagen, come see my liquor cabinet  
Its quite a collection, over 60 different bottles so far, including various fine whiskeys, vodka variants, martini and more. Man, im such a fan of my cabinet


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 28, 2003)

Sure, I've never been so drunk that I had a hangover the next day, be warned though, it will be empty before I leave


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 28, 2003)

hehehe, I have tried many weekends to eradicate the cabinet entirely, but its a regenerating monster. Dont even try, it will eat out your soul.....


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't worry, 'cause I drink like a dragon!


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 28, 2003)

Ah, a liquor drinker...I know alot of people that just can't handle or dislike beer. It must be a sugar/fermentation thing....My wife doesn't touch beer at all. I can't drink liquor, it makes me crazy!
Especially Vodka.


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 29, 2003)

Mr. Muffin, you are invited as well, lets all get together and have a shindig. 

I am working on doing a complete list of Krishnathian does and dont's. Lets see. 

* Dont drink beer
* Dont like to visit Denmark
* Dont like people using his name for furry little gnomes

Hmmm..... Only one I have on you Shiv is....

* Dont mention Dr. Phil


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 29, 2003)

* Don't attempt to convert me to christianity 

That's a huge no no!


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 29, 2003)

I dont mind religion, as long as no one tries to force it on me. And that goes for all religions, not just Christianity. 

I was just thinking, I want to have a kewl name like you shiv. Its a good idea, using a Hinduist deity and the name of a piece of bakery. 

Henceforth, I shalst be known as Ganeshafudgecake... hmmmm... doesn't ring so well....

Hanumanpie?.... hmmmm


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 29, 2003)

That one particular religion has been the only one that has hounded me...

Jews, for example, never knock on my door during the weekend and ask...

" Have you ever considered being Jewish? "


I like having all the options around, just dislike the advertising.




Kalifudge

Brahmaloaf

Vishnucake

Ganeshacookie


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 29, 2003)

Brahmaloaf, now that does have a ring to it. Hey, arent you supposed to be in #realmsofevil by now? 

Why isn't there any Hinduism / Bakery combination home pages?


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 29, 2003)

Because the market is way to limited perhaps?

_* Don't chat_

I have no real feelings for any religion, I'm currently a Liberal Protestant Christian, but that is likely to change eventually. I don't know, I guess christianity (even the liberal kind) just isn't me...

_* Do like human(oid) females _

Might try one of the old religions at some time...

_* Don't smoke, at all._

Anyways, I have this idea for a new dragon, well just the name actually, tell me what you think (it's for the Aztek leg of my campaign world):

Inexecalan Wyrm.

_* Does like tea, but not coffee._

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 29, 2003)

Good evenin

'Hey, you could become a Chaotic-Evil Scientologist if you lack a faith, they have quite a few already.

Inexecalan Wyrm. Sounds cool. And unlike shivas names, it hasn't got anything to do with neither assburn or fake teeth.
(Ask him about his artifacts..hehehe).

Really Krish, you need to get some vices...


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 29, 2003)

Vices? I do have a few, one of them is my addiction to tea.  (yes I know it's not much of a vice, but hey, it's better than being addicted to cocaine! )

And I wouldn't want to become a scientologist even if they payed me 40 billion dollars and proclaimed me to be their messiah, although that would be fun 

_* Will try to conquer the world if given half a chance._ 

Anyways, I'm looking for suggestions to the Inexecalan Wyrm.

It will have water breathing, that much I have established, but the other stuff is still a bit fuzzy... (hmm a fuzzy dragon? Nah!)


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 29, 2003)

I would love to see that dragon...

Breath Weapon: Some kind of searing heat, not necessarily fire though...Just heat...

Of course it can fly

Hmmmm

It should be very colorful,  and beautiful.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 30, 2003)

Well, the think is, I don't want a dragon with a 'fiery' or heat based breathweapon, as that is what the PC's expect, and quite frankly I think that the 'fire-breathing dragon' archetype has been done to death in fantasy over the years... I wan't something different, but fly it will  and swim .

But any suggestions on the breathweapon besides fire/heat?


----------



## shivamuffin (Apr 30, 2003)

Swarm of stinging and biting insects?

Jungle, Aztec, bugs, unexpected!?


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 30, 2003)

Or worse. The dragon has two breath weapons. One is a cone of steam, the other is a cloud of insects eggs.

The eggs will behave exactly as a disease in the start (draining con), but will evolve and soon hatch as miniature insectiod-dragons (that will grow to small size after several years, go into hibernation and become small-sized Young Dragons).


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 1, 2003)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> * (hmm a fuzzy dragon? Nah!) *




That''s not as bad as a FURRY Dragon!! >SHUDDER<


----------



## Clay_More (May 1, 2003)

Wow, someone else than Me, Krish and Shiv actually see this post..... 

The thing that would get me to leave D&D permanently is if WoTC comes out with a Furry Dragon. I will leave, never to return, preferring to prowl the darklands instead of witnessing the final destruction of all things decent.


----------



## Krishnath (May 1, 2003)

I tried to post this yesterday, but apparantly the server descided to play dead, and it did a damn good job of it too... :d

Anyways, Although an insect/insect egg breathweapon sounds interresting, it is not really what I am looking for, any other ideas? Also I never said that the dragon was from the jungle, remember, south america is much more than the amazon, we have the Llanos, the Andes, deserts, glaciers, savannahs, the works. 

And I would rather watch a barney marathon that create a fuzzy/furry dragon.

Rob: Welcome to the lounge, or should I say the jungle? 

Other suggestions for the breathweapon would be nice.


----------



## Clay_More (May 1, 2003)

I would rather have my finger-nails removed with a icecream-cone while having a mule kick me in the balls than seeing a fuzzy/furry dragon.

You can always use the Egg/Breath Weapon for an insectiod Dragon some later time 

Alternative Breath Weapons: 

Petrifying breath aka Stone Breath

Or, give it a breath in spirit of the sacrificing theme, a blood-draining, con damaging breath weapon aka Blood Wind

Or, erm..... my creative juices hurt


----------



## Krishnath (May 1, 2003)

Well, I would rather have my finger-nails removed with a icecream-cone while having a mule kick me in the balls than watch a Barney marathon, which clearly shows how I feel about the Furry/fuzzy dragon. 

Alas, I'm allready using the petrifying breathweapon on another dragon I am doing (a Linnorm to be precise), so that won't do. And I will use the Con-drain breathweapon, but not for this dragon.

Other suggestions?


----------



## Clay_More (May 1, 2003)

Arrgghhh.... not satisfied, damm dragons are hard to satisfy. 

A Breath Dragon that shoots out a beam of unsatisfied monster makers!

erm... sorry

Well, how about a breath weapon that is an inhalation instead of a breath? Sucks in creatures for some chewy chewy?

Or a breath weapon that shoots out sand? Blinds target?


----------



## Krishnath (May 1, 2003)

Inhalation? That sucks (sorry, couldn't resist, joke was to powerful )

Sand sounds cool, for a sand dragon, not for something with waterbreathing... 

Other ideas? Please?

And yes, dragons are very hard to satisfy, that's one of the reasons we live so long...It's also the reason for all those half-dragons...


----------



## Clay_More (May 1, 2003)

AEGH!

You didnt mention it was waterbreathing.... argh

How about giving it just really bad stinking fish-breath?

How about a pearl coloured prismatic breath weapon that dazzles opponents?
Im really reaching my limits here....


----------



## Krishnath (May 1, 2003)

Actually I did mention that it had water breathing farther up in the thread, also for your suggestions, they are a little to 'out there' if you catch my drift, I would prefer a breathweapon that deals damage, on a side note, the dragon also needs a subtype.


----------



## shivamuffin (May 2, 2003)

Guys, I got drunk and slept with Barney...What a crazy lay...


Anyway...


How about gravel? Gravel hurts really bad when flung at you...Imagine a cone of the crap!


----------



## Krishnath (May 2, 2003)

Although that idea is very good, I don't think that it fits a dragon that has waterbreathing. 

Also, I would like something that the PC's have a chance of protecting themselves against. Just not fire!

Also, there is the small matter of subtype...


----------



## Clay_More (May 2, 2003)

Well, I was figuring that the pearly, prismatic weapon should do damage as well. The dazzling effect is just an extra little something something..... If you dont decide on a breath weapon soon, Im gonna vote for it to have the (Problematic) subtype.


----------



## Krishnath (May 2, 2003)

Fair enough, but what kind of energy damage would that breathweapon deal? 

In other news, I've just gotten a new title, you can now titulate (yes that is a real word) me Archmage 

Later,

Krishnath the Destroyer, The Jeweled Dragon, High Lord of Charion, Dragon King, Archmage...


----------



## Clay_More (May 3, 2003)

Well, it could deal Force or Sonic damage IMO.

How can it be that we should titulate your Archmage? Elminster was around your house giving you the title or was it merely something you came up with yourself after having taken too much coffee & sugar late at night?  

I havent even one single subtitle for my name.... I should have one, I really should.


----------



## Krishnath (May 3, 2003)

No, I'm a member of a non-profit organization called the HGML. And our old archmage retired, then the guy who was next in line declined to possesion, and then the title fell on me. So yeah, It's genuine. I am now an archmage... 

Sonic is good, now we just need to descide on the form: Line or Cone? Also, we need a subtype for the dragon, suggestions? 

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (May 4, 2003)

I think Line would make the most sense with a Prismatic/Sonic Damage. Thats just me 

Still, have no clue on the subtype. Perhaps if we got a little more info


----------



## Krishnath (May 4, 2003)

More info? Such as what? I'm basically building the dragon from scratch, other than the name and water breathing (and now a line of sonic energy breathweapon.) I have nothing. 

Everything else is needed, from starting HD for a wyrmling, to climate/terrain and alignment.


----------



## Clay_More (May 4, 2003)

Hmmm... I havent made any dragons for 3 Ed. yet. Actually, I have only done a handful of monsters actually. How about this...

Climate/Terrain: Jungles, around Lakes and Rivers

Alignment: Chaotic-Neutral

Personality: The Inexecalan Wyrm is often feared by the population in the regions it inhabits. The dragon is amongst the more powerful wyrms, easily able of crushing small villages and hamlets. Yet, despite its power, it has a child-like intelligence, being easily distracted by minor things. Inexecalan Wyrm can sometimes be seen sitting next to waterfalls, silently observing the way the water splashes into the water below, other times they can be seen admiring trees and birds in an almost catatonic state. Sometimes, a raging Inexecalan Wyrm can be calmed by offering it a small trinket, a small music box or some sparkly items.


----------



## Clay_More (May 4, 2003)

Hey, I could use your help a little on the RoE site, btw. Was talking with Mr. Muffin about doing a series of Clockwork Constructs and some rules regarding their creation 

http://www.realmsofevil.net/cgi-bin/forums/YaBB.cgi?board=womb;action=display;num=1051589992


----------



## Krishnath (May 4, 2003)

Whoa! One thing at a time please, first things first. All I need at the moment is a subtype... I'll ask for the other stuff when it is needed... 

Also, I would like to help with your clockwork constructs, but what does one do who is not registered at the site? (without actually registering, 5 places is all I have time with at the moment...) 

Ask here what you need, and we will try to provide.


----------



## Clay_More (May 4, 2003)

> Everything else is needed, from starting HD for a wyrmling, to climate/terrain and alignment.




Was merely trying to provide in advance. Havent got MM or MM2 here, so im needing the basic background material for giving subtype advice. 

Hope you liked the concepts for the Clockwork Construct (so far), hope the mechanics looks sound on my proposal in the bottom of the page. I was hoping to get monster-creator-professional-assistance.


----------



## Krishnath (May 4, 2003)

Sounds intriguing... But shouldn't you concentrate your efforts on your book?

Anyways, if the climate/terrain helps to determine the subtype of the dragon, we should do that now. you suggested warm forest. Why? There is a lot more to a (south america style) continent than deep thick and humid forests. There are the Llanos for example, and the tepuya, not to mention mountains, deserts, plains, swamps, and glaciers (yes there are glaciers in south america, on of the worlds largest in fact.)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Clay_More (May 4, 2003)

Well, I was merely looking for a way to fit the water breathing ability into the natural location of the Dragon. Water Breathing isnt rather useful in mountains, deserts and plains.

Any yes, I should be doing that, but im occasionaly good at multi-tasking. Sometimes, Im not. 

what other 5 forums are you on?


----------



## Krishnath (May 4, 2003)

Four others: Mtgnews, WotC, the Reprive, and one I do not care to divulge.  (We super villains need to have our secrets )

Well, it would need to have waterbreathing in the Llanos as they are flooded half a year at a time... Not to mention if it for example lives in lakes... I think Titicaca is south americas larges lake.


----------



## Clay_More (May 4, 2003)

tsk tsk tsk, I hope you arent on a date-site Krish... tsk tsk tsk

Llanos isn't a bad option either, but are you modelling the Dragon to fit directly into South America or a setting inspired by South America?


----------



## Krishnath (May 4, 2003)

Of course not, I can have any woman I want, and I've enjoyed a few... 

As for the dragon, a setting inspired by south america. It shares some geographical traits, such as a very large jungle, the Llanos, tepuyas, and a mountain chain that stretches the entire length of the continent. The continent also has a very large impact crater from when one of the moons fell. The area sorrounding the crater is an infertile wasteland...


----------



## Clay_More (May 4, 2003)

Well, it "could" be the Llanos, my head just rings "Jungle, Jungle" when I see whats been done so far 

I could see it being a Llanos dragon, considering you would offer a little more info on what kind of terrain the Llanos is...


----------



## Krishnath (May 4, 2003)

The Llanos is basically a large grasslands that is flooded half the year, turning into a large marsh during this time. It is located just south of the amazon jungle.


----------



## Clay_More (May 4, 2003)

Ahhh. Well, would make sense for the to have Waterbreathing if they were living somewhere that was submerged 50% of the time. Do you still think that the description of their mentality would fit?


----------



## Krishnath (May 4, 2003)

I like it, but I suggest you save it to file, to when it's time to write up it's description... 

Should we settle on giving it Llanos as it's native habitat?


----------



## Clay_More (May 4, 2003)

That should be an affirmative roger roger 

Im still not in the mood for subtypes. I rarely am, but tonight im really really not in the mood for subtypes.


----------



## Krishnath (May 4, 2003)

Fair enough, so, instead of subtype, what HD should the wyrmling start at?


----------



## Clay_More (May 4, 2003)

Same as blue Dragon? I dont have MM 

Would be fair to have them be relatively, okay powerful.


----------



## Krishnath (May 4, 2003)

Then pick a number between 5 and 12 (1d8+4 if you want to roll for it)


----------



## Clay_More (May 4, 2003)

*00:26:34* <Clay_More> d8+4
*00:26:34* * +Golem rolls the dice for Clay_More (d8+4) and rolled 11.

I used the Golem auto-roll bot


----------



## Krishnath (May 5, 2003)

Eleven HD it is then, that gives a great wyrm 44HD, and makes the wyrmling Medium-sized, the great wyrm colossal... Which makes the dragon a greater dragon, which gives it an SR equal to 12+CR... 

Now it is your choice: subtype or AC.

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (May 7, 2003)

I still dont have my MM... its so hard... it hurts.... Its hard when I have nothing for comparison, and since I don't use Dragons all that much, I cant remember it... auch my head...

Anyways, Ill be sending over the Mechanical Grafts stuff tonight, including Siege Engines using Steam & Lightning and the Mechanist PrC... AHA!


----------



## shivamuffin (May 7, 2003)

> Siege Engines using Steam & Lightning and the Mechanist PrC




I would BE VERY interested in taking a peek at that stuph. 


Email me with a copy!


----------



## Krishnath (May 7, 2003)

Clay_More: Can hardly wait. 

Aw come on, somebody please pick one: Subtype or AC! Subtype or AC! Subtype or AC!


----------



## Clay_More (May 7, 2003)

30 minutes, then ill send to you both. Hope to get some good criticism from you guys 

ahem... on the point of subtype / AC..... (looks into the air at first... then looks over at Mr. Muffin..) cough cough.....


----------



## Krishnath (May 7, 2003)

Aw man, just pick what you would rather do, and I'll post a follow up question.

On a lighter note: My Fiend Folio is finally on it's way, yay!


----------



## Clay_More (May 7, 2003)

Clay_More glances around nervously, worrying about the concept of follow-up questions........

"cough... erm...... okay.....    I choose........."  crack fingers  "I..... choose.... erm..... Acccc.....no...... I choose subtype"


----------



## Krishnath (May 7, 2003)

Alright, now pick one of the following subtypes, preferrebly one that fits with the dragons habitat/abilities so far: Air, Earth, Fire, Force, Light, Shadow, Sonic, or Water. 

Edit: Forgot to add Acid, Cold, and Electricity to the subtypes.


----------



## Clay_More (May 7, 2003)

Clay_More points his finger first at Light, then at Water, then back to Light, then over to Water again... drops a tear....  points to Water again....... Water.....hmmm.....

Djävla Vatten! muahahahahaha



(Thats the sound of me not being able to take the concept of follow-up questions).

Edit: Posted before you edited. Just wanted to edit my post and say: "Argh!"


----------



## Krishnath (May 7, 2003)

<ROTFLMAO!>

So, is it water then?


----------



## Clay_More (May 7, 2003)

The look of stark terror: A follow-up on a follow-up question.....

Yes, I think Water should be the final one


----------



## Krishnath (May 7, 2003)

See, that wasn't so hard, now for the next question: AC, or more specifically, natural armor.

Average, Bad, or Good?


----------



## shivamuffin (May 7, 2003)

Average, if it's better than good.


----------



## Clay_More (May 7, 2003)

I concour... 

Hey shiv, come to da friggin chat already. Hope you received the mail, btw


----------



## Krishnath (May 7, 2003)

Actually, it's worse than good, good is the best, average is slightly lower, with bad taking up the rear so to speak. So should it be average (Natural armor = HD-1)?

Later,


----------



## shivamuffin (May 7, 2003)

Yes, it kicked ass. Very nice work. My creative wheels have been oiled with your material! 

wundervoll!

Mein Deutche sheister? Jah?


----------



## shivamuffin (May 7, 2003)

Go good.


----------



## Krishnath (May 7, 2003)

If shiv has recieved it, so should I, expect a comment either tomorrow or friday, as I would need some time to digest the information. And would someone please answer my question!


----------



## shivamuffin (May 7, 2003)

Good, go with a good AC.


Clay, I deleted that link to the chat...Send it over again..


----------



## Clay_More (May 7, 2003)

I hope so Mr. Muffin. Alot of work churning out those things, and Im not done. Havent even gotten started on the Lifeseed Grafts and barely started on the Lightning Grafts. 

Dont plan on using explosives, want to keep it pure Steam / Lightning so far. I have been thinking of Steam-driven explosive devices. Ever see what happens if you klog up the pipe on a steam-train so it cant release pressure?

BOOM!


----------



## shivamuffin (May 7, 2003)

YEAH! Steam booms! It would spray an area with hot steam and fragments.....Mmmmmm certain death.


----------



## Clay_More (May 7, 2003)

http://www.mirc.co.uk/

There you go Mr. Muffin, and the RoE chat is on

Psionics.net  -  #RealmsofEvil


----------



## Krishnath (May 7, 2003)

Good AC it is then (natural armor = HD)

As for explosive grafts... <BOOM!> Bwahahahahahahaha!!!! 

Next question for the dragon: Breathweapon Starting Damage and Die, should it be d4, d6, d8, d10, or d12, and how many from the start 1,2,3,or 4?

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (May 7, 2003)

follow-up....... follow-up to.... a follow-up... of a follow-up... with the... follow-up..... follow-up..........follow-up.... Are you my daddy?.....follow-up....sob sob..... follow-up...... sob sob.... wheres my candy?.....follow-up.....follow-up..............foll........o..


----------



## shivamuffin (May 7, 2003)

d8


----------



## Krishnath (May 7, 2003)

Oops, looks like I induced a total brain melt in Clay More... 

I just hope he will snap out of it soon.


----------



## Clay_More (May 7, 2003)

Almost mr. Nath, Almost. Had me going for a while, I took my pills and Im fine again... Just had a bad Follow-up question accident a few years back, lost my leg as a matter of fact. 

So, anything constructive on the Grafts & Siege Engines & PrC?


----------



## shivamuffin (May 7, 2003)

WOOOOOOOOOH!


----------



## Clay_More (May 7, 2003)

Mr. Muffin and his endless supply of smilies. Hey, gotten through to Mirc yet?


----------



## shivamuffin (May 7, 2003)

No. 

I'm not having any luck. It's gaming night tonight anyway. I'll try to get in tomorow.

My printer is possessed too, so I gotta perform an exorcism before the group gets here....

" Domnis Omus, evil printer spirits get the hell out....Dominus Leaveprinterus sanctus..." and so on..


----------



## Clay_More (May 7, 2003)

Well, see you there tomorrow instead then probably right?

Have you worked some good criticism for me yet or too busy getting ready for gaming?


----------



## Krishnath (May 8, 2003)

Well, personally I would love to comment on the grafts, unfortunatly, yahoo apparantly won't let me download rtf files... Damn that makes me angry 

Anyways, Regarding the dragon: What die type should the breathweapon deal, d4, d6, d8, d10, or d12, and (yes this is a two part question) how many damage die should it deal from the start? (assuming that the number of damage die increases by two at each age category.)

Later,


----------



## shivamuffin (May 8, 2003)

> Have you worked some good criticism for me yet or too busy getting ready for gaming?





If it's ok with your editor/publisher, I would post it at ROE for some critique. They'll pick it apart and find all sorts of things that could be wrong, or atleast question the material. It sucks sometimes, but it's a great way to make a work of genius even better. 99.9% of the time you won't have to edit after some of those guys finish with the material, especially mechanics!

I thought it was very cool, but I'm an editor's nightmare!


----------



## Krishnath (May 8, 2003)

Noone?


----------



## Clay_More (May 9, 2003)

http://www.realmsofevil.net/cgi-bin/forums/YaBB.cgi?board=womb;action=display;num=1052402670

Thats the link to where I posted it on RoE. Krish, unfortunately, I didn't bring my disc with the document, so untill I can deliver to you, there's nothing left but waiting. 

Anyways, got some great comments already. Go go go go


----------



## Krishnath (May 9, 2003)

Thank you for the link, I will be sure to check it out.

Anyways, back to the new dragon **WE** are making, the Inexecalan Wyrm (and I know I'm repetetive, but until I get an answer, I'll continue to be.): What die type should the breathweapon deal, d4, d6, d8, d10, or d12, and (yes this is a two part question) how many damage die should it deal from the start? (assuming that the number of damage die increases by two at each age category.)

Please, answer post haste.


----------



## Clay_More (May 9, 2003)

I would say something relatively low, like d6, and then let it have more interesting special abilities. Name sounds like something that should have cool abilities instead of brute force 

gogogogo read it Mr. Jensen


----------



## Krishnath (May 10, 2003)

A d6 it is then, alrighty, how many as a wyrmling 1,2,3, or 4?

As for the post on RoE, I have only one thing to say: WHOA!


----------



## Clay_More (May 11, 2003)

I would go with 4, make it a little powerful. Wyrm sounds a little strong. 

Hey, so, any comments on the Grafts other than the word of Appreciation? Its many hours of work after all


----------



## Krishnath (May 12, 2003)

4d6 it is then. Time for the starting STR of the wyrmling. As the wyrmling dragon is medium-sized due to it's starting HD. The average str of a medium-sized dragon is 13. And the question is, should it's str be high (+2), Average (+0), or Weak (-2)?

Also, for your grafts and stuff, I think my response in my former post pretty much sums it up in one word: WHOA! I am definetly getting the book when it is finished.


----------



## shivamuffin (May 12, 2003)

Here here! I'll put in some OT to get a copy!


----------



## Krishnath (May 12, 2003)

Ah, mister muffin man  Do you have any suggestions for the dragons strenght, should it be good (17), Average (15), or Bad (13)? Remember, this is just for the medium-sized wyrmling


----------



## Clay_More (May 12, 2003)

I would go for medium-good.... thats just me, im a danish bastard, thats probably why.

Thats for the love guys, thanks for the love (sheds a tear).


----------



## Krishnath (May 12, 2003)

Well, we do try, and we are honest, even if we are evil 

Does Str 16 sound good?


----------



## Clay_More (May 12, 2003)

Sounds fine Mr. Nath. Sounds fine. But we are allowed to make changes after it has been done, if the background, fluff makes slighly altered stats fit better?


----------



## Krishnath (May 12, 2003)

Of course. 

On to con, the average con for a medium-size dragon is 14-15, should we go with that or increase/decrease it?

Also, check out my new vampire, the sengir


----------



## Clay_More (May 12, 2003)

Think con is fine as average, it has slightly above average HD, so lets leave it at that. 

I check it out, quickly, but Im off to bed as of NOW

Well, cya tomorrow Mr. Nath. Ill be off


----------



## Krishnath (May 12, 2003)

Hasta la vista!


----------



## Clay_More (May 13, 2003)

(Clay_More puts on really black sunglasses)

I will be back!


Anyways, I still agree with myself that average con is kewl enough. 

I tried to get some Enworlders to take a look at the stuff I put on RoE, how come I only have 16 views in 2 days? And 3 or 4 of those are mine....


----------



## shivamuffin (May 13, 2003)

The views you did get are very very positive! I think you did too well! Nobody can find anything wrong with your material.

I thought it was excellent, and I can find fault in most anything.


Here's a disco ball for the lounge....All we need are chicks and drunks...

Wait! I found a chick!


----------



## Krishnath (May 13, 2003)

Average con is good, now on to mental stats for the wyrmling, any suggestions?
Personally I think that the wyrmlings mental stats should be at least as good as, if not better than, those of a human.

Shiv: Was that the best you could do?

Later,

-There is no spoon.


----------



## shivamuffin (May 13, 2003)

Spoon? I can do better.


----------



## shivamuffin (May 13, 2003)

Me...


----------



## Krishnath (May 13, 2003)

<LOL> There he goes with the attached images again  

Anyways, any suggestions for mental stats for our new pet dragon?


----------



## shivamuffin (May 13, 2003)

Is it cunning? Gluttonous? Do you envision it as a killing machine, or a noble beast?


----------



## Krishnath (May 13, 2003)

Actually, none of it's personality quirks have been decided yet.


----------



## Clay_More (May 19, 2003)

I was thinking a somewhat benevolent, but primitive beast. So, a little bit low Intelligence, but above average Wisdom.

And, thats my cents for today, im a professional writer and can hardly be expected to have have time to talk to the peons


----------



## Krishnath (May 19, 2003)

<In an omnious voice>SO BE IT. <end omnious voic>

Peons? PEONS! I would have you know, that I hardly consider myself a peon to anything. 

Alsright, slightly on the dumb side, but with high wis. What about Charisma?


----------



## Clay_More (May 19, 2003)

Slightly above average for a human, 13-14 or something.

Sorry, just had my daily stroke of megalomania. It happens every now and then, especially when confronted by follow-up questions.....


----------



## Krishnath (May 19, 2003)

No prob.

14 it is then.

Now for a new question (no it's not a follow up) regarding the dragon:

What immunity/ies should it have?


----------



## Clay_More (May 19, 2003)

Wouldn't it be easier determining its habitat first, since they have an active role in its immunities / resistances.

It was waterbreathing, but no single damage type is tied to water. Perhaps cold immunity if it is supposed to live in the depths of the sea or fire immunity if it's supposed to be living in hot jungle. Im uncertain though, it is tied to the environment...


----------



## Krishnath (May 19, 2003)

We have allready determined it's habitat, it's:

Warm plains and swamp (Llanos)

The Llanos being a large grasslands that is flooded (and thus becomes a marsh) for six months each year. 

But of course, you allready knew that 

Anyhoo, the dragons breathweapon is a line of sonic energy.

Also, it seems that electricity is tied to water in D&D as cold is tied to the air. Personally, I think it should be the other way round Cold to water and electricity to air.


----------



## Clay_More (May 22, 2003)

Hey dude, I was unable of getting into this friggin, marauding place. argh. 

Anyways, I just wanted to say that I think it should have Cold Immunity (due to its affinity with water) and Fire Resistance 10, due to its relationship with the hot plains. hmmm... that doesn't make sense, now does it... cold immunity and fire resistance... hmmmmm....

Anyways, I just sent over some documents for ya Mr. Nath


----------



## Krishnath (May 22, 2003)

Actually I think that it does make sense. 

Let's see, what's next, ah yes, spell casting power.

At what age category should the Inexecalan Wyrm start casting spells? (Starting as a first level sorcerer, and increasing in caster level by two for each age category.)

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (May 22, 2003)

Hmmm. I would say that he should have rather limited spellcasting powers. I would rather say, taking into account his limited intelligence and higher wisdom, that he might be a suitable Psionic? Psionic Dragon... huzzah!

Anyways... not sure

Gotten around to reading the stuff, have ya, have ya?

Notice I included some Ioun Stones


----------



## Krishnath (May 22, 2003)

Sorry, not yet, as I have not checked by e-mail for a couple of hours. Let's just say, I'm saving it for the weekend 

Psionic, I'd rather not, it's not a gem dragon, and most of the gem dragons flavor come from them being the only innatly psionic dragons. So sorcerer levels is the way to go.

But at what age category should it start?


----------



## Clay_More (May 22, 2003)

Argh, that means ill have to wait it seems..

Anyways, then it should start relatively early. Even though I would prefer Cleric levels myself, for some reason...


----------



## Krishnath (May 22, 2003)

To be honest, I am considering having it cast spells as a druid rather than as a sorcerer. What do you think? Sorcerer or Druid?


----------



## Clay_More (May 22, 2003)

Druid, go for Druid dude... go for it man... go .... just go for it


----------



## Krishnath (May 24, 2003)

Druid it is then, which goes well with it's high wis.

Now at what age category should it start recieving spells?


----------



## Clay_More (May 25, 2003)

How about 4 th., that would be my bid....

Hey, did you finally get the documents in the right format and everything? Whatya think?


----------



## Krishnath (May 25, 2003)

To be totaly honest, I have not had the time to read them yet, as we guests all weekend. Fortunatly I have nothing to do tomorrow, so I'll give them a look through then. 

Hmm...

Next Question: The dragons alignment?


----------



## Clay_More (May 25, 2003)

Chaotic-Neutral or True-Neutral. Somewhat uncaring and aloof, but normally nice to those both bigger and smaller than itself.

You better get it read boy, ya better, be expecting a full review by 12 AM. Tomorrow.


----------



## Krishnath (May 25, 2003)

CN it is then, without a care in the world, and instant gratification **NOW!**.

And you'll get the friggin review when I'm ready to give it. 

Next question: Number of spell-like abilities?


----------



## Clay_More (May 25, 2003)

Hmmmm... need like 3-4 

Some that have to do with water. Perhaps a Create Water spell at will at low level. Then, perhaps Cone of Cold and Wall of Ice at a later level.

I think you might end up liking some of the spells Im making myself, Im sending em over when theyre done. Got quite a few thats inspired by you and Mr. Muffin (when he goes on a Mirc rampage).-


----------



## Krishnath (May 25, 2003)

3 or 4? should we say 5 just for fun?

Send them over when they a finished.


----------



## Clay_More (May 26, 2003)

Hey again Mr. Nath. 5 sounds oky doky I presume, had a chance to glimpse at the stuff, have ya ?

Anyways, how about giving it non-combative spell-like abilities? Some that are more interesting, like... erm...... interesting... spells....


----------



## shivamuffin (May 26, 2003)

What about a cameleon like power?


----------



## Clay_More (May 27, 2003)

Hey, what about giving it some TRULY usefull powers...

The ability to cry while watching Romantic Comedies without looking un-masculine, thats a never-seen-before power....


----------



## Krishnath (May 27, 2003)

Clay: Yes I have seen the files, they where quite interresting, but I think the Iouns cost to little, I suggest you increase their cost by a factor of 1,5. On a lighter note, I really liked the beetle  not to mention that the grafts where excellent. 

Shiv: Chameleon Power? hmm... why not? 

Any other (serious suggestions?) 

Edit: Forgot the color closer.


----------



## Clay_More (May 27, 2003)

Cool note on the Iouns. Do you think that even the ones that grant a bonus to saves vs. Poison & Disease are too low in cost? I was taking into consideration their limited appliance when evaluating the cost. 

The beetle was originally intended as a "joke" when I first thought of it, but after some thought, I thought it might work though. Could be dropped from the sky too, Bag of Holding + Flying Carpet 

Find any mechanics errors? Misdemeanors? 


On another Lighter Note, I think Chameleon power sounds cool. What about giving it the ability to alter its own size at later ages? And how about giving it the ability to use a powerful Entangle?


----------



## shivamuffin (May 27, 2003)

The cameleon power could give it cover while flying...Making the creature difficult to spot, since it will blend with the sky. this ability could improve its chances of surprise, from the air! Mmmm ariel death machine.....

A prehensile tail would e interesting and unique amongst dragonkind too. It would allow for an extra grab or improved grab attack.


----------



## Clay_More (May 27, 2003)

Since its South American, how about an Anaconda face on its tail? Kind of part-Chimeric creature, very Southern American


----------



## shivamuffin (May 27, 2003)

That would be interesting...and disturbing.


----------



## Krishnath (May 27, 2003)

Now we're cooking.

Chameleon power is a go.
Prehensive Tail is a go.
Entangle is a go.

hmm... I'm not so sure on the anaconda face, a dragon with a face at each end is nothing new, the Maztican Rain Dragon for example was desribed as a big snake with the head of a jaguar at the tail end. Each of it's two heads also had it's own breahweapon....

Any other ideas for the dragon?

-

Clay: All the iouns are undercosted, even the limited ones. For example, immunity to a spell is still an immunity. As for the save bonuses, calculate them as if they where items that take up a space, then double the price.  As for mechanics, not that I was aware of.


----------



## shivamuffin (May 27, 2003)

Nah, I'm done. So are you going to get a pic for this beast?


----------



## Krishnath (May 27, 2003)

Only if you can find someone to draw it for free. 

No ideas for spell-like abilities, other than entangle?


----------



## shivamuffin (May 27, 2003)

Let me see what you have so far for the critter.


----------



## Krishnath (May 27, 2003)

Not much...

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Subtype: Water
Immunities: Cold
Resistances: Fire 30
Breathweapon: Line of Sonic Energy
Climate/Terrain: Llanos (Plains/Marsh)

Cast spells as a druid. 
Has water breathing.

And the stuff a little higher up in this thread: Entangle, prehensile tail, and chameleon power.

And that is just about it.


----------



## shivamuffin (May 27, 2003)

I still like the idea of hot, steamy sand for a breath weapon.

Suggested spell like abilities:

Clairvoyance ( To better peek through the jungle canopy )
Clairaudience ( To hear over the rushing sound of wind while flying )
Haste once per day
Pass without a trace


----------



## Krishnath (May 27, 2003)

Don't worry to much about the breathweapon, as the dragon starts to get finished, I might change it 

Clairaudience/Clairvoyance - 3/day sound good?
Haste - 1/day
Pass without Trace - At will?

Anything else, something it can use offensively would be nice... Preferbly something that deals damage.

Oh, and on a side note, the habitat is warm plains/marsh (Llanos) not warm forest/marsh (jungle)

Later,


----------



## shivamuffin (May 28, 2003)

> Clairaudience/Clairvoyance - 3/day sound good?
> Haste - 1/day
> Pass without Trace - At will?
> 
> ...




Clairaudience/Clairvoyance : perfect, although If it's open marsh and plains, it may not be that useful now. 

Haste is perfect

pass Without a trace is perfect too


Perhaps it could have spines that excrete the creatures more toxic waste products, thus making the spines coated with a mild poison...The tail could excrete the poison instead, making that prehensile, grabbing tail, all that more deadly!


----------



## Clay_More (May 28, 2003)

Yeah, that sounds kewl enough Mr. Muffin. Should be Contact poison, not Injury Poison. What about this...

Type: Contact
DC: 10 + Age Category
Damage: 1d3 Str.

Draining strength would be especially nasty when Grappling someone. And it could fight on even after having grappled someone, since it would be holding them by its tail.


----------



## shivamuffin (May 28, 2003)

Strength loss should increase with the age category of the beast...Perhaps 1d3 could be the base...Unless you intend to have the 1d3 loss occur every round! That would be delicious!


----------



## Clay_More (May 28, 2003)

It could be either way. I think it should be best with a small age increase to damage (+1 / 2 age categories).


----------



## Krishnath (May 28, 2003)

The poison idea sounds interresting, I like it.

It will be something like this:

*Poison (Ex):* Contact, Fort Save (DC: 10 + Half dragons HD + dragons con mod) negates, Initial and secondary damage 1d3 str.

This way the poisons power scales with the dragons age.

-

But, we still need one more spell, preferebly something it can use in combat.


----------



## shivamuffin (May 28, 2003)

That sounds about right.


----------



## Krishnath (May 28, 2003)

Now that *that* I settled, any ideas for a spell-like ability that is useable in combat?

Btw, nice drow


----------



## Clay_More (May 28, 2003)

YEAH! Cone of Nutswett!

Erm... or....    Flesh to Stone, that would be my suggestion, has a Mayan feel to it as well...


----------



## Krishnath (May 28, 2003)

_Flesh to Stone_ sounds good, but how often?


----------



## Clay_More (May 28, 2003)

It does, doesn't it. Anyways, how about merely once per day, its pretty powerful. Or should it be thrice per day, if we want to take into consideration that the opponents might have a Stone to Flesh spell memorised.


----------



## Krishnath (May 28, 2003)

Trice is probably better. 

Almost finished now, just a few small details... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## shivamuffin (May 28, 2003)

Very cool


----------



## Krishnath (May 28, 2003)

I certainly hope so.


----------



## Clay_More (May 28, 2003)

> Very cool






  What would you expect when bringing together three of the most brilliant monster-creators of the Known World?


----------



## shivamuffin (May 28, 2003)

I wish my " genius " would lead to a comfortable and well to do life somewhere civilized like Europa...I'm thinking England...Ah England in April...What the  am I doing HERE! ( Weeeeeps ).


----------



## Krishnath (May 29, 2003)

England? Why the f**k do you want to go there, now scotland, now there's a place that's nice. Having a nice little cottage on the highlands overlooking a loch and with a T1 cable, now that would be something  Not to mention having nice scottish lass...


----------



## shivamuffin (May 29, 2003)

I always forget that the two are seperate...I would probaly get socked in the head over there if i even suggested that they're both essentially the same country!

Scottish Lass....Mmmmm


----------



## Krishnath (May 30, 2003)

<LOL>

By the way, nice pic, where did you find it?


----------



## shivamuffin (May 30, 2003)

Found it on the web somewhere...Can't remember where though...I pick up pics from all over the place!


----------



## Krishnath (May 31, 2003)

'Kay, just wonderin'.

Anyways, back to 'the dragon'. It's current breathweapon is a line of sonic energy. But that doesn't really fit with it's immunities and resistances. Any suggestions for a new breathweapon?


----------



## shivamuffin (Jun 1, 2003)

Well, now that I'm thouroghly tanked and about ready to get a divorce, let me examine this....BTW, I want to move to Europe, as much as the Europeans annoy me sometimes politically, I feel a kinship with you people. So civilized and the embodiment of what civilization should be ( Sweden rules BTW ). I would sell what's left of my soul to be one of you, and rejoin my ancestors in my genetic homeland. When I was in England, I felt that I was at home, or atleast near it. My ancestors came from the Normandy area and lower England. My Earliest ancestor was a mercenary that fought for the pope. He was from Paris, so the familty name adopted the name when he bred with Italians. The family eventually merged with Allaire after it moved to Canada in 1630. Two brothers, Jean and Charles Allaire arrived as the first non military immigrants to the new world. Charles changed his name to Dallaire to distinguish his line from his brother, and here I am, centuries later. A Halloway,decendant of a French Canadian orphan, adopted by a Englishman...Eventually to be conceived by the union with the decendant of an Allaire/Dallaire! I'm drunk, so bear with me.


Dragons Breathweapon. Pure genius from a guy with a highschool diploma and a hot wife...That hates his guts and wants to dance for arabs even if he is miserable.


Steam, insects, poison gas, or sand???

Poison gas. We established that the creature excretes a toxin sweat, so it's only natural that his BW is the same. I think it should be disease related. Claymore has a good grasp of disease, so I would consult with him...But my suggestion is disease, and it IS different and unique. Scare the haell out of you're PCs with a diseased BW!


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 1, 2003)

Disease is not different and unique, Linnorms do it all the time  Poison on the other hand is a possibility, as I am toying with the idea of making it immune to poison...  what do you think?

Btw, I'm not a swede, I just live in sweden, I'm a dane, like our good friend Clay More. 

hope things work out with your signifigant other.


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 1, 2003)

Hey, I actually and coincidentally wrote up some new diseases right after I sent the material to you guys. Should be some interesting ideas for alternative breath weapons 

Since its essentially a dragon that is used to living in humid conditions, it could cause a disease that not only drains Con, but also causes the target to be constantly Fatigued (think heatstroke). A kind of Breathweapon that causes a little real, fire damage, but causes an effect of lingering heat. Just an idea, anyways...

Yeah Mr. Muffin, me and Mr. Nath share national origins .


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 1, 2003)

I am not giving it a disease breathweapon. Poison on the other hand is a possibility...


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 1, 2003)

Both a poisonous tail and a poisonous breath....    hmmmm....

Hey, we could also add "Poison" as one of its spell-like abilities, that would create a "theme" for the dragon in a way


----------



## shivamuffin (Jun 1, 2003)

Denmarkrocks too, man was I wasted....woooooh! ouch me head...the house is trashed...

I would think that a paralyzation poison would be kinda cool, in the form of a cloud of bluish gas.


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 1, 2003)

Could make a "Danish Poison", it would cause the target to gain an unnatural thirst for beer and a tendency to wear helmet with horns.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 2, 2003)

<LOL!>

Poison as a spell-like ability? why not. 

As for the breathweapon.... hmm... primary paralysis, secondary 1d4 wis? or perhaps Dex is better?


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 2, 2003)

I could could see the damage being Wisdom, I could see it 

Still anxious to hear about Shivamuffins night with his Wife, he got disconnected rather fast yesterday when she got home


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 2, 2003)

I just hope she didn't rip his lungs out, and that they made up.


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 2, 2003)

Well, cant help but to fear for his health. You know the saying of a "woman scorned"


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 2, 2003)

What did he do to deserve that treatment? Please enlighten me.


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 2, 2003)

Ah well, dont want to divulge anything online, can always let the dear Mr. Muffin comment on that when someone Ressurects him 

Otherwise, there's always "Speak with the Dead".


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 2, 2003)

Of course, wouldn't want to upset the poor man.

Oh, well, anything else we need to discuss?


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 2, 2003)

Well, yeah. I am doing a little work on an item, might need some assistance on it with one of its abilities. What kind of text formats is it that you can accept? DOC right?


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 2, 2003)

Doc or plain Txt, yahoo won't let me download rtf files. 

But other than that, Yahoo rocks. , but fastmail is better.

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 2, 2003)

Bleh, Im a Hotmail buff 

Anyways, I sent it. Its the abilities for Disc 7 I need some more. As you can see, they need to be related. I already know what powers Disc 8 and Disc 9 will have


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 2, 2003)

I'll look it through. But it'll take a couple of days before I tell you what I think. 

Btw, you do know that Microsoft reads your e-mail right? Or at least they have the right to read your e-mail if they feel like it.


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 2, 2003)

Well, I dont care, since I send little personal information through my mails anyway 

Well Mr. Nath, its just a tiny-winy item. The seventh Disc needs some powers that are like the Spell-like powers of monsters etc. So I figured, you might have some ideas  

Just like the only one I made, that has Jump / Spider Climb / Levitation as three powers, you can see how it all relates together


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 2, 2003)

Well, here is a few ideas:

a) _Shield_/_Mage Armor_/_Protection from Arrows_ 

b) _Detect Magic_/_Read Magic_/_Identify_

c) _Burning Hands_/_Pyrotechnics_/some other fire spell

d) _Unseen Servant_/_Mount_/_Summon Monster I_

e) _Obscuring Mist_/_Fog Cloud_/_Stinking Cloud_.

Are these good, or did you wan't something more specific?


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 2, 2003)

> b) Detect Magic/Read Magic/Identify




I think ill go with this one. Note that the abilities increase as the Setting increases. Example 

Setting 0 of Disc 6
Wearer gains the following bonus feats, depending upon the Setting of Disc 1.
0: No bonus feats
1-3: Armor Proficiency (light)
4-6: Armor Proficiency (light, medium)7-10: Armor Proficiency (light, medium and heavy)

Setting 10 of Disc 6	
Wearer gains the following bonus feats, depending upon the Setting of Disc 10.
0: No bonus feats
1-3: Mounted Combat and Mounted Archery
4-6: Mounted Combat, Mounted Archery, Trample and Ride-By Attack
7-10: Mounted Combat, Mounted Archery, Trample, Ride-By Attack and Spirited Charge.

Just to show, the Setting 10 is far more powerful. 


Setting 10 on the Spell-like abilities is Limited Wish / Symbol / Wish (only once a week though)


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 2, 2003)

Make sure that the user still has to pay the experience cost for those spells, othervise they _*WILL*_ be abused.

Other ideas:

a) _Comprehend Languages_/_Tongues_/_Rary's Telepathic Bond_

b) _Expedious Retreat_/_Haste_/_Dimension Door_

c) _Charm Person_/_Suggestion_/_Charm Monster_

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 2, 2003)

Well, here's whats done so far on it


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 2, 2003)

Cool, but I still think that the user should be forced to pay the exp costs for the spell-like abilities anyways, just to stifle abuse. (othervise I'll just wish for 10K gold once per week... )


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 2, 2003)

Yap, thats a good idea. Right on Mr. Nath

So, what about the few last spots on Disc 7?


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 2, 2003)

Oh I don't know. Something with touch spells perhaps...

_Chill Touch_/_Ghoul Touch_/_Vampiric Touch_.

Am I evil or what


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 2, 2003)

Now were getting there. That one will be Setting 6 ability... 7 perhaps...


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 2, 2003)

Last one, guess what the theme is, it's not hard:

a) _Wind Wall_/_Wall of Stone_/_Wall of Force_

-or-

b) _Prismatic Spray_/_Prismatic Wall_/_Prismatic Sphere_.

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 2, 2003)

a) Wind Wall/Wall of Stone/Wall of Force

That one is officially confiscated, good, basic idea. I want them to be so different, so you must choose a specific setting if you want a specific power (instead of merely having various damaging powers like Fireball and Lightning Bolt etc)


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 3, 2003)

I see... 

So _Light_/_Daylight_/_Sunburst_ would be O.K?


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 3, 2003)

Yeah, that would be excellent. I think I should have finished up on the Bracelet now, ill send over the document once I get Disc 8, 9 and 10 finished 

This is going to be a mind-busting item (I wonder if the players will ever be able of figuring out the mechanics of it just by trial and error).


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 3, 2003)

Okay, Disc 7 completed and updated Document here.


----------



## shivamuffin (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm fine. We're considering divorce ( In which case I will disappear, having no interest in staying where I am ), but in the meantime it's business as usual. Marriage is also a business contract and that part is more difficult to break. We'll most likely just end up being roommates that act like husband and wife for social functions and family events. 

What is this item you all are working on? I'm in the mood to draw.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 3, 2003)

Shiv: That's harsh man. On what grounds, if you don't mind me asking? Also, Clay is making a 'clockwork braclet', and from what I have seen of it, it's really innovative and damn near epic in it's power. It rocks to put it lightly. Infact it rocks so much that one of my NPC's are getting one when it's finished. 

Clay: Coolness.


----------



## shivamuffin (Jun 3, 2003)

Yeah, women will be the end of me...My kryptonite. Her selfish pursuits brought this on, and years of having to compete with the various selfish pursuits.

I downloaded Clay's bracelet...I may be able to do this, but it hurts my head, it's so complex...


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 4, 2003)

Well, that's career women for you. As long as it wasn't something you did, she can't really claim anything in divorce court. But let's hope it doesn't have to come to that no?

Anyways, I'll be posting a new template shortly,  actually it's an old template, but I haven't posted it before.


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 4, 2003)

The Son of Sengir Template?

Btw Shiv, you know the best way of getting back on women who hurt you is by posting nude pictures of them over the net


----------



## shivamuffin (Jun 4, 2003)

Ha ha. I just wan't to move on and concentrate on other . Bitches aren't worth all the hassle. She's replaceable.


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 4, 2003)

Stupid Double Post


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 4, 2003)

Darn, I thought it was such a good, mutually benificial idea I had come up with  
I was hoping to see myself some belly-dancing nookie...

Find yourself a nice Danish Girl instead


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 4, 2003)

...or he could import one from asia or russia. They seem to have enough of them anyways. 

Clay: No, the Magma Element template, then the ooze elemental template, and then I think I'll finally post the Child of Order...

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 11, 2003)

God darn, not a single reply to the thread after I was away for 5 days O_O. Saw youre templates btw, neat stuff. Better than the ELH stuff anyway 

Been having a time-out, seeking job and looking for a place to live. The hardships of life  

Hey, ill been planning on getting a RPG week together in the end of July on Bornholm, with some friends and such. A little bit of drinking and a little bit of gaming in a big house with a big garden, you know the drill  
Its only a 45 minute boatride from Ystad


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 12, 2003)

Perhaps, but there is also the small matter of me actually getting to Ystad. That's like driving from the top of Jylland to the german border.  I'll see what I can do, but I'm not promising anything.

And I'm still not entirely sure I trust my family with my fish collection after what happened the last time I was away, and then it was only for a weekend


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 12, 2003)

Fish Collection.... why on earth do you have a fish collection? Fish are supposed to be eaten, not anything else funky. 

"Hey, want to see my salsa-dip collection?"


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 12, 2003)

Actually I'm an aquarist, also known as an 'Aquarium Fantast', it's one of the three things that keeps me from snapping and going on an international killing spree...

In other words, It holds my mental illnesses on a tolerable level......

...

...

But then again, If I don't take any risks, life really wouldn't be worth living.


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 14, 2003)

> international killing spree...




 

Well.... erm ... I think its a good idea that you keep your Aquariums then... ehhh..

Hey, you ever do any Evocation spells? Just saw an open call for Evocation Magics, if you were interested


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 14, 2003)

And another thing, how about a new creature contest soon Mr. Nath? I had an idea, how about making it the Chinese Inspiration Contest of the New Millenia! Basically, the creature would need to have a Chinese flavour. I can always type up some Chinese flavour text, know alot about Chinese history


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 14, 2003)

> Well.... erm ... I think its a good idea that you keep your Aquariums then... ehhh..




Well, every supervillain needs a hobby 

As for evocation spells, of course, I have several, and I can easily do more. Where is this call?

And regarding a new 'contest', perhaps, but I wan't to let Knightfalls outsider challenge finish first, then maybe... But the next planned contest is for next march, but I might do one sooner.  Why don't 'you' do a contest? I would enter 
Also, if you do it, make it asian in general and not just chinese (I would enter either the Dhole or a dragon)...

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 14, 2003)

http://www.realmsofevil.net/cgi-bin/forums/YaBB.cgi?board=ambientd20;action=display;num=1054608687

That the Evocation Call link, it closes 14 th. July. Hey, we could do a "send to each other and read through and comment" thingy.

You nasty villain you, hope you arent too cruel to them evil henchment of yours (seen Austin Powers Gold Member?).

Anyways, can always do it later. Ill be looking at Knightfalls contest, if I have the time.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 14, 2003)

No I haven't seen goldmember, yet...  But don't worry I feed and excersise my henchpersons regularly... 

As for the send to each other and comment, sure. You first 

Another thread to check out is the Horrors of the Far Realms thread, it will literally blow your mind.


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 17, 2003)

Its a very cool movie indeed, very cool. And it gives you good pointers on how to treat henchmen 

I SENT THE SPELLS, COMMENT, COMMENT, COMMENT 

And I saw the monsters, nasty little critters. Been a while since I posted anything here


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 17, 2003)

I will comment on them when I have recieved and read them. Which won't be until tomorrow.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 18, 2003)

I've red them, I like them all, but there are a few that should not be evocations, and a few other comments:

The 'Avatar' spells should be transmutations.
The 'Eye' spells should be conjurations.
The 'Ray of Light' should be either a transmutation or abjuration spell, probably the former.
'Living Flame' should probably be a conjuration due to it's likeness with a summoned creature.
'Zealous Martyr' should be a transmutation.
'Snakefire' should be a conjuration.
'Sun orb' should be a transmutation.
'Sword of Morning's Might' should be a transmutation.

The 'Icemaiden' spells should be on the druid spell-list, but not the sor/wiz.
The 'Blazing sky' is way to powerful for a non-epic spell. But I still think it rocks 
'Volcanic Fury' Damage to high, should be 20d10 at most.

Later, and they all rock!


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Mr. Nath, ill comment on em as soon as I get on a comp that can actually download. Im quite a keen commenter, when it comes to spells 
Want comments on all of em? Wont be a problem for me...

http://www.realmsofevil.net/cgi-bin/forums/YaBB.cgi?board=womb;action=display;num=1052970579

http://www.realmsofevil.net/cgi-bin/forums/YaBB.cgi?board=womb;action=display;num=1049762080;start=0

Just a sample of how my skills are appreciated elsewhere 
Good spells on top of that, I especially like Xarian's spells. ChaosDragon has good ideas, but the descriptions are sometimes slightly odd, but I like them myself. Anyways, going to Roskilde Festival?


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 18, 2003)

No, I am not going to roskilde, probably never will, I just don't have the interrest in it. 

Nice links.

And feel free to comment on all the spells, I've tried hard to make them balanced.


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah, Im a well-respected commentor 

Anyways, I will once, as mentioned, I get the possibility to download the file (probably tomorrow some time). Eagerly awaiting a reply from you as well


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 18, 2003)

The reply is a little higher up in this thread. We posted at the same moment today, my reply is just before your first post of this session.


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 18, 2003)

The 'Avatar' spells should be transmutations.

Wel, I based them on several facts. For example, the Avatar of Fire is almost similar to a Fire Shield (which is Evocation). Even though it has more effects than 

The 'Eye' spells should be conjurations.

Well, the Burning Eye perhaps, but Assassins Eye and Blazing Eye are both simply controlled "fireballs". Still, it is true... see how hard it is creating Evocation spells that are the least bit alternative?

The 'Ray of Light' should be either a transmutation or abjuration spell, probably the former.

That might be true. I was basing the spell on the fact, that all Light related spells otherwise are Evocation spells, including Daylight and such. 

'Living Flame' should probably be a conjuration due to it's likeness with a summoned creature.

True, True. Again, based merely on the fact that It was Fire spell. Darn its hard making Evocations... cant make any kind of intelligent effects if you want to be true to the system...

'Zealous Martyr' should be a transmutation.

Ahhhh... hmmm.... it deals damage that the target can negate by performing special actions... dont know... hmmm..

'Snakefire' should be a conjuration.

That is very true... 

'Sun orb' should be a transmutation.

Based on the same reasoning used behind Ray of Light 

'Sword of Morning's Might' should be a transmutation.

Again, referring to Light spells, taking into account that Flame Blade was an Evocation O_O

The 'Icemaiden' spells should be on the druid spell-list, but not the sor/wiz.

How about Druid & Cleric both? Would that be fair?

The 'Blazing sky' is way to powerful for a non-epic spell. But I still think it rocks 

3000 XP cost? Thats... alot.... perhaps if it had a costly material component as well perhaps?

'Volcanic Fury' Damage to high, should be 20d10 at most.

Well, it has many hindrances... it takes as much as 10 rounds before it hits, there is a 1 round warning before it hits, it has an XP cost....   it would be a bad spell if the damage was low..

Later, and they all rock!

THANKS


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 18, 2003)

Just trying to defend my poor spells from the onslaught, anyways, did you ever finish that Ioun Stone document? Love the Fey Hound btw


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 18, 2003)

No, I didn't finish the Ioun document, I keep getting distracted (Working on a new Campaign setting with one of my friends at the moment...)

Anyways, regarding the spells, again:

Avatar spells: They change the properties of the caster by granting new abilities that can not be explained with a simple wall effect such as fire shield. They grant damage reduction among other things, thus Transmutations.

Eye Spells: As the caster can controll their flightpattern by concentrating instead of them simply being 'fire and forget' spells, as well as the additional abilities one can grant the more powerful variants, they should be conjurations.

'Ray of light' should be a transmutation spell on account of changing the properties of an area over a long time. Also, not all light spells are evocations. _Continual Flame_ for example is an illusion, as is _Faerie Fire_.

'Zealous Marty' should be a transmutation because it changes the properties of the target, much like a _Polymorph_ spell would. 

'Sun Orb' should be a transmutation because the spell changes the properties of a vessel (the orb) to cause it to radiate light such as that produced by a sun.

'Sword of Mornings Might' should be a transmutation for the same reasons as the Sun Orb, it changes the properties of an allready existing object.

Ice Maiden Spells: I mean't druid as a replacement for sor/wiz. Making it available to druids and clerics. 

'Blazing Sky', it's not the low cost, but rather the sheer power of the spell, as well as it's long duration and the area of effect. Although it will only deal 15d6 points of damage on a whole, the secondary effect makes it to powerfull for even a 9th level spell. 

Volcanic Fury: Well, since you put it that way, I thing I could conced up to 25d10, which still is very, very high, and a lot higher than a meteor swarm can do (24d6)

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 20, 2003)

Avatar spells: I could agree with you. If you have Masters of the Wild, look at the Avatar of Nature spell, grants a Attack/Damage bonus and a Haste effect and it is an Evocation spell.

Eye Spells: I agree. I think the Blazing Eye could be Evocation, but Assassins Eye and Burning Eye are more Conjuration than anything else. 

Ice Maiden: Ill probably make em Clr/Drd instead, fits em better.

Volcanic Fury: So, 25d10 and 50d10 for direct impact? After all, to hit with the direct Impact, the target has to have been paralysed or held for it to have a chance of hitting.

Edit: And get the Iouns done, I need them direly!


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 20, 2003)

Do as you wish, but I still say the _Volcanic Fury_ spell deals to much damage for a non-epic spell... (And the DMG agrees with me )

Now, feel free to comment on the ones I sent to you.

-

So, what do you need the Ioun list for?

Here it is, anyway:


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 20, 2003)

Thx, and as usual, Im on a comp that cannot download, no Iouns for me... grrrr


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, someone has downloaded them, twice! Hmm... Me thinks we might have us a couple of lurkers here...

*O.K. YOU TWO, COME FORWARD WITH YOUR HANDS WHERE I CAN SEE THEM, IDENTIFY YOURSELVES!*

Anyways, what do you need the Iouns for? And when will you comment on the spells I sent you?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 21, 2003)

Mwuhaaahaaaa!! The Epic Ioun Stones are mine!!


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 21, 2003)

wow... someone other than me, shiv and krish actually bothered to read through this thread..... Im amazed....   

Still on a undownloading comp, bugger. Dont know when I can exactly, hoped I could have done it yesterday. 

Ahem.... Mr. Raets.. just how much have you been eavesdropping?


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 21, 2003)

Clay: Bugger indeed.

Mr.Raets: For the future of your well being I must tell you this, any attempt to pass the iouns off as your own will cause you to be the target of a Greater Curse, your skin will fall from your flesh, your flesh will rot, and your bones will start to crumble. Your blood will clot, your bile will fester, and flies will lay their eggs in your eyes.

Now, nothing prevents you from using the iouns in your campaign, but they belong to _**ME!**_

-

Now, who was the second downloader?

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey, read through the spells and here's what I found so far.


Jaerrak's Burning Ray

Should be Evocation, in my opinion, since it doesn't create any temporary or permanent effect.

Spark

Too little damage, compared to Magic Missile (Think, that Magic Missile causes Force Damage, which is the best of the standard forms of damage).

Steal Strength

I would say it would be a 2 nd. level spell. And it might be valuable to mention what kind of bonus it grants and if it is stackable with itself (If you can get +2 to str/con/dex).

Tree Curse

Really cool spell, good description as well. Aren't Outsiders normally immune to Polymorph spells or am I mistaken?

Weakness

I am sorry, but where is the difference between Ray of Enfeeblement?


When I saw Heat Ray, I just wanted to make a warning. Dont do like Law (he makes 5 versions of the exactly same spell, all with similar function, yet each version with various forms of elemental damage). Thats what Energy Substitution is there for. 

http://www.realmsofevil.net/cgi-bin/forums/YaBB.cgi?board=womb;action=display;num=1048229007

See what I mean


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey, read the Iouns, they friggin rock. 

You should expand on that list (I see one of my Iouns was already on your list when I made it, the +4 Poison save Ioun. I think 8000 gp. is a very good idea, since I saw a feat that grants +4 to saves vs. Poison and one that gives +4 to saves vs. disease).

Even though my iouns are going in the book, feel free to add them if you like, at what ever pricing you see fit


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm glad you like the iouns, I have plans on expanding the list eventually, But I'm mainly waiting for 3.5 to come around first... 

Anyways on to the spells:

_Jaerrak's Burning Ray_: I went with conjuration due to most ray spells that deal damage are conjurations. Additionally so are _Melf's Acid Arrow_ and _Flame Arrow_. Additionally the way the spell is described lends to it being a conjuration. Besides, Evocation shouldn't have all the damage spells, that would just be unfair 

_Spark_: I went with 1d4 points of damage/2 levels due to the spell also causing a _Daze_ effect.

_Steal Strength_: Why second level, it is no more powerfull than Ray of Enfeeblement? Also the bonus is unnamed, and thus according to the rules presented in the DMG is stackable with itself. 

_Tree Curse_: Outsiders are only immune to polymorph if the creatures description says it is. 

_Weakness_: Well for one thing it lasts a whole lot longer  additionally it requires a touch attack, and thirdly it is on both the druid, cleric, sorcerer, and wizard spell-lists. 

_Heat Ray_: Was made before I had Tome and Blood, and besides, I have no intention of doing a _Ray of electricity_ or anything like that. I just needed a new fire cantrip. 

Thank you for your comments, please tell me what you think of the rest of the spells.


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 28, 2003)

Wow, I count a total of eight big-tooth smileys... might as well add one myself  

Jaerrak's Burning Ray: True, True, I didn't have my PhB for comparison, unfortunately. 

Spark: I actually missed the Daze effect, would you believe.

Steal Strength: Here, I will actually enforce my choice on level. Yes, it drains 3 ability points in total (which is actually what would be drained in average by Ray of Enfeeblement... well 3.5 is actually the average for that, so its not that much below RoE).
But, it adds 3 ability points to an ability score (for a short time, but still). No other 1 st. level spell gives any bonus to an ability score, in my recollection.

Tree Curse: Didn't have the MM either, I just seemed to remember that Outsiders couldn't be polymorphed... or was that wrong? I presume you didn't mention Shapechangers since you are upgrading to 3.5? And I still think its a very cool spell, Ill start casting Dispel Magic on every tree I come across now 

Weakness: Well, true. I just normally stay clear of making too similar spells, unless there is a real gap in spell level. Off course, im neurotically nervous of being called a rip-off, since I have to publish them 

Heat Ray: I made a few spells for own use that were slightly altered spells, especially for the lower levels. Now I prefer using Energy Substitution. Did you see Law's Spells?

Anyways, I couldn't really find anything on most of them. They follow the DMG guidelines for damage cap and so forth, and many of the evocations are pretty straight-forward.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 28, 2003)

Regarding _Steal Strength_: The thing is that it would suck as a second level spell, thust like WotC and _Magic Missile_, I stuffed it in level 1.

Abd yes, I did see Law/Las's multiple variations of the same spell. 

My personal favourite among the arcane spells is _Saryn's Inferno_...  Other favourites include the tool _Hover_ and the evil divination _Dark Pact_... But then again, I'm evil that way.


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 29, 2003)

Saryn's Inferno is very cool, I hope it gets in the book if you send it in 

Hover, at first, seems boring, but it actually has quite its uses, which is important too (just as Tenser's Disc is boring, but useful).

Im not sure if Dark Pact is a Divination spell though.... Could be Conjuration, could even be Evocation (Evocation has the spell Sending for example, that transmits messages). But its cool, I like open-ended spells that allow for a little trinkering.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 30, 2003)

*Let's see if it will let me post today...*

I'm glad you like it.

I made _Dark Pact_ a divination as it is a communication spell of sorts. 

Anyways: How you doing, and what you doing?


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey, they were really good. 

Im currently reading through two new, free pieces of material thats been put on the market 

One of them, I contributed to, the other I will be contributing to when next issue comes out.... and the two are.....

Stygian E-Zine Issue 4: Scale and Claw

Available at: www.Realmsofevil.net

And

Chronicles of Terror

Available at: http://www.thereprieve.org/~chroniclesofterror/COT.pdf


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 1, 2003)

The chronicles are out? Why wasn't I informed of this? I have material in it.


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 4, 2003)

hehehe, muahahaha

Anyways, its cool, been reading it alot. You should check out the Stygian as well though, the quality is a little higher than CoT (editing / layout wise, not saying anything about the work). And its free too (geez, how us poor people love free stuff).

So, you sent any of the spells for the open call?

I am going to edit the spells that you suggested, but the cross-school spells I will send (they can always reject them if they like).


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 5, 2003)

Naw, I've been to busy to send anything in. Currently I'm working on epic outsiders. I've made the first, a CR 30 celestial (The Seraphim Angel), that is some nasty to fight.
It's only got about 500 hp, but when it can kill a 30th level character in one round, it's a badass. I intend to post it later this month.

I think I'll do a Fiend next time, or perhaps a slaad...

I will also check out the E-zine. Might find something usefull in it... 

Anyways, which of my 28 entries in the Chronicles of Terror is your favourite?


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 8, 2003)

I couldn't tell, as I havent read any more since we last spoke. (The hindrance of not having one permanent comp that you can use).

You should check out the ezine, its really good as well. Ill be having an article on Sahuagin in it the next time it comes out 

Slaad? Arent there enough Slaad?  
Nah its kewl though, I havent used Slaadi myself (I have a bad habit of using primarily humans and other PHB races).


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 8, 2003)

Actually, I did a Yugoloth, but the next one I'm doing is infact a slaad...

Also, I will check out the ezine when I have the time. I've downloaded the first four of them... 

How's the book coming along?


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 12, 2003)

Oopps. been away a while 

Anyways, comming along still. Im pretty much done with chapters 1 & 2, I am planning on doing a major overhaul on the Vampire (for example, all gifts are going to be XP-cost like the abilities from Savage Species, even though I cannot use SS stuff directly due to copyrights etc.).

I like the Stygian E-zines, the latest one is very professional and has alot of good stuff in it. I like the diseases stuff (has most non-magical, real-world diseases in it).


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 13, 2003)

Well as long as it is coming along... 

Do you plan on posting the revised vampire template on the boards?

Also, I wasn't here yesterday due to playing _Icewind Dale_, again...  Icewind Dale is the so far best computer RPG I've ever played, the entire list:

1. Icewind Dale
2. Eye of the Beholder: The Legend of Darkmoon
3. Fallout 2
4. Lands of Lore
5. Final Fantasy V (Released as Final Fantasy 2 in the US.)

and that's about it, interresting note though that two top spots are occupied by games based on D&D...


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 13, 2003)

Yeah, I played the Eye of The Beholder Games alot, especially the Darkmoon one 

Still remember the troubles I had with figuring out what was supposed to go into those eight mouths up in the tower, the thing with the four horns was easy though. Neverwinter Nights is damm good too though (And they included Prestige Classes in the update). I would only prefer it if they included some better options for choosing your own feats etc. 

Fallout was good, never really like FF and I dont know what Lands of Lore is 

Just came home after a little date with a good-looking little Greenlandic beach-babe (yes, they do exist).


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 14, 2003)

Well, two thirds the way through the creation of Eob2: The Legend of Darkmoon, Westwood Studios had a falling out with TSR, who apparently wanted to rush the game, ending with the two companies parting ways (which is why the third (crimson) tower sucks compared to the rest of the game, and EOB3 sucks even more!). Thus when EOB3: Assault on Myth Drannor was released Westwood was ready with their own game: Lands of Lore. Lands of Lore is what EOB3 would have been if Westwood and TSR hadn't parted ways. It is one of the most beautiful 3D rpgs ever, and it only needs 4MB of ram to run  If you can find it, I suggest getting it, it's very good.

As for Final Fantasy, I only liked two of the games, the first (which 8bit-Theater is based upon), and the fifth (A 16bit game released as FF2 in the US), The rest are mediocre to poor at best, although FF6 has the most memorable villain ever: Kefka!

-

Greenlandic Beach Babes!?!?! I would never have known  How did it go?


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 15, 2003)

Argh, Lands of Lore needs 4 Mb of Ram to run? Crap, only got 3..

hehe

Anyways, You should try out Neverwinter Nights (Dunno if you already have), its excellent (but no way near Civilisation off course). Otherwise, its C&C Generals and Battlefield 1942 Desert Combat these days 

Date when very well, seeing her again tonight, might get lucky... muahahahahahaha....

Seems like our dear Muffin is back again for a while, just got a message from him on Realms Of Evil (even though he still has a few things to sort out). Hope to see him here soon though 

And: Did you ever read them Stygs? 

And: Im gonna read that CoT more thoroughly tonight, havent had a chance yet


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 15, 2003)

Can't run NWN on my comp. Lack the HD space and the ram needed.  

Mr. muffin is back? Cool!

I never had the chance to read them, I had to dump them from the HD to free up space for Icewind Dale and several old episodes of Transformers  But I'll download them again when I have space for them. 

Oh, and Good luck with the Girl.


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 15, 2003)

Have my famous Bornholm charm to do me benefit 

What comp is it that youre using since you have such spacial problems? (Got 65 GB. on my comp).


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 15, 2003)

A four year old pentium II MMX, 300 Mhz, 64 MB ram, 7GB hard drive, that has never been upgraded other than adding a CD burner and a Network Card. It runs win98.

And trust me, if I had the cash, I'd exchange it for a new one, although I'd keep the burner, the network card, and the HD (got to much important stuff on there to just get rid of it.). Although the one I would buy would have at least a 100 GB Hard Drive.


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey, I never actually asked, but whats you job Mr. Nath?


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 15, 2003)

Job? what is that? Actually I am unemployed at the moment, but I'm taking some classes this autumn, so one could say that I am a student.


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey! Another unemployed hobo bum 

Excellent, we can discuss unemployed stuff then, like which places are the best to collect empty bottles, how to ride the train for free and other bum-stuff


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 15, 2003)

I said I was unemployed, not that I was a bum, I get money for doing nothing as long as I take a few classes now and again.


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 15, 2003)

ahhhhh.... a creepy kind of bum 

I actually thought you had an education, but thats maybe mme O_O

Never told you age, did you Mr. Nath?


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 15, 2003)

I do have an education, just not one I can use. 

As for my age, I have told, on several occassions. I am currently 25 (born 2 march 1978 in DK), but as all things, that is likely to change. 

I am also the worlds first and only optimistic pessimist. I know something bad will happen, but I still hope for the best


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 17, 2003)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> *I am also the worlds first and only optimistic pessimist. I know something bad will happen, but I still hope for the best  *




Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 18, 2003)

Well in that case you are the worlds second optimistic pessimist, it's good not to be the only one.

On a side note, welcome to the lounge, may I take your wallet/soul? By the way, this is a secret, so don't tell anyone


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 19, 2003)

Creepy fellah that Raets....   I dont thrust them sneaky types, never did  

Anyways, been offline for a week now, typical as always 

I sent in the Evocation spells, just hoping that they will take as many as possible. Bumped the damage for that Vulcanic Fury down a bit and altered a few other things. Didn't change any schools (even though I agree with you on some of the spells). Just gonna see how many they accept


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 20, 2003)

Very well, and Helloooo Clay_More! 

How did it go with the greenlandic beach babe? good I hope... 

On a side note, I have an idea for a new spell. I call it _Gravity Well_, and I'll probably add the name of an NPC wizard to it also. The trouble is though that I have no idea what level I should add it to. It will deal quite a lot of damage to flying creatures within it's area of effect, but it won't affect non-fliers. Also, It will not work on planes that have no 'down' or ground. 

Also, I have finally gotten the 3.5 books. I got them friday, so they where sent from the shop Wednesday. They're good, and allready I have an idea for a new beholder-kin. I just don't know what to call it, yet... 

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 20, 2003)

Hey, doing fine with da babe, havent gotten lucky yet, but there's the distinctive smell of impending booty in the air. 

Anyways, cool idea with Gravity Well, makes me think of a sci-fi movie (none specific, has a sci-fi sound to it). 

Would it be an evocation?

Darn you for having 3.5, havent got the cash and I wont have them for a month at least. Its a tough life being a unemployed artist


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 20, 2003)

[Joking]Kill yourself then, I heard dead artist reap in the dough. [/Joking]

Seriously though, have you considered studying (again), I hear that corporate designers are in demand. 

Actually, I think _Gravity Well_ will be a Transmutation, but I haven't descided yet.

Any ideas for what I should call my new beholder-kin?

3.5 rocks! Seriously, dragons get damage reduction at four ages now, and have triple (yes, triple! That's x3) treasure now. The advancement rules for creatures have been clarified and improved (Did you know that a 14th level Frost Giant Sorcerer is only a CR 16! It's true!). The classes have been rebalanced, as has the templates, rebalanced and improved. In fact the only classes that haven't been changed are wizard and fighter. It's friggin' great!


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 20, 2003)

Hmmm.... ill pull a Kurt Cobain, that should make me rich 

And yes, Im gonna study after the summer vacation (English). Improve them D&D writing skills to perfection 

You want all spells to be Transmutation, dont ya? I think there's so enormously many Transmutation as is, its the biggest school (mainly, cuz its the "if you're not sure, make it Transmutation" school).

Now I hate you for having 3.5, I would really really love having them. Hey, couldn't I burrow yours for a couple of days? Ill send em back  

What did they do to the classes exactly?


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 21, 2003)

Doing a Kurt Cobain only works if you are in a famous rock band allready. 

English, huh, I might get that also, if a couple of people drop from the English C course, I'm in...  That should be the easiest passing grade I'll ever get...

And, no, you can't borrow my books, I need them myself. I've made two new fey since I got them, and I'm currently revising the Iouns (and I'll add some new ones as well... )

The changes to the classes? Well, there a quite a lot, here is a basic rundown:

Barbarian - More evasion abilities, increased movement, greater rage (+6 str and con among other things), mighty rage (+8 str and con among other things), tireless rage (no longer exausted), and an increased bonus to will saves when raging.

Bard - More skills and skillpoints, More spells (although they do lose some), new bardic music,

Cleric - Changes to the spells, new spells, loses some spells.

Druid - Spontaneous casting of _Summon Natures Ally_ spells!!!!!!! Changes to Animal Companions (now work similar to familiars and a paladins mount, but can change it at a whim.), Changes to Wild Shape (Can now become a plant creature at 12th level.)

Fighter - No real change.

Monk - Change to speed bonus, change to slow fall (a 20th level monk can fall any distance without damage!), changes to unarmed attacks (considered magic from 4th level, lawful from 10th, and Adamantine from 16th, STACKS!), Changes to damage, More special abilities, Bonus Feats!

Paladin - No real change, abilities are spaced out better, New spells.

Ranger - Reduction in HD to d8, More abilities, can hide in plain sight from LVL 17!, Bonus feats (you choose to either specialize in ranged or close combat, and get bonus feats accordingly to your choice, once the choice is made, you cannot change it), New spells, change to animal companion as with druid, other bonuses.

Rogue - No real change.

Sorcerer - No big changes other than to the spells, can exhange a learned spell for a new one every even level from fourth as long as the spell you exchange is at least 2 levels lower than your highest castable level (A 4th level sorcerer can exchange a 0 level spell, an 8th level sorcerer can exchange any spell of 2nd level or lower).

Wizard - New spells, loses some spells, changes to school specialization (When you specialize in a school other than divination, you choose any two schools other than divination as banned, if you choose to specialize in divination, you only need to loose one other school.), Cheaper to scribe spells.

That's about it. 

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey, remember that you can add the Iouns in my magical items document to your list too if you need 

We should do an Ioun Workshop some time in the House Rules. And we still need to finish Sahak at some point, now that I think of it. I might have time in one of the next days to do the items of his 

Sounds like some way cool changes to the classes. Especially I would like to see the new Ranger and Bard, the two most under-used classes in D&D.

I hate you for having more cash than me 

Anyways, Im on Bornholm now, gonna be here for the next 3 weeks. I might not be able of getting online that often, but Ill be able of writing a whole lot more (more peace and stuff). 

Cya later Mr. Nath


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll see if I can find your Iouns so I can rework them to 3.5 and add them.

The changes to the classes are cool. They also did a few changes to the races, most notably they changed the favored class of gnomes (They now favor the bard class!).

Me, a lot of cash, I only have a few hundred Kr. that's not much. 

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 25, 2003)

Otherwise, just gimme a caller and Ill send em over Mr. Nath.

Gtg again though


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 25, 2003)

Couldn't find them, I think I might accidentally have deleted them the last time I cleaned the HD. Please send them again. In other news, I have finally 'converted' another dragon from 2nd to 3E, or more exactly, to 3.5  The orange dragon! I intend to post it next week some time.

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 25, 2003)

Orange Dragon... is there going to be an Apple Dragon or a Kiwi Dragon as well?

Anyways, ill send em over when I get the chance. Got the modified Flesh & Steel chapter as well, added a few other things (amongst those, 4 new constructs, 3 of which are pilotable). Even made a Construct Pilot PrC 

Added a few things to the diseases chapter and added some feats as well.


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 26, 2003)

LOL! No orange as the color between yellow and red. 

Will you make the book completely 3.5 compatible?

Also, I will be looking forward to the iouns.


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 26, 2003)

ahhh.... that kind of orange 

Trying to send the document if this friggin netcafe will let me use a floppy drive


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 27, 2003)

Sounds like a though problem, any news on when you will get a permanent connection? And how does it go with the Beach Babe?


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 28, 2003)

Okay, its sent now. You can open .doc right? Or was it .rtf you couldn't? Anyways, I think I sent it in .rtf, cuz it's over 1.2 MB in .doc and thats too large for my hotmail to send. 

I actually completed around 5 more pages after I loaded it unto a disc, I was having a writing-frenzy. 

I will try to find the doc with the Iouns for ya too when I get around to it (its the revised Flesh & Steel chapter I sent over, but there's like 4 new constructs in that chapter for ya).

I actually have a question, I was thinking of including some rules for advancing golems which would include guidelines for advancing the gp / XP cost, any ideas how to do that?

And the beach babe's in Copenhagen and Im on Bornholm, but we are starting on the same university, both on English so.... 

I just got news yesterday that I got into the university, so Im still giddy from drinking too much champaign  My little sister got in as well, so we are a happy family these days (its annoying, she's 3½ years younger than me and we are at the same educational level).


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 28, 2003)

Tell me about it, my kid sister is four years younger than me, but she is on a higher education level (she is becoming a teacher of all things!). Btw, She is currently vacationing in Copenhagen as well. 

Glad to hear you got in, good luck (you'll need it!)

As for the file, see, the trouble is that I have problems with viewing rtf files... have you considered zipping the file to make it smaller, or using Rar, to send it in two parts?

Anyways, check out the orange dragon conversion.


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 29, 2003)

Vacationing in Copenhagen eh? Well, and Im on Bornholm of all places, should have been my honor to show her the ropes of the capitol 

Hmmm.... my kid sister is 3½ years younger than me, yours is 4 years younger than you and they are both more studious than us.... Im afraid of saying this.... but it seems the females are taking over..

Anyways, ill skimpy my way over to the Orange Dragon (Orange as the color, not the fruit).. 

Its odd that you cant open .rtf, its the most common of all text formats dude (almost). Havent seen a text program yet that couldn't open .rtf.... which is why professional companies prefer text in .rtf format even....


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 29, 2003)

She may be more studious than me, but I have the higher IQ score... 

Regarding Rtf files, well, my computer is 4+ years old, and quirky as hell. Sometimes when I try to shut it down, it hangs (blue screen of death ) halfway through the shutdown procedure. Other times, it just hangs, no blue screen of death, no nothing. Only thing to do, is to administer a manual shutdown...

If I had the cash, I would by a new computer, but until then, one should be happy with what one got.

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 30, 2003)

> She may be more studious than me, but I have the higher IQ score...




Same here 

My current computer doesn't wanna start either (and its 5 years old). It makes a terrible, scrankling noise when it starts, the amount of Harddisc space varies accordingly to what time of day it is, the mouse has occasional memory-lapses and the keyboard thinks its Napoleon Bonaparte. 

And yes... if I had the cash I would buy another one as well 
I have a bad habit of using them cash for other more interesting things (like going on dates with greenlandic beach babes). Got to third base btw. 

anyways, gotta skip of, ill see if I get the opportunity to send you the file in .doc format.


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, at least my mouse and keyboard are only about 7 or 8 month's old...

Third base, eh? Congratulations 

I'll be anticipating the file.


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 30, 2003)

Its only tomorrow that I can get em for ya 

But ill send em asap then. 

What a great amount of things in common, we both have smaller sisters with inferior mental capacities, but a more studious personality that allows them to overcome their disadvantages. Dang, hard to know if youre supposed to love them or hate them for it 

Did you have any ideas for rules regarding the advancing of golems and their cost?


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 31, 2003)

Oh, I could never hate my kid sister. She can be annoying at times though.

Regarding the advancement of golems, from the revised MM:



> _Note:_ The market price of an advanced golem is increased by 5.000 gp for each additional Hit Die, and increased by an additional 50.000 gp if the golems size increases. The XP cost for creating an advanced golem is equal to 1/25 the advanced golems market price minus the cost of the special materials required.




Later, and still waiting for the file


----------



## Clay_More (Jul 31, 2003)

Okay, I sent chapter 1 & 6 as .doc now. That should do the trick, dontya think 

My plans so far, regarding the chapters

Chapter 1: Flesh & Steel

Extended information on Diseases (you have seen this)
Information on constructing Grafts and examples thereof (I am thinking of completely skipping the Lifeseed Grafts to conserve space).
Prestige Classes made for technology-heavy evil guys (Vile Chemist and Mechanist are mostly evil, whereas the Construct Pilot will be more neutral. The Construct Pilot isn't complete yet, its only just begun when I sent the document).
Non-magical technological items, such as railroads and trains will be described. I am researching this subject, so it's not really included in the stuff I sent ya.
New Monsters include the two you have seen, the Cannonball Beetle and the Garath Galut. Otherwise, have some various Garathian constructs made for war. All of which can be directly piloted by a Construct Pilot 

Chapter 2: Abyssal Dead

So far, I have only got this.
A new sub-species of devils called the Hragutheq, they are barred from entering the Prime Material Plane in their own form, but some spellcasters can summon them and enable them to take residence in dead bodies. There are 4 different types of Hragutheq, the Tabreduth that are the ground warriors of the Hragutheq, clever combatants with good cooperation skills and magical abilities. Atar Mater are Hragutheq with exceptional skills in sorcery and they are especially good at negating magical abilities in their enemies. The Zuthimin are necromantically inclined Hragutheq, sages that are responsible for teaching human Necromancers the secrets of summoning the Hrugatheq to the Prime Material Plane. The last, the Muhkaveq, are the leaders of the Hrugatheq.
All Hragutheq have two stat blocks. One for their Devil form and one for their Undead form. On the Prime Material Plane, they are only encountered in their Undead form. 
The Hragutheq are led by two devil lords, Lord Maldragar and Lord Ravici. The two PrC's associated with the Hragutheq are servants of the above-mentioned lords.

Servant of Maldragar are primarily evil clerics and necromancers who are taught to summon the Hragutheq and bind them in corpses. The Hragutheq have some things they want in return. The biggest hindrance of the class is the Soul Bond, that is a deal struck with Maldragar that the necromancer's body will belong to the devil once the necromancer dies (thus making ressurection impossible. Only Reincarnation can bring back the necromancer). The necromancer must also serve Maldragar in life. If the necromancer gains level 10 in the PrC before dying, he will not become a Hragutheq. Instead, he will be allowed to keep his old body, becomming a Hragutheq Lich (a kind of half devil/half undead lich). 
The other PrC, the Servant of Ravici, is a combat based PrC, where the fighter gains unholy powers granted by Lord Ravici. Ravici himself is a pure madman and the PrC centres around powers of the Mad. 
KitsuneKabooms Void-Claimed template is also going into this chapter. 

Chapter 3: Elemental something something (need a good title)

About imbuing elemental essence into undead. Not alot so far. I plan on having four new elementals that are tainted with Entropy, a kind of evil-elemental type creature, one for each element  

Chapter 4: Necromancy

Alot of normal necromancy, including the Zombie Child and some generic PrC's, including the White Necromancer, Black Necromancer and the Anatomist. The chapter I have the least on so far.

Chapter 5: Necromantic Lairs

A kind of expansion chapter that has a great deal of building components, traps and monsters for constructing a necromancer's lair. Expands partly on SBG, but its not Open Game Content, so I dont work directly after it. Most traps, rooms and doors will have SBG standard sizes, so they can be easily incorperated. Will also have some ideas for constructing a themed-lair, such as a steam-graft-punk stronghold, lairs focused on an element etc. Alot of fluff compared to some of the other chapters.

Chapter 6: Necromantic Items (doh)

Chapter 7: Necromantic Spells (doh doh)

Chapter 8: Liches

Will include the Arch-Lich, Astral Lich and the Hragutheq Lich. Will also have Devon's Steel Lich (as a reference to chapter 1). I hope to make a druid-lich, the Hierophalich.


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 31, 2003)

Let's see... you know what I think of the first chapter, so I will skip directly to the second. But first a general note: Wouldn't it be most simple to collect all the prestige classes into one chapter and all the creatures into another?

Anyways, on to the chapters:

2, Sounds friggin' cool!
3, Interresting, I was contemplating something similar, where a special prestige class, summoned spirits to join with other creatures, granting those creatures new abilities for a short time. Never did anything about it though...
4, Try adding some fluff about necromancy and necromancers to this chapter. Stuff like personality types and showing that not all necromancers are persons hellbent on world domination. Two of my favourite types are the necromancer who is trying to find a way to bring a loved one back to life, and the female necromancer that has a rose garden 
5,6,7,8 Sounds good.

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Aug 1, 2003)

I am trying to expand a little on the necromancer concept. The White Necromancer, for example, is a good or neutral arcane spellcaster that focuses on healing etc. Could always add some character concepts (as its done in many of WoTC's books) for necromancers 

rose garden eh? Makes me think of Sahak for some reason 

The second chapter is chaping up pretty good so far. The Servant of Ravici also has the Soul Bond ability (the one that turns him into an undead servant of Ravici upon death). He doesn't become one of the Lawful-evil devils like the Servant of Maldragar, he becomes a sort of snarling beast of fury and madness in stead.

I decided against putting the PrC's and monsters into separate chapters, since they often fit into the context of the themed chapters. The Vile Chemist and the Mechanist, for example, needs the section about diseases, about grafts and about constructs and siege engines to work properly. Instead of having that in 3 different chapters, I compile it into one. Same goes for the Abyssal dead. The two Servant PrC's need the Hragutheq monster blocks, so its in one chapter instead of several.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, I always thought it is a good idea to re-use a good character hook 

As for the rest, speaking from a gamer/DM perspective it is good to have the creatures in one chapter, and the prestige classes in another, and so on. Mostly because it cuts down on flipping through the book to find what you are looking for.  That is just my humble opinion.

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, my own opinion would be that you would most probably use material that is found in the same chapter. The Garath Galut would be used with their Garathian war-machines and the mechanical Grafts and the various hi-tech PrCs. On the other hand, if you are a Servant of Maldragar, your undead minions will consist of Tabreduth and Akat Mater and the other variants, which will be found in the same chapter....

..... or am I just drunk?


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 1, 2003)

Uhm.... maybe? But then again, it is friday!  And NKL is going bye-bye for four whole days


----------



## Clay_More (Aug 1, 2003)

Who the hell is NKL.....?

Im at this flat with four other friends, 20+ bottles of booze and beers galore


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 1, 2003)

NKL, is the promised land my friend. The only place on the web where free speach is encouranged, and where people can discuss politics, religion, science, pop-culture, gaming, S-E-X, engineering, and just about anything without the whole place turning into a flamewar (there is a place for flamewars, also).

It is nutkinland. The promised land ruled by a squirrel. 

http://www.nutkinland.com

Go there armed with a sharp with and a good sense of humor, or you won't last a day.


----------



## Clay_More (Aug 5, 2003)

Ahhhh. I heard of that place.. 

I just posted my spirit stuff in the House Rules forum, to get some feedback on it before I continue, just hope people dont mind a 10 pages long document loaded unto the forum 

Its a block-rocking document, I might add


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 5, 2003)

Sounds interresting, tell me more! By the way, got an email from Mr. Satan himself 

In other news, NKL is back up (Yay!), and I even got my old avatar back (double Yay!), you would like NKL.


----------



## Clay_More (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah, he's alive alright 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59470

Thats the post I made on the subject of spirits. Feel free to give a glimpse, its been slow so far in the response section (I suspect it might be a little too long).


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 6, 2003)

If I had the time I'd read it tonight, but unfortunatly I have an early appointment tomorrow.

As for your sig. I refuse to hate squirrels, as I love NKL. 

I wonder if Mr. Satan will make an appearance around here anytime soon?


----------



## Clay_More (Aug 6, 2003)

Hope so, hard enough being alone in here with you old punster and that drive-by poster Raets.

Take you time, take your time, no hurries 

Its a big document, so I would expect people to take some time reading it.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 7, 2003)

Yawn. Got bored. Yawn.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 7, 2003)

Clay: Well, it will take a little more time before I have the time to read it, because I've just discovered this http://ackegard.com/gallery/albums.php site... 

Ferret: Bored? Of what?


----------



## Ferret (Aug 7, 2003)

Just bored


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 8, 2003)

Then I suggest that you either go rent a movie, play a computer game, or visit a friend. 

Btw, Welcome to the Lounge.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 8, 2003)

All the movies I'm interested in are only in the cinemas, all the game i have are either to involving or 2ed and my firends are holiday.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 9, 2003)

Then you could either visit your local library or join NKL.


----------



## Clay_More (Aug 9, 2003)

Hey Mr. Nath, them galleries are fine lookin' indeed. I wouldn't mind if you would give a comment or two, the thread is progressing rather slowly (I think 10 closely typed pages is too much for most people to read). 

I have roughly 140 pages finished by now, including 18 pages of spells and 20 pages of items. Looking at publishing in 1½-2 months or something 

Ferret, do what I do, go outside and enjoy the weather (even better, go to the beach and enjoy the weather, look at some boobs etc).


----------



## Ferret (Aug 9, 2003)

I've been doing that


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 10, 2003)

Clay: I'll do that, and I think ferret should do it too.


----------



## Clay_More (Aug 10, 2003)

Some pretty darn nice boobs on Bornholm, every variety known to man. Its topless island galore dude.

Gotten around to them spirits yet Mr. Nath

(Ferret, if youre that bored, take a look at moi excellent spirit document... its gggrrreeeaaat!)


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 11, 2003)

Nope, sorry, it's to hot for me to think straight at the moment. (which is also why I haven't posted any slivers in two weeks...)


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 13, 2003)

Ah, yes, Ackegard....


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 14, 2003)

If you think Ackegard is cool, you should visit NKL for even more fun and games (and the occassional Flame War in BFD).


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 17, 2003)

I don't think I have the Endurance for Nutkinland......


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 18, 2003)

Well, if you just stay out of BFD, you should be safe, empasis on _should_.


----------



## Clay_More (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey again Mr. Nath, sorry for the delay. Been getting some serious work done at the University, its a hard life I have begun here 

There's amazing amounts of drunk & disorderly behaviour occouring here, I just counted together a total number of 6 parties in the first month here at the university, and thats not counting the occasional improvised drinking sprees. So, when not drunk, I am busting my balls of doing loads of work.......    Im getting to old for this sheit. 

Gotten around to looking at them spirity thingies yet? Would really appreciate a little commentary from the Draconic Maestro 

Glad to see another Underdark visitor Raets, to replace the vanished Shivamuffin


----------



## Krishnath (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice to see you back, I've been spending a lot of time in school myself 

The spirits look interresting, it was some time since I looked them over, so I can't give you specifics at the moment. 

Nice to have you back though. How's it going with the greenlandish beach babe?


----------



## Clay_More (Sep 10, 2003)

Nothing really these days, I have had other "projects" that have taken my time aside from the greenlandic lass. This university thing is a haven for ladies obviously, first week here almost brought me a twisted neck 

What school is it that you attended, btw?

Hope to see some really constructive criticism on them spirity thingies, was thinking that you might be the man for the job (havent really had anything constructive on them yet, mainly just praise and positives... wouldn't mind seeing someone say something negative).


----------



## Krishnath (Sep 10, 2003)

I doubt you'll get anything negative out of me regarding the spirits, as they looked solid when I looked them over, that long, long, time ago 

As for what school I attend, it's not really a school per say, but rather a collection of classes in different schools at different times. It's computers (maintenance and hardware), Desktop Publishing, English C, and basic computer stuff (office and stuff, , I know, but I need the points, and proof that I know it.)


----------



## Clay_More (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, back again. My responses might be getting a little tardy, I am unable to get online from home, so I use school computers when possible. 

Nice to hear that you thought the spirits seemed solid, I will believe the words of the draconic master on the matter 

English C? Isn't that the lowest level? 

I have been drunk more times than I can count these last couple of weeks, I think the university is plotting to rot away my brains 

Anyways, catch ya Later Mr. Nath


----------



## Krishnath (Sep 16, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> English C? Isn't that the lowest level?




No, A is basic,
B, is advanced,
C, is very advanced.

But it is still easy as hell.


----------



## Clay_More (Sep 17, 2003)

Ahhhh..... so it's basically directly opposed to the Danish system, in which A is most advanced and C is the basic, low-life stuff. Now me get'it...

Its tough not having alot of online time these days, I havent browsed the forum for interesting threads in three weeks, blast it. 

Seems the driveby poster Raets has gone quiet again (looks around in anticipation). I really wouldn't mind hearing some more from Mr. Muffin, he seems to have perished from these parts of the world. Do you remember when it was he was supposed to start in the Army?

Erm...   do you think you would have the patience for reviewing my material on the devil/undead race of the Hragutheq once I finish it? It might be some time (week or so) before its readily available.

Anyways, catch you around Mr. Nathian, Jackal-headed God of Embalming


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 19, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Seems the driveby poster Raets has gone quiet again (looks around in anticipation).



This be a reguler port-o-call, m'lad, but I kinnay be 'ere all der time, now can I?


----------



## Clay_More (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey Mr. Raets

Just been to one party with an entire danish cheerleading team and me (and no one else, phew). Just arrived at another party that had a nice little computer for me to abuse. Well... ahem..... some Brew Brew Brew are calling for me, the glorious danish Brew! Brew! makes the world go around and makes my eyes all eeriely sad and sobby. Otherwise.... nothing interesting really, beyond my semi-danish ramblings and things.... aerrr...... err.... BREW!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 22, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Hey Mr. Raets
> 
> Just been to one party with an entire danish cheerleading team and me (and no one else, phew). Just arrived at another party that had a nice little computer for me to abuse. Well... ahem..... some Brew Brew Brew are calling for me, the glorious danish Brew! Brew! makes the world go around and makes my eyes all eeriely sad and sobby. Otherwise.... nothing interesting really, beyond my semi-danish ramblings and things.... aerrr...... err.... BREW!



_Holy Smoke!_

 Is this guy drunk or what?!


----------



## Clay_More (Sep 24, 2003)

erm....    sober again

Nice party though, I got my eyebrowses plucked and fell down a flight of stairs, after which I accidently took a sip from a smoking stick which had something other than tobacco in it, ending up knocked out in a bed with four other people....

But, nice night nonetheless.

Sorry for my little interlude in the otherwise intellectual discussion Mr. Raets.... or were we even discussing something even vaguely interesting before my interruption? Anyways...


----------



## Krishnath (Sep 24, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Ahhhh..... so it's basically directly opposed to the Danish system, in which A is most advanced and C is the basic, low-life stuff. Now me get'it...
> 
> Its tough not having alot of online time these days, I havent browsed the forum for interesting threads in three weeks, blast it.
> 
> ...




 Post the devil/undead and I will read it.

As for Mr. Muffin I got an e-mail a couple of days ago. He is slowly getting his life back together, but does not have a stable internet connection. I am sure you know the feeling 

Also, I AM A DRAGON! How many times do I have to remind you  

An entire cheerleading team, and you didn't invite me. I'm hurt 

It's good to hear from you anyways, I was beginning to think you'd forgotten all about your buddies on the net.


----------



## Clay_More (Sep 25, 2003)

I will post the undeady things once I get around to it, i.e. get them on a disc. 

I actually had quite a party that night, darn them cheerleaders were looking good, even though it was with a nice, russian girl I eventually ended up. Freaky girl, still have toothmarks in my shoulder, I promise you it wasn't a silent affair. Its almost becomming unbearable the huge number of women at the university (which makes me remember: attend Humanistic studies, its 80% women and 15% geeky men, which leave plenty of opportunities for males who can talk about something other than star-trek). 

Ahem, just getting ahead of myself, cannot help but to feel extremely optimistic about the current situation. I think its a personal record, four different women in one month.... ahhhhhhh.......

Ermm.....    now unto something that doesn't involve my rather personal life.

Its good to see that you are still around here. I was beginning to doubt your commitment to the common cause 
I have had very little time for actual writing, university is taking up most of my time these days (not to forget, the actual parties held by the university). Another thing that must not to be forgotten, the women (sorry, I came in on the same subject again, I am still a little dazed after having spent an entire weekend on nothing but having sexual intercourse....). Cough... erm...... anyways.... unto something else.... that isn't related to alcoholic beverages and 
women...... hmmmm...... what else is there these days.........

Yes... the D&D stuff 

I am not sure that I intend to post all of the undead/devil material, since its practically the bulk of chapter 3. I might post a small segment on a thread in Realms of Evil. I would, off course, send the entire thing to you if you should be in a reading/commenting mood. Oh, and might I add that the russian girl had the nicest ass I have ever seen? ups......    erm.... better say goodbye....

Goodbye....


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 25, 2003)

Boy, do I hate it when people brag about their sexual exploits......


----------



## Clay_More (Sep 26, 2003)

[Evil Laughter] Muahahahaha [/Evil Laughter]

Well, nothing to it but to get bussy Mr. Raets. I mean, who couldn't score with a nice stuffin-your-mouth avatar like you? Just to make sure you get my point....

[Evil Laughter] Muehehehehe [/Evil Laughter]

Sorry captain, I couldn't hold it back. And its not all fun and joy, got teeth-marks in my shoulder and scars down my back....  

Perhaps we should re-discover some D&D related topic that we can discuss in this thread, just to get it back on track? Any suggestions, ideas? I am open for business 

Krishnath, got the Sahak thread saved somewhere btw? Cant seem to locate it...


----------



## Krishnath (Sep 26, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> [Evil Laughter] Muahahahaha [/Evil Laughter]
> 
> Well, nothing to it but to get bussy Mr. Raets. I mean, who couldn't score with a nice stuffin-your-mouth avatar like you? Just to make sure you get my point....
> 
> ...



I don't think I have it saved, might have to do with the switcheroo when the boards where upgraded. 

I unfortunatly do not have the time to read through and comment on an entire chapter at the moment. 

A freaky russian girl eh? Been there, though mine was from estonia. 

Anyways, a D&D topic? I need ideas for aquatic creatures, any suggestions? All I need is a name and a brief description. All creature types are wellcome, and if it is playable as a PC race in an aquatic campaign that would be good too...


----------



## Clay_More (Sep 30, 2003)

Blast It with the Sahak thread, good stuff there.
I saved my own two spell contributions, sent them in for the Mortis Arcanum open call at Realms of Evil. '

There is something with east-european girls, dont know what. Many of them are actually terribly well-educated. My own little friend has a M.A. in English and is 1 year away from getting a Ph.D. And she's the same age as me (and Im 5 years behind her, educationally). 

You should see the Narageth race I made for the Stygian E-Zine Mr. Nath, a Sahuagin-created race with a diabolic twist. 

How about Ninja-Sea-Monkey's of Doom?


----------



## Krishnath (Sep 30, 2003)

Narageth sound cool, but sea monkies would suck.

So what's up?


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 1, 2003)

I just had it in my guts that you wouldn't appreciate my sea-monkey idea O_O

Anyways, things going fine in good ol' Copenhagen. I am studying at a fine and interesting university, I am drinking beer aplenty (drunk already at 11.28 in the mornin'), I have a good-looking and intelligent girlfriend and I have what little money I need. Added bonus, I am working with writing D&D which is my favourite hobby. Don't anyone tell me that I dont have a good life these days 

What about you Mr. Nath?


----------



## Krishnath (Oct 1, 2003)

Studying is going well, but I still haven't gotten any money. Damn inbred bureaucrats.

Other than that, everything is going well, had a test today, and I'm pretty damn sure it went well.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 1, 2003)

>sigh<


----------



## Krishnath (Oct 1, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> >sigh<



And how is it going with you?


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 2, 2003)

Seems like Mr. Raeth is dissattisfied with something? Perhaps we should buy him a beer and cheer him up 

I think the main reason why he isn't happy is because...

   A - He doesn't get laid on a regular basis
   B - He doesn't drink enough
   C - He is from Holland


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 2, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Seems like Mr. Raets is dissattisfied with something?



 Duh.


> Perhaps we should buy him a beer and cheer him up



 Don't like beer.


> I think the main reason why he isn't happy is because...
> A - He doesn't get laid on a regular basis



 Right on target.


> B - He doesn't drink enough



 Possibly.


> C - He is from Holland



 Hmmm.....


----------



## Krishnath (Oct 2, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Seems like Mr. Raeth is dissattisfied with something? Perhaps we should buy him a beer and cheer him up
> 
> I think the main reason why he isn't happy is because...
> 
> ...




 He has only himself to blame, he's from the netherlands, god dammit, both prostitution and pot is legal in his country, so it's his own damn fault he doesn't get laid enough. No I know what the problem is, he doesn't want to pay for it 

(just some friendly hazing mr. Raets, no ill is intended)

Seriously, he needs to cheer up. Go out, meet a girl, fall in love, and shag her silly.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, the 'going out' part gets difficult when you're allergic to sigarette smoke......


----------



## Krishnath (Oct 2, 2003)

Then go somewhere where people don't smoke, such as at the movies, a nice museum, or even the friggin park!


----------



## Krishnath (Oct 2, 2003)

Then go somewhere where people don't smoke, such as at the movies, a nice museum, or even the friggin park!


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 3, 2003)

Do you need to fall in love to shag someone silly?

I dont think that you can be directly "allergic" to cigarette smoke? Or can ya?

Anyways, congrats on the test Mr. Nath.


----------



## Krishnath (Oct 5, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Do you need to fall in love to shag someone silly?
> 
> I dont think that you can be directly "allergic" to cigarette smoke? Or can ya?
> 
> Anyways, congrats on the test Mr. Nath.




Thanks, got the results from another test earlier this week, I was pretty sure that I failed it, but the fates seem to have take a shine to me, as I passed it just barely. 

Still waiting for the money though, damn inbred bureaucrats.


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 9, 2003)

Congrats on it then Mr. Nath. Just got my third test back for this semester, passed with flying colors (only mistake in a 2000-word test was a must/most mixup, an exceptionally annoying and basic error). Have the next week of, will probably be getting alot of work done on NL2, I heard from Mr. Hound that it will be announced next week. Got any excellent necro-spells lying around Mr. Nath? Still have the biggest gaps in the spell section, especially on low-level necro/evil/death spells. 

How about aquatic creatures based on polyps? I have recently read a rather thorough explanation on the life of polyps in the Encyclopedia Brittanica (very interesting series of books btw.). Creatures that are all individuals, but share common soil. Some are able of deducing to which sides of them that other similar polyps are located, so that they do not build a protective exo-skeleton in that direction. Some are even able of moving slowly across the ocean floor if the food supply grows thinner in one area (which often results in all of the grouped polyps moving at the same time, since they are bound together by their exo-skeleton). Should be a rather new take on ocean creatures (polyps are actually creatures, but have been confused with plants untill just recently). Many polyps actually have nerve-poisons powerful enough to permanently paralyse a human being. Could even create a sort of intelligent polyp that is constantly surrounded by a class of sea creatures that are immune to the strong, paralysing poison of the polyp-creature....

Just an idea anyways


----------



## Krishnath (Oct 10, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Congrats on it then Mr. Nath. Just got my third test back for this semester, passed with flying colors (only mistake in a 2000-word test was a must/most mixup, an exceptionally annoying and basic error). Have the next week of, will probably be getting alot of work done on NL2, I heard from Mr. Hound that it will be announced next week. Got any excellent necro-spells lying around Mr. Nath? Still have the biggest gaps in the spell section, especially on low-level necro/evil/death spells.
> 
> How about aquatic creatures based on polyps? I have recently read a rather thorough explanation on the life of polyps in the Encyclopedia Brittanica (very interesting series of books btw.). Creatures that are all individuals, but share common soil. Some are able of deducing to which sides of them that other similar polyps are located, so that they do not build a protective exo-skeleton in that direction. Some are even able of moving slowly across the ocean floor if the food supply grows thinner in one area (which often results in all of the grouped polyps moving at the same time, since they are bound together by their exo-skeleton). Should be a rather new take on ocean creatures (polyps are actually creatures, but have been confused with plants untill just recently). Many polyps actually have nerve-poisons powerful enough to permanently paralyse a human being. Could even create a sort of intelligent polyp that is constantly surrounded by a class of sea creatures that are immune to the strong, paralysing poison of the polyp-creature....
> 
> Just an idea anyways



 Sorry, no spells. and as for polyp based creatures, I was thinking of doing a walking reef and some giant anemone variants...

My computer went to hell last tuesday, had to reformat the hard drive due to a worm that disabled my firewall and destroyed my antivirus progs. Lost 2 MB of hard drive space during the reformat. But fortunatly I managed to save my docs (and my MP3 collection  ).

It took me most of wednesday to get it running again, I still have a few programs I need to install such as my burner software. But it works, and I have never had so much free space on my HD before!


----------



## shivamuffin (Oct 11, 2003)

Hey dudes, just saying HOWDY. I'm in Kalamazoo, MI now, but lack regular net access for at least another month.


----------



## Krishnath (Oct 11, 2003)

*Falls of chair* 

*Get's up*

Hiya Shiv!


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 13, 2003)

Woot Woot!

The Shiv is around 

Good hearing from ya buddy, when should I begin to salute you? 

Join the "Fun With Polyps" as our current topic is if you should be interested


----------



## shivamuffin (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey dude, the Army flopped. They rejected me at the last minute. Oh well, now I'm back to living the life of a single man again...An unemployed single man with dwindling cash supply at that.







			
				Clay_More said:
			
		

> Woot Woot!
> 
> The Shiv is around
> 
> ...


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, sorry to hear that. What reason did they give you for rejecting you? When you are rejected, does it apply to the entire US military system or merely one part of the armed forces? (Just wondering if you could apply somewhere else, depends on the reason of rejection as well though). 

Can you get your old job back? The dead-person-sample-collecting job?

Anyways, I got myself a GF while you were gone, and a its even a looker with a MA in English (currently getting a Ph.D in English Grammar and Syntax). My life is good


----------



## shivamuffin (Oct 16, 2003)

Cool, glad to hear you got out of your slump! Any guy that speaks three languages doesn't deserve to be homeless...Hell, over here, you would be somebody's boss! You'll have to send a pic! Yummy nordic chicks rock.

I moved 2 hours away from my old job...I lost my car in the divorce too...So...blah blah, whine. I was rejected for medical/psychological reasons...Guess I'm not mentally fit or something...LOL! It's been a ty year.
There's hookers across the street, and even they are having a tough time making money! We had a drive by too...Oh how I missed the sounds of gunfire in the night...Ho hum...

M Diddy


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, 2 hours isn't that long to get to work. Isn't there any similar positions available near you? If they have hookers and drivebys, then they probably have dead people as well. What city is it you are living in now btw?

My Gf isnt exactly scandinavian, she's Russian, but thats still okay. She plays RPG as well, so she's responsible for correcting my texts for mistakes. 

Speaking three languages isn't uncommon in Denmark at all, all danes know at least two (Danish and English) and many know German as well. My GF speaks Russian, English and German (and is trying to pick up Danish). 

Well, at least it wasn't you that they were comming for in that driveby (after all, I dont know how upset your misses was, could be that she's the vindictive type).


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 21, 2003)

Wonder what happened to Mr. Nath O_O


----------



## shivamuffin (Oct 21, 2003)

I live in Kalamazoo.

Job market here sucks.

No, the wife wouldn't have me killed, that would be too merciful.


Where is Mr. Nath?


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah, he's quite absent.... odd

Anyways, you should check you my Vile Chemist PrC in the House Rules forum, havent gotten a single reply to it in 2 days or something (which is normally either very good or very bad).


----------



## shivamuffin (Oct 21, 2003)

I saw it. I liked it. You need to find an artist to draw it up...It's very Cthulhuesque!

Your material is very dark, I like it...You should write for horror games or dark settings. Your work is very very good.

GSI


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey, thanks Mr. Muffin.

I hope the publisher gets a really good picture of the PrC (hopefully). You should give a short comment there (then I wont have to bump it myself, hate doing that). 

Not all of the book will be cthulhuesque, some will even be directly good-natured (I know its kinda odd with undead, but what da hell). 

So, are you more permanently online from now Mr. Muffin?


----------



## shivamuffin (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah for the most part. Still working on getting a router hooked up, so both of our computers can be online. All my roomate does is play Everquest...What a waste of a computer. LOL.


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 21, 2003)

Everquest... tsk tsk

The netcafe I normally visit is also haunted by Everquesters, just playing online instead of joining some fun network games, bleh

Sorry, I didn't see that you had replied in RoE to my PrC, thanks for the comment btw. Feel free to drop a very short line in House Rules if you like, just to bump it for me (hey Mr. Muffin, I would do it for you)


----------



## shivamuffin (Oct 21, 2003)

On my way there. I gotta find it. EnWorld is such a busy place.


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 21, 2003)

Thx Mr. Muffin

Just gimme a caller if you need a thread bumped yourself 

I have seen how bad bumping can get (exhibit A: Law).


----------



## BOZ (Oct 22, 2003)

*wanders into this thread for the first time in a long time, looks around*

hmm, well well, what have we here gentlemen?  this looks like a HIVEMIND type thread, in the creature catalog forums?  hmm, whatever shall we have to do about this...

carry on as usual...    (but if you do need any moderation here, send me a PM)


----------



## shivamuffin (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Boz. We make monsters sometimes! ( Smirk ). Nath has disappeared though, and he's the primary monster creation machine. Thanks for the leeway, we were thinking about renaming this the lounge or something.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 22, 2003)

his HD crashed, so i don't know how active he's going to be in the near future... but don't think for a second that he won't be back.


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, nice seeing you in here though Boz. First time ever if I am not mistaken. We actually do discuss monsters in here occasionally, even though it is more of a lounge environment. 

Dont think we are going to need any moderation, its just me, Shiv, Krishnath and occasionally Mr. Raets. We are all friendlies


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 26, 2003)

Seems my possé has abandoned me? Have all hope vanished and I am bound to wander this thread alone?


----------



## shivamuffin (Oct 26, 2003)

No abandonment. Hey, whatever happened to discussing underdark fey? LOL.


----------



## Clay_More (Oct 28, 2003)

hehehe, I think that era is long since gone. Only "The Lounge" remains. Seems like Mr. Nath will be gone for some time, from what I could understand from Boz. Sad, just as the Muffin returns, another one bites the dust. Seems we are forever doomed to be only two present here 

I think ill just send him a mail to hear where how the man is doing. Seems like Enworld is going to experience some down time, might refer him to RoE (even though it seems like most of the CC people will be moving to the Necromancer boards).


----------



## Krishnath (Nov 2, 2003)

Actually, I am back. I've been on the net for a couple of weeks now since the crash. But Enworld has been slower than molasses in an antarctic snowstorm in december. But it seems as though the good mr. morrus has fixed his server troubles at least temporarily...

Anyways, good to hear that you've got a new GF, clay. So what happened to the beach bunny?

It's also nice to see shiv again, so how's it hanging mr. muffin-man?


----------



## shivamuffin (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm doing alright. Livin in a new town, new job, gotta new life.


----------



## Krishnath (Nov 3, 2003)

So, what else you been up to?


----------



## shivamuffin (Nov 3, 2003)

Trying to get a new gaming group together. I gotta start that all over too. Gotta bunch of EQ addicts out here, and it's hard to pull them away from their PCs! LOL.

Trying to learn how to make 3e monsters now too! They dun messed up da format n such...Have a tutorial PDF handy for 3.5?


----------



## Phaoz (Nov 4, 2003)

and what's wrong with playing Everquest?


----------



## Krishnath (Nov 4, 2003)

shivamuffin said:
			
		

> Trying to get a new gaming group together. I gotta start that all over too. Gotta bunch of EQ addicts out here, and it's hard to pull them away from their PCs! LOL.
> 
> Trying to learn how to make 3e monsters now too! They dun messed up da format n such...Have a tutorial PDF handy for 3.5?




Unfortunatly not, but it hasn't really changed that much from 3E.

Phaoz: Nothing much, other than it is the direct cause of at least two child deaths brought on by negligence from their parents due to the parents becomming addicted to the game.


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey Nath, yeah I got a new GF, cute missy with a MA in English.

And the book is comming along pretty nicely too, I could send over the updated Items list if youre interested. Could need another look on it (goes for Mr. Muffin as well).

Edit: Phaoz. Well, if you have something in particular against having money, then its a great way to waste your life.


----------



## Krishnath (Nov 4, 2003)

Sure, send away!


----------



## shivamuffin (Nov 4, 2003)

EQ is taking away all the gamers! LOL


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 4, 2003)

We should go nuke the EQ servers, just to make sure no one goes there ever again.

Anyways, sent the list to both of ya, Mr. Nath & Mr. Muffin.


----------



## shivamuffin (Nov 4, 2003)

Nah, Somebody will just fill in the gap. I understand why EQ is appealing, but I don't understand how it can replace real gaming.





			
				Clay_More said:
			
		

> We should go nuke the EQ servers, just to make sure no one goes there ever again.
> 
> Anyways, sent the list to both of ya, Mr. Nath & Mr. Muffin.


----------



## Phaoz (Nov 5, 2003)

shivamuffin said:
			
		

> Nah, Somebody will just fill in the gap. I understand why EQ is appealing, but I don't understand how it can replace real gaming.




because to alot of people there in no differance between real gaming and games like everquest.


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, they are in fact two quite different things. I have played EQ and I have watched people play EQ. EQ is like the Hack´n´Slash version of D&D, with more focus on items, spells, levels etc. than regular D&D. Off course, some DM's might run their game like EQ, with the whole purpose of the game being acquiring bigger and bigger items, better spells and higher levels. They miss the advantage that D&D has over EQ, that you can make interesting and deeply involving plots.


----------



## Krishnath (Nov 6, 2003)

I never really liked MUD's and EQ is nothing but an overglorified MUD.

Anyways, got the file and I'll read through it this weekend.


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks Mr. Nath. 

I actually like MUDs, more than EQ for some reason. Anyways, I hope that you will be critical with me, I wont mind at all if you give me a slapping if I did something wrong with the items.


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 13, 2003)

So, had any chance to give me some good comments on that, Mr. Nath?


----------



## Krishnath (Nov 14, 2003)

Unfortunatly, not yet. I have the file on my HD, but I've been pretty busy this past week, studying for tests and the like, fortunatly, I have thís weekend free  Don't know how much I will actually get done though, as I have just recieved my copy of the Draconomicon!  (yay me!) But I'll try to give it a lookthrough.


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 14, 2003)

Just happy hearing that youre still around though. Seems like we are being a bit sporadic these days Mr. Nath 

Anyways, respond to the items at your pleasing (as long as your pleasing is within the next 24 hours.. that is)..


----------



## Krishnath (Nov 15, 2003)

Actually, I read through the items chapter last night (after I had finished reading the Draconomicon of course... ) and I only have two comments.
1, I really, really, really, like the Iouns. 
2, The soulstealer weapon ability is undercosted. IMHO it should have a +3 mod to maket price, not +1.

That's all for now, 

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks for the comments, however sparse 

I think too few people use Iouns. 95% of new books that have items don't have Iouns and its a pity. Nice, always useful. If you design, for example, a kickass headband, keep in mind that most people would still prefer a Headband of Intellect unless your headband is even stronger. Iouns, on the other hand, can always be used.

Just did some playtesting with the items, allowed three of my players to create 25 th. level characters with 2 mil. GP to spend on items. One of em has created a rather nasty army for himself (Rod of the Undead Warlord, Gar'Udok's Banner, Ring of Commanding, 3 levels in the Mechanist PrC and 7 in the Servant of Maldragar. I am speaking Fiendish Skeleton Archers with automatically enchanted bows here.... and roughly 800 of them to back up his main army of 1200 zombie warriors with Steam grafts). 

I could bump the Soulstealer weapon up a notch in Market Price. Still, most people would still be in two minds about using it, due to it's cost and the fact that it doesn't give any bonuses to start out with. Most people abhore loosing levels, even though it would pay of in the end, eventually. 

Did you find the Heart of Darkness to be a fair item, btw? Its also one I have been having doubts about...


----------



## Krishnath (Nov 16, 2003)

Actually, I find that the heart of darkness is fairly balanced. It's not overly powerful and it causes a permanent loss of Con. Although, I think it would be wise to make it harder to use by good characters. For example, I would have the users alignment go one step towards evil. And if a good character uses it, the character must make a fort save or become undead (I.e: gaining the undead type and loosing con) in addition to moving one step towards evil on the alignment spectrum. Of course this is just my opinion.


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 16, 2003)

How about this?

If a Good character uses it, he must succeed at a Will save or move one step towards Evil. He must also succeed at a Fort save or loose another point of Constitution.

If a Neutral character uses it, he must succeed at a Will save or move one step towards Evil. He doesn't risk loosing another point of Constitution. 


I tried comming up with interesting item combinations that would make it more interesting buying items. For example the Necromancer's Bracer with the pearls and the Staff of the Black Ray that can be used in using with the Ring of the Black Ray, etc. 

If you should happen to have any suggestions or ideas for items, feel free to give em too me, I would flesh em out and show them to you. 

Same goes for spells, btw. I dont know if you saw the spell list, gotten 19 finished so far. Gonna be sooo nice seeing it all on print some day


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 16, 2003)

ohhh... another question for you Mr. Monster-Maker, can undead become Dire? I know most Dire creatures are animals (but I did see a Dire Troll somewhere). 

Still, any ideas hanging around somewhere for necromantic stuff?


----------



## Krishnath (Nov 16, 2003)

Well, I don't technically see anything that prevents and undead from becoming dire, although, I would not use any template to upgrade an existing undead, but rather create a new and more powerful version of said undead creature. A dire wraith would be one idea for example.... 

As for ideas for items, none at the moment, but for spells on the other hand... here's an  idea:

A negative energy spell (think similar to vampiric touch, but the caster doesn't gain any hp) that transforms the slain creature into a wight or other medium-powered corporeal undead.

Sound good?


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 17, 2003)

*Touch of Hungering Flesh*
Necromancy
*Level:* Clr 6, Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Touch
*Effect:* Causes negative damage, slain foes animate as Wights
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude half
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

_Touch of Hungering Flesh_ causes the casters hand to be charged with negative energy. The caster can make a touch attack to discharge the energy into a living target. If the caster hits his target, he causes 5d8 points of Negative Energy damage + 1 per caster level (up to +10). The target is allowed a Fortitude saving throw to reduce the damage. _Touch of Hungering Flesh_ will remain in effect on the caster either until it's duration ends or it's discharged. 
If the target is slain by the spell, he will return in 1d4+1 rounds as a Wight. The Wight will not be under the command of the caster. The caster can use his Rebuke Undead ability if he is an evil Cleric or the _Control Undead_ spell to assume command of the Wight. 
*Material Component:* A piece of nail or hair from a dead madman


----------



## Krishnath (Nov 17, 2003)

Yes, like that, now make a fire-ball type spell that reanimates those killed by it as wraiths


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmmm.... I try not to use an idea more than once. You should check out the list I have already, Im gonna send it over (whether you like it or not).


----------



## Krishnath (Nov 18, 2003)

Very well then, I anticipate the file.


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 20, 2003)

muahaha.....

erm... havent found it yet, so its a waiter... dangit

Got any other ideas lying around for items & spells? Unique stuff, ideas or something else?

If you have a monster or two that you think are good Necromantic critters, that could always earn you your name in the book ol' Nath


----------



## Krishnath (Nov 20, 2003)

Not at the moment, no, I haven't really made anything new since the crash.


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 20, 2003)

Still awaiting your next computer breakdown?

hehehehe.....

I think I didn't tell ya, but I made Creative Team member on Realms of Evil the other day (means Ill be doing stuff for the main page). Working on Steampunk atm.


----------



## Krishnath (Nov 21, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Still awaiting your next computer breakdown?
> 
> hehehehe.....
> 
> I think I didn't tell ya, but I made Creative Team member on Realms of Evil the other day (means Ill be doing stuff for the main page). Working on Steampunk atm.



Cool, and no I'm not waiting for the next breakdown, I've just not had the time.

But this weekend, I had planned on starting a conversion of a dragon, just haven't decided on which one. 

Edit: Forgot the color, silly me


----------



## shivamuffin (Nov 21, 2003)

Cool, I'll be looking forward to that...The Dragon topic.


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 23, 2003)

muahaha, sent them over to ya finally Mr. Nath....

God Dammit, its a hard knock life.


----------



## shivamuffin (Nov 23, 2003)

Clay? Where the hall have ya been? KOC keeping you busy over there at the ROE?


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 23, 2003)

Actually, yeah. I got 6 monsters made so far over there. Also doing other RoE stuff. Doing Adventure Hooks for Dungeon Fodder's contributions for Blasphemous Bestiary. And I have my personal life to take care of as well. Last night, my GF stayed over with her friend during the night. Her friend began touching me and I thought it proper only to respond with some petting. I ended up fingering her, which my GF discovered when her friend was moaning loudly. Boom, I was caught, but she didn't get that aggrevated and we are already friends again. And her friend.... she was hot.....     Im a bastard.


----------



## shivamuffin (Nov 23, 2003)

YES! I like the way you Europeans play! LOL.

You know, if KOC didn't dislike me ( Long story, I was an ass a few months ago ), I would contribute more to his little projects.  , I still haven't heard about the Mortis Arcanum thing.


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 24, 2003)

hehehe, Im just happy I didn't get butchered....

Anyways, I could always ask him if it was okay if you collaborated a little on my Steampunk project, I could need a map of a Bronze Palace if thats something you have amongst your capabilities


----------



## Krishnath (Nov 24, 2003)

Nice to hear that you are still alive after that little incident... 

Anyways, I took a quick lookthrough of the spells you sent me, and I suggest you remove the ones that heal constructs, as they are too similar to some spells form _Tome and Blood_. Other than that, I don't really have anything to say.

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 1, 2003)

Annoying, it doesn't send me mail when someone replies here anymore, weird as hell.

I agree with you point Mr. Nath, I will find some way to nerf around T&B. Perhaps Ill make them minor, temporary Fast Healing spells. 

Anyways, she's all fine now, amazing though. I thought I was going to get a whoopin.


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 1, 2003)

A dude over here would wake up without a penis! LOL.

Hey Clay, I can do a map, sure. I'll give it a try anyway. It will give an excuse to get more software.

Hey, here's some Magic Items I did for my Germanic campaign.

Sutenlund Campaign
Magic Items


Weapons & Armor

Kaldain Chainmail
This is an exceptionally light suit of adamantine chanmail armor, with a +5 defensive bonus. Speed while wearing kaldain Chain is 30ft for medium sized creaturess, or 20ft for small. The armor has an arcane spell failure chance of 10%, a maximum dexterity bonus of +6, and an armor check penalty of 0, it's considered light armor and weighs 15lbs.
Caster Level: -; Prereqisites: -; Market price: 27,300gp

 Sarnathian Adamantine Dagger of Returning
A shiny black dagger that returns to it's wielder at the end of the round, and provides a + 4 bonus to attack and damage rolls.
Caster Level: 15th; Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms & Armor, teleport object; Market Price: 166,000gp

Neblin Silenced Hammer
A gnomish hammer used for mining in dangerous regions, where silence is important. The hammer produces no sound when it strikes an object, but it does not silence any secondary sounds produced.
Caster Level: 5th; Prerequisites: Craft Arms & Armor, Silence; Market Price: 2,620gp

Sarnathian Adamantine Needles
Fine 1" long barbed needles used in many ancient traps in the ruins in and around Sarnath. The needles slice through even the finest dwarven made armor, and cause horrific damage to living creatures. Each needle does 1d6 points of damage and hit as a ranged touch attack if used as a projectile weapon in a trap. 
Caster Level: -; Prerequisites: -; Market Price: 3,000gp

Longsword, Giant Slayer
Each longsword is a +3 Bane weapon that will inflict +2d6 damage on the appropriate giant type.
Caster Level: -; Prerequisites: -; Market Price: 26,000gp 

Magnesium arrows & crossbow bolts
These magical items were common in the era of the great war, and used by the Kudizi and Cerelians. The heads are made of an ancient alchemical mixture of magnesium and sulphur, with a touch of mithril and other components. Upon striking a living creature with body fluids, the magnesium compound will ignite and burn the victim from inside. A fort save dc 19 will negate further damage ( initial damage is d8 + d10). Should the save fail...the victim will suffer an additional d10 damage per round for d4 rounds. No actions at all may be performed during this time. The victim will be prone and writhing in agony as the weapon does its damage from within. Magnesium weapons do not affect elementals, undead, or golems. The weapons will have magical bonuses +1 to +5. Creatures larger than 13' receive a +4 ( DC 15 ) bonus to their fort save, creatures larger than 20' will not be incapacitated from the weapons effects and will take only d6 per round in damage.
Caster Level: 1st; Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, hold person, melf's acid arrow; Market Price: +2

Potions

Invulnerability
The potion protects the consumer from blows, cuts, stabs, and slashes as the stoneskin spell.
Caster Level: 7th; Prerequisites: Brew Potion, Stoneskin; Market Price: 1400gp

Animal Charm
The potion grants the consumer the ability to charm normal animals as if a Charm Animal spell was cast. Will save DC 15.
Caster Level: 3rd; Prerequisites: Brew Potion, Charm Animal; Market Price: 150gp

Plant Control
The potion grants the consumer the ability to control plant creatures, as if a Command Plants spell was cast. Will save DC15.
Caster Level: 7th; Prerequisites: Brew Potion, Command Plants; Market Price: 1400gp 

Dragon Charm
Each potion is created for a specific type of chromatic dragon type. Consuming the potion will give one the ability to charm the appropriate dragon type as if the Charm Monster spell was cast. Will save DC 15 + Level of consumer.
Minor Artifact

Sweetwater
Purifies food and drink as the spell Purify Food & Drink.
Caster Level: 3rd; Prerequisites: Brew Potion, Purify Food & Drink; Market Price: 150gp

Giant Charm
Each potion is created for a specific giant type. Consuming the potion will give one the ability to charm the appropriate giant type as if the Charm Monster spell was cast. Will save DC 15.
Caster Level: 7th; Prerequisites: Brew Potion, Charm Monster; Market Price: 1400gp

Rings

Kaldain Ring of Protection
Grants the wearer a +1 deflection bonus to AC, and a +6 defensive bonus to all saves
Caster Level: 18th; Prerequisites: Forge Ring, improved resistance, magic vestment; Market price: 36,000gp

Sarnathian Ring of Magic Resistance
Grants the wearer a 25 SR
Caster Level: 17; Prerequisites: Forge Ring, wish or Miracle; Market Price: 130,000 gp

Ring of Zuva ( Human Influence )
The wearer has influence over humans as if a Suggestion spell was cast by a 20th level caster.  A Will save DC 20 must be made to resist the effects of the ring.
Minor Artifact

Erick Von Richten's Ring of Flying
The wearer is able to fly perfect, at a speed of 240.
Caster Level: 12th; Forge ring, Fly, Haste; Market Price: 72,000gp


Earring of Exceptional Ability
Wearer will function as if 1 level higher, receiving hitpoints, skill points, and special class abilities, and feats if applicable. 
Minor Artifact

Sarnathian Ring of Dragon Charm
There are few of these rings in existence, but should one be found, it is a great treasure indeed. Each ring affects a specific chromatic dragon type, which is engraved on the inside of the ring band. Each ring is made of the purest of mithril and studded with gems that are appropriate to the type of dragon the ring was made to charm. Ruby; red dragon, Emerald; green dragon, saphire; blue dragon, obsidian; black dragon, and diamond; white dragon.
The ring will give the wearer power over the dragon as if a Suggestion spell was cast by a 20th level caster. A Will save DC 20 + Level of wearer to resist the effects of the ring.
Minor Artifact

Sarnathian Ring of Elemental Command
The wearer will have the ability to summon and command a specific type of elemental creature, Fire, Water, Earth, or Air. The summoned creature will be an elder elemental of the appropriate type, and the wearer will have power over the creature as if a Summon Monster IX was cast by a 20th level caster.
Depending on the elemental type, the ring will also grant the wearer the following abilities:
Fire: DR 5 defensive bonus against fire based attacks
Water: +20 CM to Swim checks
Earth: +2 bonus to Strength
Air: Fly perfect at a speed of 90ft
Minor Artifact


Wondrous Items

Bag of Extra Holding
As the bag of holding, but with greater capacity. 2500lbs of wt. carried, 400 cubic feet volume, 95lbs of bag weight.
Caster Level: 9th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, Leomunds Secret Chest; Market Price: 17,400gp

Sarnathian Scarab of Death
A black, obsidian scarab beetle inscribed with Sarnathian cryllic praises to Amotec,and the command word to activate the device. When placed upon bare flesh, and the command word is spoken, the device will burrow into the victim for 10 rounds. The scarab will inflict d4 points of damage per round as it burrows towards the victims heart. Fort Save DC 20 per round for 1/2 damage. On the 11th round, the scarab will reach the heart of the victim. Fort Save DC 20 or die.
After 11 rounds the scarab crumbles and is absorbed by the victims body. 
A dispel magic will destroy the scarab instantly. Should one survive a scarab attack, the suffering will continue. The wounds inflicted are severe, and must be magically healed immediately. Until healed, the victim will be alive, but helpless, and must make a Fort Save DC 20 every day or die from the wound. A successful Heal skill check will reduce the Fort Save DC to 15.
Caster Level: 11th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, Animate Objects; Market Price: 118,800gp

Troglodyte Net of Entrapment
A 1" ball that will expand into a 10 x 10' net when the command word is spoken. The net will also fold back into a 1" ball when a second command word is spoken. 
All within the area of effect are considered entangled. Unable to move, -4 to hit, no dex bonus to AC. A succesful Reflex Save will avoid the net, and a DC 20 Strength check is required to break free. A successful break of the net will destroy the item, freeing all trapped within it.
Caster Level: 3rd; Craft Wondrous Item; Entangle; Market Price: 5,400

The Clapper Torch: 
The clapper torch was invented by Lord Francis Klenbrenner, A wizard of great power , with a talent for creating useful utility orientated magical items. This ingenious torch will never burn out, it may be activated with but two claps from its owner ( The last person who held the item ) and deactivated with three. The torch will burn under water! It radiates 120' of light and cannot be extinguished involuntarily except with a limited wish or wish spell.
Caster Level: 1st; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Items, continual flame, daylight, limited wish; Market Price: 1,000 gp

Bed of Wellness:
This bed was created by the Bishop Dieter Getstaffen of Klausshaffen, Church of Helga. Only four beds are known to exist. The beds allow all that sleep in them to receive triple the normal healing for rest and sleep. If a prayer is cast over the bed by a priest of Helga before sleeping, the beds user will be cured of disease, blindness, and insanity. The bed frame is made from mithril silver, the mattress of fine silk and goose feather down. The bed will always be clean, warm and comfortable.
Caster Level: 11th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Items, prestidigitation, restoration, heal; Market Price: 25,000 gp.

Bachengubers Mug of Everlasting Ale: 
This 2 liter mithril silver mug is always full of dark ale and will never spill its contents. Ale will not leave the mug until lips touch its rim. 
Caster Level: 1st; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Items, prestidigitation;Market Price: 500 gp.

The Screaming Door Handle of Vladimir Chesky:
The handle is of polished oak with platinum engravings of praises to the wizard that created it. The handle will recognize the touch of its owner, all others that touch the handle will be hit with a horrendous electrical shock and d4 turns of screaming. The shock delivers d10 + level of the toucher in damage. A will save dc 15 will negate the effects of the spell.
Caster Level: 7th; Prerequisites: craft Wondrous Items, fear, shocking grasp; Market Price: 4,000 gp

Blackmoon’s Ever Faithful Broom of Guarding:
This straw broom specializes in guarding the home from pests and rodents. The broom will guard a 100 sq ft area per level of its owner. All size m ( or smaller) creatures that enter the area, that have not been designated as freindlies ( The owner may choose 1 " friendly " per level ), will be attacked and pursued by the broom ( Within it's designated guard area ). The broom has a hardness of 20, 100 hitpoints, attacks with a +5 to hit and +10 damage, and inflicts d10 + 10 damage , It has all the standard construct immunities plus a spell resistance of 20. There are only a few of these brooms in circulation, and the brooms are designed for use indoors and may change guard areas only once per year. The brooms are useless for traveling, but excellent for home defense.
Caster Level: 13th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Items, animate objects; Market Price: 1,000 gp.

Silk Stockings of Holding:
Usually black or red fishnet patterned. Acts as a large bag of holding, each stocking. They are always found in pairs.
Caster Level: 9th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, Leomund's secret chest; Market Price: 5,000 gp.

Bra of Holding: 
Acts as a bag of holding, sizes range from small to large, as the bag of holding. The item is padded to compensate for the resulting lost of bust that females will experience when wearing this item.
Caster Level: 9th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, Leomund's secret chest; Market Price: 5,000 gp.


Riding Pants of the Gentleman Equestrian:
Grant the wearer +10 competence bonus to ride checks.
Caster Level: 9th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, Cat's Grace; Market Price: 2,000 gp.

Slippers of Restful Sleep: 
White plush magical slippers that will give the benefits of a full nights sleep with only half the required time.
Caster Level: 5th; Prerequisites: Forge Ring, create food and water; Market Price: 2,500 gp.

Scarf of flying: 
A scarlet scarf that will allow the wearer to fly at a speed of 90.
Caster Level: 5th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Items, fly; Market Price: 5,000 gp.

Lingerie of seduction: 
10' aura of charm at will twice per day, as the wizard spell charm, at 10th level ability.
Caster Level: 1st; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Items, charm person; Market Price: 2,000 gp


----------



## Krishnath (Dec 2, 2003)

Holy Friggin Snith! That's a lot of items...

So, what else is new?

Shiv: How was Thanksgiving?


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 2, 2003)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Holy Friggin Snith! That's a lot of items...
> 
> So, what else is new?
> 
> Shiv: How was Thanksgiving?




Well, I was working at a strip club as a door monkey, but I got this hospital job now, and I 'll have to quit the door monkey gig. Damn, I liked getting paid to watch T & A all night. I'm good at it too, cause I look mean and can make change.

Thanksgiving was ok...It's hard without the woman. I never liked holidays ( Halloween is the exception ) anyway, but with another divirce under my belt, it's more depressing this year. Oh well, I am a survivor. I'll get to mate again in a few more months, perhaps with a more suitable mate!

Still making maps for free. The dude at Morningstar maps never paid me for some work I did for him, and that pissed me off. I really wouldn't recommend doing business with that guy. So, I keep up my skills making maps for fellow gamer geeks for nothing except praise in return.

I live, eat sometimes, and occasionally sleep. I forbade myself to indulge in mating for at least one year. It's a ritual I started after the first wife left me. It purifies my soul and increases my intellectual abilities and agression levels.


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Shiv, glad to hear that ya wanna help out with the maps, by the way, for my pet project on RoE. 

I like the items, seems like you got quite a few of them with a kinky streak  Might be a result of your new-found celibacy manifesting some inner needs? 

Anyways, only thing that I noticed was that the Broom of Guarding might be a little underpriced. Its pretty darn powerful for a 1000 gp. device, could kick Flesh or Clay Golem ass. 100 hp. 10 Hardness. 1d10+10 damage....

You have a tendency to use 2 ed. ways of describing stuff, with d10 instead of 1d10.. might confuse 3.5 er's

Liked the Doorknob as well... never seen a magic doorknob before... lol

Im going to talk to KoC if you can have access to the Drawing Board forum (the secret, RoE Web Team Member forum.. muehehehe).


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 3, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Hey Shiv, glad to hear that ya wanna help out with the maps, by the way, for my pet project on RoE.
> 
> I like the items, seems like you got quite a few of them with a kinky streak  Might be a result of your new-found celibacy manifesting some inner needs?
> 
> ...




Yeah, the broom should be a minor artifact. that would solve the d10 issues I suppose. WAIT! I gotz an idea-er! See end of post. 

Cooool, secret ROEville. Doubt KOC will agree. He's just not impressed with me, my work, or the fact that I breathe. LOL.

Yeah, celebacy...It's a tradition now. In the end, it gets me chicks, and this time I'll be a bit more choosey about what I decide to mate with. Females have a tendancy to disrupt my life, and I have too much to do in the next few years. I think I'm goin' to getz me an edjimakation!


Blackmoon’s Ever Faithful Broom of Guarding:
This straw broom specializes in guarding the home from pests and rodents. The broom will guard a 100 sq ft area per level of its owner. All size m ( or smaller) creatures that enter the area, that have not been designated as freindlies ( The owner may choose 1 " friendly " per level ), will be attacked and pursued by the broom ( Within it's designated guard area ). The broom has a hardness of 20, 40 hitpoints, attacks with a +5 to melee and +10 damage, and inflicts 2d6 + 10 damage , It has all the standard construct immunities plus a spell resistance of 30. There are only a few of these brooms in circulation, and the brooms are designed for use indoors and may change guard areas only once per year. The brooms are useless for traveling, but excellent for home defense.
Minor Artifact


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 3, 2003)

Well, I will just send over what I have by email. No maps, not even hand-drawn ones, only descriptions of the place. 

Like the updated Broom by the way. Dont think that it absolutely had to be a Minor Artifact (but its acceptable, I know how you feel about pricing / prerequisites).


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 3, 2003)

Ohhh.... and just a reminder.

Posted my Vampire Template V 2.0 yesterday.
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=70588


----------



## Krishnath (Dec 3, 2003)

Cool!

Shiv: Good luck man, you'll need it. Btw, what is the first thing you notice in a female?


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 3, 2003)

Hair color ( Black, raven black preffered ), eyes ( Like big eyes, any color ), Ass, legs, lips, figure overall.

Personality: Likes me. Not so much love, but genuinely likes me. Somebody I can stand to be around after we bump uglies. I've loved alot of women, and many women have loved me, but we never liked each other. She has to be funny, likes horror movies, vampires, fantasy genre, sci fi, and cats. She has to be willing to kill a man that breaks into our house and feel that the bastard had it coming.

Clay, I'll check out your vamp.


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks for that Shiv, have had 0 replise in more than a day, its beginning to bug me. 

"She has to be willing to kill a man that breaks into our house and feel that the bastard had it coming."

You.... big romantic softie you...


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 3, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Thanks for that Shiv, have had 0 replise in more than a day, its beginning to bug me.
> 
> "She has to be willing to kill a man that breaks into our house and feel that the bastard had it coming."
> 
> You.... big romantic softie you...





LOL. Yeah, now that's a keeper!


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 3, 2003)

hehehe...

Anyways, you'll prolly end your celebacy the second any well-shaped female walks in the door. I never could uphold celebacy for more than a week.

Here's the description of the Palace I was referring to. Should you need any additional material, just gimme a caller. Have creature stats for the various mentioned Devils, a Prestige Class for the Guardians of the palace, stats for Vapula and soon Khumin the Cold as well.



*Palace of the Furnace* 

_“As I see you here before me, honoured representatives of Uthagauls, Gulgauls, Mithagauls, Thempogauls and Burkanauts, I know that our progress is inevitable. We are unstoppable because, our purpose is one that requires unstoppability. We are cruel, because our task demands cruelty. We are never going to die, because our mission is one that requires infinity” _
   Speech held on the steps of the Palace of the Furnace by Iron Marshal Getz. 

The Palace of the Furnace is the centre of the Uthagaul Empire and the seat from which Lord Vapula and Iron Marshal Getz commands the Gauls in their pursuit for power. The Palace itself is a marvellous structure, unscarred by the heavy industry that surrounds it. Six, enormous bronze towers encircle the central building, the Hall of Mechanics. The six towers are connected by a massive, bronze wall through which there is only one entryway into the Palace compound. The Gate of Sanguine Dedication is constantly guarded by the elite Palace guard that ensure that no enemy will ever set foot in the Palace yard.  
Magic wards protect the Palace from the taint of industry. Even though the Uthagauls have grown accustomed to the foul smell of oil and steel, the Palace is kept free from the thick smoke the covers the Uthagaul Empire.  
The Hall of Mechanics is not the only building inside the Palace compound though. Several other fabled buildings make up the core of the Uthagaul realm. The Hall of Mechanics is where Lord Vapula greets his visitors. The gargantuan hall holds two thrones. The largest throne is made of pure silver and decorated with engravings depicting the many battles that the Uthagauls have fought. This throne is for Lord Vapula and only the Lord is allowed to rest therein. The second throne is made of crude steel and decorated with skulls and gears. This throne is for Iron Marshal Getz, the daily ruler of the Palace and the whole Uthagaul realm. The duties of Lord Vapula demands that he attends the Devil court in the Iron City of Dis. Throughout the entire Hall of Mechanics, one can see banners painted with the symbols of both Lord Vapula and Iron Marshal Getz. An enormous flagpole just above the door of the Hall of Mechanics bears just one banner. Normally, it bears the banner of the Iron Marshal Getz, an Iron Skull on a red background. Should Lord Vapula assume the throne for a period, it will bear his banner for the duration of his stay.  
The Library of Mechanics is also located within the Palace compound. This grey, marble building holds the assimilated knowledge of the Uthagauls. It is considered the intellectual centre of the Uthagaul Empire and the place in which more fiendish contraptions have been spawned than any other place. The Library is also carefully guarded by the Muhk’Athac Sentinels, the guard of the Palace of the Furnace. More than nine thousand tomes fill the large, square building. The tomes are carefully studied and protected by the Thempogaul Librarians.  
The Chambers of Dedication are the training grounds for the Overseers that are crucial to the Uthagaul society. Inside these subterranean chambers, cruel training methods produce the cold-hearted Overseers that provide the steam for the Uthagaul machine of war. As with all structures within the Palace compound, the Chambers of Dedication are zealously guarded. 
The Shrine of Dissidents is a large glass tower located inside the Palace. In enchanted glass tubes, all Uthagaul dissidents and rebels are stored and displayed. Iron Marshal Getz personally gave the order to construct the Shrine of Dissidents, so that it would become obvious to all factions of the Uthagaul society that mutiny and rebellion is dealt with harshly. Amongst the Overseers, the Shrine of Dissidents is also called the Temple of Glory since most of the dissidents and rebels displayed therein were captured by their Overseer masters.  
The last, major building inside the Palace is the Muhk’Athac Barracks. Here, the Palace guard is trained and housed. The guard is led by the mortal warrior Khumin the Cold, the only human allowed inside the Palace of the Furnace. Khumin the Cold has been granted immortality by his fiendish masters in return for his service to the Uthagaul Empire.


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 4, 2003)

Your material is too good man. LOL.


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks dude.

So, ya think that its sufficient to at least make a rough draft of the Palace or would you need more material?


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll see what I can do! LOL.


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 4, 2003)

Cool.

and congratulations for being the one who posted the post that started the thirtieth round on the Underdark thread


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 4, 2003)

Who started this thread anyway? I think they should just give us our own forum.


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 5, 2003)

Can't remember, but its appearant if you go to the Homebrews forum and look 

/me jumps anxiously up and down

Got started on the map yet, have ya, have ya?


----------



## Krishnath (Dec 14, 2003)

And I'm back!

Sorry for being away, but I had to finish school for the season, and start my two week temp job at postage terminal sorting mail. 

Also, I've finally gotten the expansion for Icewind Dale, yay me!


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey, im closed to being finished as well Mr. Nath, has been a busy week or two. And I got a job on the sideline as well. And some serious, occasional drinking to do as well, busy busy busy. 

Anyways, good seeing ya back (even though you will be pre-occupied with Icewind Dale it appears?).

Mr. Muffin is also around, but I see him more regularily on RoE these days. He's probably working his ass of making that map for me anyways. Well....

Nice seeing ya again Mr. Nath


----------



## Krishnath (Dec 19, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Hey, im closed to being finished as well Mr. Nath, has been a busy week or two. And I got a job on the sideline as well. And some serious, occasional drinking to do as well, busy busy busy.
> 
> Anyways, good seeing ya back (even though you will be pre-occupied with Icewind Dale it appears?).
> 
> ...



No not really, between the net and my temp job, I don't have the time to play, and besides I'm stuck, I've met an enemy (_Stone Nuisance_) that I have no idea how to defeat, I've thrown everything at it and it doesn't even get hurt 
Besides I'm working on a base class for cyberzombies core class challenge over on NKL as well, but at least I have tomorrow off...


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 19, 2003)

I have monstrous amounts of work these days, book writing and the RoE stuff I am doing as well. Got a girlfriend thats leaving for 6 months in 7 days (sad, sad thing indeed).


----------



## Krishnath (Dec 21, 2003)

You'll get over it.


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah, I guess that I will. She's leaving with my child in her belly though, but I will probably be there to see it born (hopefully).


----------



## Wippit Guud (Dec 22, 2003)

What have you people done to my thread???


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry Wippit, it kinda got out of hand in here. At least you can say that you have the longest living thread in the Homebrews forum, even though it isn't about your original topic 

I think it was Shivamuffin that originally started derailing it... wasn't me....


----------



## Wippit Guud (Dec 22, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> I think it was Shivamuffin that originally started derailing it... wasn't me....



I knew that picture was trouble!


----------



## BOZ (Dec 22, 2003)

this thread might just be the longest lasting thread on enworld.


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 23, 2003)

I would think so, 10 months and still going.

And now that its about time, Merry Christmas Boz, Krishnath, Mr. Raets, Shiva and Wippit. Let us hope it will be another merry year of Underdark Fey enjoyment.


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 23, 2003)

This hread is awesome. Yeah, I spoiled the original topic...LOL.

Merry *Giftmas* Clay, Krish, and everybody else at EnWorld.


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 24, 2003)

Thank you Muffinster. 

ahhhh.... to think that it is only ten months ago that this merry thread started, to see how it has grown.... you guys have to excuse me for shedding a little tear.. sob sob


----------



## Krishnath (Dec 29, 2003)

Aw, your all heart 

Seasons greetings to all who want it and even those who don't 

Clay: She's pregnant ey, congrats! Will it be a boy or a girl (or maybe twins )?

Also, a small heads up, I intend to start with the 3,5 creature catalog dragon conversions in early january. I've decided to start with the merry Steel dragon, I just need to find a suitable replacement for the insta-kill breathweapon.  
Additionally, I need arcane spells a plenty. The new core class I am designing is the elementalist. An arcane spellcaster focused on the magic of the elements, that means that I need spells based on the four elements and their subtypes: air (electricity/sonic), earth (acid), fire (fire), and water (cold). Preferebly of all levels, as I need at least 3 different spells to each element at each level. The class learns spells in a way similar to sorcerers, but 'meditate' to memorize their daily spells (no spontaneous casting), the upside is that they gain some pretty nifty abilities at different levels, and eventually gain an elemental subtype, DR, and SR. Also they have better HD that wizards and sorceres 

Any suggestions for spells, not all spells need to deal damage.


----------



## Clay_More (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, fatherhood will probably be a real hoot. Don't know the sex yet though, it will be revealed eventually. Nice hearing from you again though Mr. Nath. 

Do you still have the list of Evocation spells I sent you previously? That one has loads of Elemental spells in it, you can use those or use the ideas therein to create new spells if you like. If you don't have it, just tell me and I will resend it to you. 

How many dragons are there that needs to be converted? Isn't it over 10, if my memory serves me right? Quite a job to do.


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 30, 2003)

Major Electrify Metal 

Transmutation ( electricity ) 
Level: sor/wiz 5 
Components: V, S, 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: close ( 25ft +5ft / 2 levels ) 
Target: one metal object 
Duration: 1 round per level of caster (max. 20 rounds) 
Saving Throw: will negate 
Spell Resistance: yes ( object ) 

This spell will electrify one metal object chosen by the caster. The object can not be more than 2000lbs. Initial damage is unavoidable, and will result in d6 per two levels of the caster, maximum damage is 5d6. On the following rounds of the spell's duration, victims ( those touching the affected metal object ) must make a Fort Save( DC 17 + caster level) to break free of the electrified object, failure of the save will result in another round of electrical damage. If a creature fails its save it can take no other actions in that round other than a 5 foot step. 

Material components: cup of water and a piece of wood from a tree that has been struck by lightning. 

Minor Electrify Metal 

Transmutation ( electricity ) 
Level: sor/wiz 3 
Components: V, S, 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: close ( 25ft +5ft / 2 levels ) 
Target: one metal object 
Duration: 1 round per level of caster (max. 20 rounds) 
Saving Throw: will negate 
Spell Resistance: yes ( object ) 

As Major Electrify Metal with the exception that all damage dealt with this spell is subdual damage only.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> this thread might just be the longest lasting thread on enworld.




My old *Humanoids + Templates = Fun* thread gave this one a run for its money at one point but all good things must come to an end. *sigh* I miss that thread.

BTW...

Hi guys!

Haven't been around the Homebrews forum for a bit. I had that other underdark thread for a bit but decided to let it go. Too many other ongoing projects. (Getting back into mapping.)

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2004)

*Compiled Crunchy Bits!*

I've compiled the best info from this thread, which I noticed. There might be more but I didn't see it.

Enjoy!

KF72


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 1, 2004)

This thread should be changed to The Lounge, and moved to a general topic section of the message board. LOL.


I like the Best of file. Very nice!

Here's the story of the Great Satan Inc ( Shivamuffin ) so far. I hope you all like.

The Blasphemous Lame-Ass Testament
of the
 Great Satan Inc
 Wandering Prophet of a Commercialized Wasteland

 Genesis 1:1
In the begining there was snow. So much damn snow. A Michigan winter had befallen the two that would create the Michael, the Great Satan Inc, The Wandering Prophet of a Commercialized Wasteland.
" Behold woman, I haveth no beer, I haveth no smokes, the snow is too deep to goeth to thy bar. To keep warm I shall have intercourse with you, and thus keep warm and keepeth warm. " So sayeth the father.
" Yes my husband, a drunk you are, but nice you are. I shall keepeth warm with you and produce a son. A son that hateth sports, and hateth everything which is corporate and commercialized. "
And so they mated and produced the Great Satan Inc.

Vagimony 1:1 
And she takes from the man like the harlot. She taketh that which is owed her for previous use of the vagina. This thing she does is called Vagimony, and is the bane of all sons of the gods.

Vagimony 1:2
And she went to the place of the dancing beavers, and danced with beavers. Woe to you son of the gods, for the power of vagina is stronger than thy own loins. Let it be known that you cannot compete with vagina. So sayeth the gods.

Vagimony 1:3
And he cameth home and said to his wife, behold I have cometh home and desire you! I have a headache she sayeth, and this night we shall not haveth intercourse. Is there a problem my beloved wife? the man sayeth to his wife. No!, she weeps, but you know what you have done to offend thee O pathetic son of the gods, YOU SHOULD KNOW!!!

Vagimony 1:4
 Shaking his head, the wise man goeth and pleasure himself in solitude. An unwise man will asketh what is wrong, and find no pleasure that night.

Vagimony 1:5
The first doom. The wife that gave birth to the daughter of the wicked manchild. She sayeth, I will leave you now. I will leave your misery and your wickedness. I shall wander the wastes, and you shall not see the daughter we have created. You shall never know another that loves thee as do I, and you shall suffer 1000 torments for your wickedness.

Vagimony 1:6
Cast out of paradise once more, he wandered the evil lands of Fen' Ton, the abyss of the Brightlands, and the cesspools of Flint. The daughters of Lilith tormented, abused, and humiliated the manchild. The manchild returned the favors 3 fold. Through alcohol he madeth an ass out of himself. For 3 years he wandered the lands. A pauper, a begger, a scoundrel. He lay on the floor of a wicked and deceitful lord of Fen' Ton, content to rot, wither and die. Free at last, free at last.
 A daughter of Lilith arrived, and took the Great Satan Inc by the hand. She sayeth, I shall guide you to the promise land. I shall take you from this place, from this life. Leave behind the poisons and those that deliver the poisons. Surrender to me, and knoweth that I AM your goddess, your savior, your only guide to salvation. He made the unholy covenant, and spent 3 plus 4 years in the service of the second bringer of doom.

Vagimony 1:7
 The second doom, The wife of 1000 torments sayeth, I grow weary of you Great Satan Inc, I grow weary of your misery and refusal to worship me as your goddess. For I AM your goddess, your savior, and your path to salvation O wicked manchild. I cast you out with what you began with. I send you into the wilderness ONCE MORE, to suffer and rot. Lost our your treasures, your, pride, and the pleasures of my divine booty. Be gone wretched manchild, and know that thee have been cursed.

Vagimony 2:1
The daughters of Lilith are the beautiful children of the gods. They are the living goddesses that walk the Commercialized Hell. Unlike the daughters of the gods, they possess powers over the sons of the gods. The manchildren are helpless when faced with the charms and beauty of the daughters of Lilith. 
" Nay simple manchild, you are goofy looking and unworthy of our love, but we shall dominate you. we shall mold you, and taketh from you every compliment, every adhoration, every passionate pleasure. It is these things that you give, that feedeth our divine souls. Power, not money is what drives us, and you shall fall to your knees in prayer.

Book of Michael 1:1
So he went to the army of the great nation, he spreadeth his cheeks and walketh like a duck, he answered the questions of the all knowing DOD. The gods then spoke to him. Nay, wretched manchild, pathetic beast who is called the Great Satan Inc, Wandering Prophet of a Commercialized Hell, Nay to you and your attempt to escape your destiny. You will not do battle against your fellow sons of the gods. You shall not find glory, nor be taught the ways of the warrior. You shall be left with only that you can carry, and banished to your false paradise.

Book of Michael 1:2 
And he left the liberal land and wandered the wilderness for many days, on the chariot pulled by greyhounds. He meteth strange and pathetic peoples, peoples who asketh " Pardon me, can I borrow 35 cent? " On the floors he slept, urine, feces, and other sinful oders dulled his senses. The cold seeped into his bones. 
In the city of sin he found great pleasures from Asia, and discovered the wonders of the beautiful yellow hands. The gods then sayeth to Michael " You haveth not escaped thy torment O Wandering Prophet of a Commercialized Wasteland, pathetic manchild who is calleth Great Satan Inc. You shall return to the land of the cold winds and smelly air. You shall maketh your home in the place of the trailer parks. Curse thee O Great Satan of the cesspool named Flint, you shall toil under the rule of the toothless masses and know that thy gods are laughing at you. " So sayeth the gods, and with the help of the Apostle Mark, Michael was taken to the land of Kala-Mazoo.

Book of Michael 1:3
Reaching his paradise, a paradise so longed for for many years, he sought wage enslavement. Nay you, you shall not find wage enslavement here! Nay you, seek income elswhere! Nay you, we shall enslave a lesser qualified manchild! 
It is the curse of the gods of greed, that the sons of the gods must seek enslavement to purchase bread. The wageslave is the fodder of the all powerful Inc. The wageslave carries the horse, which is the all powerful Inc. On our backs the powerful rest, from our pockets they collect their plunder. Woe to the wageslave. Woe to the sons of the gods.
The daughters of Lilith, and the daughters of the gods take on terms as wageslaves as well. Turning away their duties as mothers and wives, to pull the heavy stones. Deceit, rivalries, and drama plague every place they toil, to the detrement of the sons of man that must suffer their poison, and to themselves. Children are raised without motherly love, guidance, and discipline. The gods of greed replace the mother, and raise generations of wicked, selfish sons and daughters.

Book of Michael 1:4
So for months he wandered the paradise that was becoming his place of exile. Without a chariot, and his treasures, he searcheth the wastes on foot. O gods why art though so cruel? He screamed to the winds, and the gods sayeth " Suffer you, for you have turned away one of us, a daughter of Lilith! You will suffer and suffer until we grow weary of YOU. Wretched manchild, wretched Wandering Prophet of a Commercialized Hell, he who calleth himself Great Satan Inc. "

Book of Michael 1:5
The place of the stripping beavers, where the soda costs more than beer, the wandering prophet was enslaved. As a door monkey, he tooketh treasures from perves and welcomed them to the place of the stripping beavers. The enslavement was easy, but he wanted more.


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 1, 2004)

Clay: Lost it in the crash, please resend. And as for the number of dragons that need converting, close to 50+ 

Shiv: Thanks for those spells, and you have way to much time on your hands 

Knightfall1972: Come, join us. Join the condemed souls of the lounge.  Thanks for the zip file, btw.


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 1, 2004)

LOL! Yeah.

I would love a copy of all your wonderful dragons. I need to develop one for an 18th century campaign. Something a little less Tolkien, and more Gothic. A template that can be applied to the classics, but reflect the campaign I'm running. I'll wait and see what you create first though Krish...You are a dragon making machine! LOL.


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 1, 2004)

I would say that the steel dragon would fit in a campaign tailored after the 18 century (steampunk?), as it usually dwells among humans as a sage/scholar. And if you have access to _Monsters of Faerûn™_, check out the Song dragon. Also, the brown dragon from the same book would fit in desert areas. As for gothic, nothing beats a shadow dragon


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks!

I use Shadow Dragons, but I never thought of Steel Dragons! Steel Dragons would have the capability to corrupt humanity's belief in such creatures, and spread untruths about dragonkind! I like that. My campaign is all about deception, lies, and faulty mythology.

I need a cross between a red and a steel then. Fire is a very potent weapon, especially in a world of gunpowder! Perhaps i should blend the two?


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 1, 2004)

You could, or you could just help me convert the Steel, it is a very capable spellcaster, just load it with fire spells and you're set to go


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 2, 2004)

shivamuffin said:
			
		

> This thread should be changed to The Lounge, and moved to a general topic section of the message board. LOL.
> 
> 
> I like the Best of file. Very nice!




You're velcome... 



			
				Krishnath said:
			
		

> Knightfall1972: Come, join us. Join the condemed souls of the lounge.  Thanks for the zip file, btw.




Again, you're velcome... 

And I'll be around but I'm not likely to get sucked in completely by *The Lounge*. I went through the thread mainly to look for spells I could use for the document I'm creating for World of Kulan.

Which makes me ask the question to Clay_More and shivamuffin, you don't mind if I use your guys' spells for my Spells 3.5 document do you? If it's ok then send me an e-mail with your full name and whether or not you want your e-mail address listed in the document. (And no, it's not an official d20 book or anything like that. It's mainly for my reference but will go up at my World of Kulan Yahoo Group.)

And yes, you'll get a copy once the latest incarnation is finished. (It's 129 pages long right now.)

Anyway, gotta rest for a bit. All of a sudden I have splitting headache. It must be *The Lounge* calling to me. Need tylenol... ow!

Knightfall1972


----------



## BOZ (Jan 2, 2004)

i can change the name of the thread, and if you like i can move (or copy) it to the off-topic forum, where it will quickly go unnoticed among the hivemind threads.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 2, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i can change the name of the thread, and if you like i can move (or copy) it to the off-topic forum, where it will quickly go unnoticed among the hivemind threads.




Yes, but not by us as long as we know where it went to.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 2, 2004)

i'll go by the group consensus.  it's your thread - it can stay here as far as i care, or move to a more appropriate forum.    keep in mind, other forums may have imposed a maximum page/post count and this thread may suffer for that...


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 2, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i'll go by the group consensus.  it's your thread - it can stay here as far as i care, or move to a more appropriate forum.    keep in mind, other forums may have imposed a maximum page/post count and this thread may suffer for that...




Well, it is Wippit Guud's thread but shivamuffin seems to be *Lord of the Lounge* at the moment. If you say it can stay BOZ then I think it's best that it stays and is simply renamed.

What does everyone else think? Opinions? Concerns? Threats? 

KF72


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 2, 2004)

Sure, why move? Just a name change. We still do monster business here...Sometimes...LOL.

Knightfall1972 

Yes, you may use the goodies I posted. I would love a copy, and happy gaming.   

Michael Dallaire ( Shivamuffin )
Great Satan Inc
Kalamazoo, MI
greatsataninc@yahoo.com

Krishnath:

Is the Steel Dragon in the SRD? I like your idea about converting it. 

Oh! and here's a sweet spell for you:

Immolation 

Evocation [Fire]
Level: Sor/Wiz 5
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100 ft + 10 ft/level) 
Duration: Inst.
Target: 1 creature
Components: V,S,M 
Saving Throw:Yes
Spell Resistance: Yes

The caster causes one creature to burst into flames. The caster must have a clear line of sight to the target. Once the target is chosen, the caster mumbles the word " Hariq!! " (  pronounced Hareek, Which means burn ) and points at his intended target. A successful Fort save negates the spell.
Once ingnited, the creature will suffer d6 per caster level of damage, max  15d6 damage.
The most troublesome effect of this spell besides the damage inflicted upon the creature, is the possible damage that is inflicted upon any flamable items the creature may be carrying. 

Material component is a wooden doll coated in alchemist's fire. It is consumed upon casting.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 2, 2004)

shivamuffin said:
			
		

> Knightfall1972
> 
> Yes, you may use the goodies I posted. I would love a copy, and happy gaming.
> 
> ...




Thanks, I've added both major and minor electrify metal to my spells document. I'll send you a copy shiva once I've confirmed a few more contributors.



			
				shivamuffin said:
			
		

> Immolation
> 
> Evocation [Fire]
> Level: Sor/Wiz 5
> ...




Hmm, nice spell. Too bad I already have a spell of the same name, which the Jester created. Oh well, can't use them all. 

Cheers!

KF72

p.s. I'm off to the doctor's office to get some antibiotics. Pray for me. Hack, cough, weeze!


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 3, 2004)

> p.s. I'm off to the doctor's office to get some antibiotics. Pray for me. Hack, cough, weeze!




Concetrated garlic tabs. Works real good. garlic is a natural antibiotic.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 3, 2004)

shivamuffin said:
			
		

> Concetrated garlic tabs. Works real good. garlic is a natural antibiotic.




Hmm, I'll have to remember that. Regardless, I have a prescription now so I need to get it filled tomorrow. It was -25 degrees Celsius (-35 with windchill) in Edmonton today, so I went from home to the doctor's office, to the Subway, and back home AS FAST I COULD!

Man, is it cold right now!

KF72

p.s. -25/-35 degrees Celsius = -13/-31 degree Fahrenheit for my American friends. And it is going to be even colder tomorrow!


----------



## BOZ (Jan 3, 2004)

it has been unseasonably warm in chicago all winter.


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 3, 2004)

Change name of thread = yes.
Move thread = No, I don't think that is necessery as we do discuss critters and the like... On occassion 

Shiv: The steel is not in the SRD, as it has not been converted by WotC from 2E to 3E, we are allowed to convert it ourselves, and put it in the creature catalog for safe keeping  You can check the link in my sig to find it. I like the spell btw. 

Later,


----------



## Clay_More (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah, we got ourselves a good place to be here, the name-change might be appropriate though, lol.

Knight: Good luck at the doctors office

Shivamuffin: I think Immolation could easily be level 4. It inflicts the same amount of damage as Fireball per level but has a slightly higher cap. Fireball also burns items worn by the target, so that is not an unique function. 

Knightfall: Most of what I make of spells are intended for a book. I am doing my Necromancy spells for Necromancer's Legacy and all of my Evocation spells just got sent in for the Open Call for Evocations of the Archmagi. I will be happy to hand over any spells that aren't accepted there though. 

Nice seeing you in here so often Boz, sorry that I haven't been attentive at the threads outside the Underdark Fey one. Awfully busy couple of months


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 4, 2004)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Knight: Good luck at the doctors office




It went ok, but I had to _insist[/b] the doctor check my throat again. Doctor's are a pain sometimes but they do keep you honest once in while.



			
				Clay_More said:
			
		


			Knightfall: Most of what I make of spells are intended for a book. I am doing my Necromancy spells for Necromancer's Legacy and all of my Evocation spells just got sent in for the Open Call for Evocations of the Archmagi. I will be happy to hand over any spells that aren't accepted there though.
		
Click to expand...



Ok, so touch of hungering flesh is slated for *Necromancer's Legacy*, right? No worries, shiva already let me use the two he posted here, so I'm happy for now. Now, I just need to talk to RangerWickett regarding a conversion of watery double he did.

*Krish:* I thought the steel dragons got done in a Dragon Magazine. I know they're not in Draconomicon but I was sure I saw them done somewhere. (I take a look through my magazine collection.)

Cheers!

KF72_


----------



## Clay_More (Jan 4, 2004)

Actually, Knightfall, you can use Touch of Hungering Flesh with no problems. And I will send you the list of the spells that were not accepted at Enworld publishing.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 4, 2004)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Actually, Knightfall, you can use Touch of Hungering Flesh with no problems. And I will send you the list of the spells that were not accepted at Enworld publishing.




W00t!

Thanks, I'll make sure you get a copy once it's done!

Cheers!

KF72

p.s. BTW, can I get your full name for my Contributor List, please and thank you.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 4, 2004)

Considering that the Lounge is now for any monsters, not just fey I would like to present my latest creation. (Basically the ogre mage + psionic template + flavor text.)

*Ogre Mage of Janardun*
*Large Giant*
Hit Dice: 5d8+15 (37 hp)
Initiative: +4 (Improved Initiative)
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 40 ft. (good)
Armor Class: 18 (-1 size, +5 natural, +4 chain shirt), touch 9, flat-footed 18
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+13
Attack: Greatsword +8 melee (3d6+9) or composite longbow (+5) +2 ranged (2d6+5)
Full Attack: Greatsword +8 melee (3d6+9) or composite longbow (+5) +2 ranged (2d6+5)
Space/Reach: 10 ft. / 10 ft.
Special Attacks: Spell-like abilities, psionics
Special Qualities: Darkvision 90 ft., low-light vision, psionics, regeneration 5, spell resistance 19, telepathy
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +1, Will +3
Abilities: Str 23 (+6), Dex 10 (+0), Con 17 (+3), Int 14 (+2), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 17 (+3)
Skills: Concentration +11, Listen +10, Spellcraft +10, Spot +10 
Feats: Combat Expertise, Improved Initiative

Continent/Region: Janardun
Environment: Any hills, mountain, forest, or island
Organization: Solitary, pair, troupe (1–2 plus 2–4 athach and 2–4 ettins), or clan (20–50 plus 50% noncombatants, 6–12 wild dwarves, 2–6 athach, 2–6 ettins, 2–4 darkwings, and 1–2 quicklings)
Challenge Rating: 10
Treasure: Double standard
Alignment: Usually lawful evil
Advancement: By character class
Level Adjustment: +8

The ogre mages of Janardun are a psionic offshoot of ogre mages found throughout the rest of the world. For some reason, only the ogre mages of Janardun have developed psionics and, in fact, their distant kin cannot even develop psionic potential.

Most believe this is an inherent trait related to the large number of psionicists whom have developed amongst the other races of Janardun. However, unlike these other races, the ogre mages of Janardun always have psionic powers and they use them to intimidate and control their humanoid servants. Athach, ettins, wild dwarves, darkwings, and quicklings all serve the ogre mages of Janardun.

The ogre mages of Janardun stand about 10½ feet tall and weighs up to 725 pounds, being slightly more powerful than other ogre mages. Their skin varies in color from light green to light blue, and its hair is black or very dark brown. The ogre mages of Janardun favor loose, comfortable clothing and lightweight armor, although they do tend towards more exotic styles including Kanpurian silks.

Ogre mages speak Giant and Common.

*Combat*
Ogre mages rely on their psionics and spell-like abilities, resorting to physical combat only when necessary. When faced with obviously superior forces, they prefer to retreat using gaseous form rather than fight a losing battle.

More often than not they force their servants to fight for them. However, they are not cowards. They simply do not view the other races of Janardun a threat to them. If pressed by a strong foe they will resort to physical battle and they are more than a match for most low-level opponents. High-level ogre mages have been known to decimate entire bands of knights and adventurers and none have met an Ogre Magi Lord and lived to tell about it.

_Spell-Like Abilities_: At will – _darkness_, _invisibility_. 1/day – _charm person_ (DC 14), _cone of cold_ (DC 18), _gaseous form_, _polymorph_, _sleep_ (DC 14). Caster level: 9th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

_Flight_ (Su): An ogre mage can cease or resume flight as a free action. While using _gaseous form_ it can fly at its normal speed and has perfect maneuverability.

_Psionics_ (Sp): At will – _body adjustment_, _concussion,_ and _lesser domination_. An ogre mage freely manifests its powers but doesn’t need a minimum score in the key ability for a given discipline. The creature otherwise follows the standard rules for manifesting.

_Attack/Defense Modes_ (Sp): At will – _ego whip_, _id insinuation_/_mental barrier_, _tower of iron will_. An ogre mage does not pay power points to activate a psionic attack or defense mode but freely manifests it. They otherwise follow all the rules for psionic combat.

_Regeneration_ (Ex): Fire and acid deal normal damage to an ogre mage.
An ogre mage that loses a limb or body part can reattach it by holding the severed member to the stump. Reattachment takes 1 minute. If the head or some other vital organ is severed, it must be reattached within 10 minutes or the creature dies. An ogre mage cannot regrow lost body parts.

_Telepathy_ (Su): The victim of the ogre mage can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet, of the ogre mage, that has a language. The victim is always terrified and will often communicate in an irrational manner.

*The Society of Ogre Mages of Janardun*
The ogre mages of Janardun are the masters of the highlands of Janardun, as well as the deep forests and wild islands surrounding the island continent. They are the bane of the Republic and its protectors, the psionic knights known as the Insightful Order.

Ogre mages do not build cities like the humans of the Republic, instead living in isolated clans scattered mainly throughout the mountain ranges of Janardun. Here they plot and scheme to conquer the island continent and subjugate its people. And they would have ages ago if not for the fact that each clan believes it is destined to rule Janardun. The clans rarely work together and often war amongst each other.

This is the only thing that has saved the Republic through 3,000 years of history.

The most powerful ogre mages are multiclassed psion/sorcerers known as the Ogre Magi Lords. These lords are incredibly powerful and their humanoid followers believe they are Gods and worship them as such. However, while epic in power, these lords are mortal and cannot grant spells to their followers.

There are no less than six Ogre Magi Lords and most in the Republic believe there are even more. The two known Ogre Magi Lords are known as the Black Thunderer and Horun the Impaler. Each controls one of the major mountain ranges on the island continent. The Black Thunderer controls the Black Dawn Mountains on the southwest part of the continent, while Horun the Impaler controls the Bleak Pit Mountains on the northeast part of the continent.

The servants of the ogre mages make up nearly one-third the numbers of an ogre mage clan. The athach and ettins are the frontline warriors of the clan, while the wild dwarves act as the shock troops who strike fear into the hearts of the Republic’s people. The darkwings and quicklings are the assassins of the clan, often sent to infiltrate the cities of the Republic and kill its most popular citizens.

Surprisingly, the ogre mages of Janardun are quite fond of their children. They never beat or abuse an ogre mage child unless the child betrayed the tenets of its clan. Ogre mage children are considered to have a higher status than the servant races of the ogre mages. Thus, for a servant race to harm a ogre mage child in any way is punishable by death. This protection does not include ogre mage children from other clans, however.

*Ogre Mage Characters*
Ogre mages of Janardun favor the psion class. However, most ogre mages encountered are warriors or adapt/warriors. Ogre mage leaders are always psion/sorcerers, although many clans are lead into battle by powerful barbarians or fighters.

Ogre mages of Janardun are not very devoted, as a people. After all, how can they convince their followers they are gods if they, in turn, worship gods. There are exceptions, however. Many outcast ogre mages have been known to worship the deities of the Pantheon of the Republic or a World God known on Janardun.

The most popular god of choice for outcast ogre mages is Anshar, The Night, while those that choose a World God either worship Karontor or Meriadar. Ogre mage clerics of Anshar can choose two of the following domains: Chaos, Darkness, and Evil. Ogre mage clerics of Karontor can choose two of the following domains: Animal, Bestial, Destruction, and Evil. Ogre mage clerics of Meriadar can choose two of the following domains: Art, Knowledge, Law, Luck, and Protection.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 4, 2004)

*Half-fiendish dwarves revised for 3.5E*

Krish will likely remember this one from my old thread. However, it has been converted to 3.5 and given a full description. - KF72

*Planetouched, Go’lok (half-fiendish dwarf)*
*Medium-Size Outsider (Evil, Lawful)*
Hit Dice: 1d8+2 (6 hp)
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
Speed: 20ft. in scale mail (4 squares); base speed 20ft.
AC: 19 (+2 Dex, +4 scale mail, +2 heavy shield, +1 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 17
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+4
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d4+3) or dwarven waraxe +5 melee (1d10+2) or composite shortbow (+3) +3 ranged (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melee  (1d4+2) and bite -1 melee (1d6+1) or dwarven waraxe +5 melee (1d10+2) and bite -1 melee (1d6+1) and claw -1 melee (1d4+1) or composite shortbow (+3) +3 ranged (1d6+3)
Space/Reach: 5ft./5ft.
Special Attacks: Racial traits, smite good
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 5/magic, racial traits, spell-like abilities, weapon familiarity (dwarven waraxe), weapon familiarity (dwarven urgrosh)
Saves: Fort +5*, Ref +2*, Will -1*
Abilities: Str 17 (+3), Dex 15 (+2), Con 16 (+3), Int 14 (+2), Wis 9 (-1), Cha 8 (-1)
20
Skills: Appraise +6**, Concentration +5, Craft (blacksmithing) +6**, Craft (stonemasonry) +6**, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (the planes) +4, Listen +3, Search +4, Spellcraft +4, Spot +3
Feats: Weapon Focus (dwarven waraxe)

Climate/Terrain: Any hill, mountains, and underground
Organization: Team (2–4), squad (11–20 plus 2 3rd-level sergeants and 1 leader of 3rd to 6th-level), or clan (30–100 plus 30% noncombatants plus 1 3rd-level sergeant per 10 adults, 5 5th-level lieutenants, and 3 7th-level captains)
Challenge Rating: 2
Treasure: Standard coins; double goods; standard items
Alignment: Always lawful evil
Advancement: By character class
Level Adjustment: +4

Dwarves are known for their vigilance against evil even so much as to take the fight to it. This often leads to dwarven warriors dying or being taken prisoner. Those unfortunate dwarven souls that are captured by fiends are often dragged backed to the Nine Hells or the Abyss. Those taken by demons don’t last long in the chaos of the Abyss. However, dwarves adapt better to the lawful nature of the Hells, regardless of the horrors that exist there.

Go’loks are children of dwarven slaves that adapted to living within the lawful and evil society of the devils in the Nine Hells. They appear to be dwarves but with mottled skin, which ranged from blood red to pitch black. They have long, black claws and jagged teeth, as well as milky-white eyes filled with malevolence.

Go’loks speak Dwarven and Infernal.

*Combat*
Go’loks use tactics like normal dwarves but without honor or mercy. They battle to kill, maim, and smite good opponents using traditional dwarven weapons modified with jagged edges and fiendish engravings.

_Smite Good_ (Su): Once per day a go’lok can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its Hit Dice against a good foe. This ability doesn’t stack with the Smite Good class ability of the Blackguard prestige class.

_Racial Traits_ (Ex): See below.

_Spell-like Abilities_: 3/day—_darkness_. This ability is as if the spell is cast by a 1st-level cleric.

*Go’lok Characters*
Go’loks favor the fighter class.

*Go’lok Traits*
Go’loks benefit from a number of racial traits:
— +4 to Strength, +4 to Dexterity, +4 to Constitution, +4 Intelligence.
— Medium-sized. (Use dwarf height and weight. See the PHB in Chapter 6: Description.)
— Base land speed is 20 feet.
— Darkvision up to 60 feet.
— +1 racial bonus to attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids, through special combat training.
— +2 racial bonus to Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
— +4 dodge bonus against giants, through special defensive training.
— _Stability_: +4 bonus to ability checks made to resist bull rush and trip attacks when standing on the ground.
— A go’lok is immune to poison and has acid, cold, electricity and fire resistance 20.
— Stonecunning. +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, can find stonework traps, can notice unusual stonework even when not actively searching, and can intuit depth beneath the surface.
— _Smite Good_ (Su): As per the description under Combat.
— _Spell-like Abilities_: As per the description under Combat.
— _Skills_: Go’loks receive a +2 racial bonus to Appraise checks and Craft or Profession checks that are related to stone or metal. **Not reflected in the skill numbers given here.
— _Automatic Languages_: Dwarven and Infernal. _Bonus Languages_: Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
— _Favored Class_: Fighter. A multiclass go’lok's fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 4, 2004)

Knigt: The one that was in Dragon Mag. was the greyhawk dragon, they are similar, but they are not the same species. Nice critters by the way, and I hope you'll get better. Still looking for Air, Earth, Fire, and Water spells (or with the electricity, acid, or cold spell descrepitor) for my elementalist, I think I might dig out my old Athasian (Dark Sun) campaign setting PDF and convert a few spell...hmm.... _glass-storm_. I will be sure to post the fruits of my labor if I do. 

Clay: Are you going to send me those spells again? (not the necromancy ones, the others, I still got the necromancy spells). Please?


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 4, 2004)

Clay: You're right about the spell. I think it's preferrable to a Fireball, since it won't create an area of effect issue in combat. LOL. That's why I made it...( Sigh ), I have been known to get out of hand with fire spells in campaigns, so Immolation was a solution. Conflagration, an Al Qadim spell is much nastier. I have a copy ( BTW, I wish I was the author of this ):

Conflagration
Evocation [Fire]
Level: Sah [flame] 9, Sor/Wiz 9
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
Target: 1 creature
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: Reflex half (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes

This gruesome spell sets a living creature on fire, incinerating its hair, and clothing, and at least the top layer of flesh.
The target takes 2d6 damage each round, with no saving throw. Individuals within 10 feet of the target are allowed a Reflex saving throw. Failure means that they, too, take the 2d6 hit points of fire damage; success means the damage is halved. As conflagration inflicts continuos damage, Concentration checks are required to cast spells in the area.
The living target of the conflagration can move and fight normally as long as he lives, and all those within 10 feet at any time during the round are subject to fire damage.  
Death brings no relief. Upon death, the target's corpse falls under the control of the caster (if he is within range), who can animate the target as a standard action, causing the body to stagger 20 ft. each round, spreading further destruction. 
Conflagration is difficult to thwart without magical means. Spraying the target with water or sand only creates a billowing cloud of steam or hot dust within 20 feet of the target, causing 4d6 points of additional fire damage to those within the cloud (but not to the target). Complete immersion in a large amount of water, or burial beneath the sand, reduces damage to 1 point per round for both the target and those within 10 feet. A well or reflecting pool does not contain enough water for this task, but a small lake does.
Material Component: A wax doll.


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 4, 2004)

Ouch, that's friggin nasty. Why are fire spells those that are easiest to create.

Also, a no go on the Dark Sun spells front. I thought there where spells in the revised campaign setting box. I was wrong


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 4, 2004)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Knigt: The one that was in Dragon Mag. was the greyhawk dragon, they are similar, but they are not the same species. Nice critters by the way, and I hope you'll get better. Still looking for Air, Earth, Fire, and Water spells (or with the electricity, acid, or cold spell descrepitor) for my elementalist, I think I might dig out my old Athasian (Dark Sun) campaign setting PDF and convert a few spell...hmm.... _glass-storm_. I will be sure to post the fruits of my labor if I do.




Krish, have you checks out the Dark Sun 3 conversion on Athas.org? It is a *Amazing* conversion with spells, psionics, and everything. They've done several other PDFs incluidng adventures, a monster compendium, and a few other accessorys.

As for the Greyhawk versus Steel dragon, I'm pretty sure I heard, back during 2E, they were considered the same dragon by the design staff but the name steel dragon came about so player's could use a greyhawk dragon in the Forgotten Realms. I could be wrong though, it was a while ago.   

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 4, 2004)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Also, a no go on the Dark Sun spells front. I thought there where spells in the revised campaign setting box. I was wrong




Uh, you must have a different revised box set then me because I'm looking at the Age of Heroes book and it has the following spells in it:

_Priest_
Air Lens
Conjure Elemental
Create Holy Element
Create Tree of Life
Merciful Shadows
Rejuvenate
Sandstorm

_Wizard_
Create Tree of Life
Detect Psionics
Fleet Feet
Psionic Dampener
Raze
Rejuvenate
Transmute Sand to Stone

Air Lens and Create Element, as well as Glass Storm are in the Dark Sun 3 PDF at Athas.org, BTW.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 4, 2004)

shivamuffin said:
			
		

> Clay: You're right about the spell. I think it's preferrable to a Fireball, since it won't create an area of effect issue in combat. LOL. That's why I made it...( Sigh ), I have been known to get out of hand with fire spells in campaigns, so Immolation was a solution. Conflagration, an Al Qadim spell is much nastier. I have a copy ( BTW, I wish I was the author of this ):
> 
> Conflagration
> Evocation [Fire]
> <snip>




Yoink!


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 4, 2004)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Uh, you must have a different revised box set then me because I'm looking at the Age of Heroes book and it has the following spells in it:




Heh, I probably should have said: _Any spells I can use in it._

Hmm.... I think I will check out Athas.org, I really want that Glass Storm spell...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 7, 2004)

Happy new year, all. Can't you use the elemental stuff from Dragon #314? Or is closed content a no-no?


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 7, 2004)

I probably could use it, but not if it isn't OGL...

And a happy new year to you too. Got any resolutions you would like to share?


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 8, 2004)

Alright peoples.

LOL.

Movie recommendation: Irreversable

This movie is brutal, graphic, and will test your morality. It's a French film, so be warned, it will disturb you. Well, it should anyway. I was actually pissed off, and felt guilty for being an American that is desensitized to violence. This movie reminded me, that I am still in possession of a soul. 

Music: Darkness

It's a flashback to the Glam Rock/Hair Metal era. These guys came out in 2003, and they suck so bad it's funny. We have been listening to the CD for a week or two now, and it brings us to tears. It's so terrible. LOL. " Get your hands off of my woman mother er " is by far, the funniest tune on that wretched masterpiece! The singers high pitched voice and cheezy lyrics should have you rolling.


----------



## Clay_More (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Mr. Nath, will send that spell document over when I have time. Been working 11 hours a day for the last week to make enough money to visit that GF of mine (and to say hello to her husband while Im at it), so I didn't have time.

Muffin, you guys should really feel guilty for being Americans  
The French actually make pretty many good movies. Seen many of Luc Besson's movies that I really, really liked. Dobermann, Taxi 1 & 2, Leon etc. He also made Jean d'arc and The Fifth Element, but I liked those less than the above-mentioned.


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 8, 2004)

German movies piss me off ( In a good way ) the most. Especially war movies. The main characters always die, and the movie ends with a bunch of dead people!
*Stalingrad * was a great movie, and so was *Das Boot*, but everybody perished!! LOL.


----------



## Clay_More (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah, love those two movies. Very depressing movies actually, but they show alot of the horrors of war. Stalingrad is so bleak in the end, when everybody is in a state of chaos and panick. 

My GF is from Volgograd, which is the former Stalingrad. She showed me some pictures of her city and it appears that there are no buildings there from before 1950. The entire thing was practically levelled and rebuilt. Normally, a European city, especially one as big as Stalingrad, has very many ancient buildings. Volgograd today has almost none.


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 8, 2004)

That was one of the greatest battles of the 20th century. I always liked the Russians, they're survivors.

Ever see Europa Europa?


----------



## Clay_More (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah, and they are still pretty tough people. No soft education system there, its work work work. 

I didn't see that one though, who's it by?


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 8, 2004)

This is from Amazon, where I just added it to my wish list. It's a true story. Great movie.


Starring: Marco Hofschneider, Salomon Perel, See more

Director: Agnieszka Holland

Encoding: Region 1 (U.S. and Canada only. This DVD will probably NOT be viewable in other countries. Read more about DVD formats.) 
Format: Color, Widescreen

Rated:  Not for sale to persons under age 18. 
Studio: MGM/UA Video

DVD Release Date: March 4, 2003 
DVD Features: 
Theatrical trailer(s)

Widescreen letterbox format

ASIN: B00007KQ9X 

Average Customer Review:  Based on 35 reviews. Write a review. 

Amazon.com Sales Rank (DVD): 8,058 

Popular in: Wilmington, DE (#5)


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 8, 2004)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Been working 11 hours a day for the last week to make enough money to visit that GF of mine (and to say hello to her husband while Im at it)time.




Holy mother of all that is holy! She's married?!?! 

The darkness: Very funny, seen any of their music videos? They're so 1970's it's freaky.

As for good movies, find and watch _In the aftermath_. It is without a doubt the best post-apocalyptic movie ever.


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll check that out. There was a good Brittish Post Apoc years ago, but I can't find it. I think it was called " Threads ". Ever hear of it?


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, but unfortunatly I missed it when it was shown on the european sci-fi channel, and now they don't broadcast to sweden anymore


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 12, 2004)

A creation that didn't make it into *Book of Templates: Deluxe Edition*; now updated to v.3.5 for World of Kulan. They had at least one maybe two templated harpy examples, plus this one is a little broken. (Harpy + Half-Humanoid + Half-Nymph.)

*Faerie Harpy*
*Medium-Size Fey (Humanoid)*
*Hit Dice:* 7d8 (31 hp)
*Initiative:* +1 (Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares), fly 80 ft. (average)
*AC:* 11 (+1 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 11
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+1
*Attack:* Claw +1 melee (1d4) or club +1 melee (1d6) or stone +3 ranged (1d3)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +1 melee (1d4) or club +1 melee (1d6) or stone +3 ranged (1d3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft. / 5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Captivating song
*Special Qualities:* Charm person, effusive charm, extra skill points, immunities, mixed blood, no favored class restriction
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +7, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 15 (+2), Con 10 (+0), Int 11 (+0), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 19 (+4)
*Skills:* Balance +5, Bluff +7*, Concentration +3, Diplomacy +7*, Escape Artist +5, Hide +5, Intimidate +10*, Listen +4, Move Silently +5, Perform (melody) +7*, Sense Motive +4, Spot +4
*Feats:* Dodge, Flyby Attack, Persuasive

*Continent/Region:* Any except the Fallenlands and Triadora
*Environment:* Temperate and warm land and underground
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, or flight (7–12)
*Challenge Rating:* 6
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually chaotic neutral
*Advancement:* By character class

Sages scratch their heads at the existence of faerie harpies. Most believe they cannot be a naturally occurring race and were bred for some purpose in ages past. Most likely they were bred to see the results of combining a harpy’s song with the charismatic nature of nymphs. Their human heritage was most likely used to bridge the gap between the two female creatures. Regardless of their true origins, faerie harpies are a race that includes harpies, humans and nymphs amongst its ancestors but are always female.

Faerie harpies appear like strange, exotically beautiful harpies with the delicate youthful, features of nymphs and fine, reptilian wings. A faerie harpy’s lower body and legs are strong and scaled but strangely pleasing to the eye. Their eye’s pupils are always coal black and their wild, tangled hair, fine strands that look like silk, is either light blond or blood red in color. Faerie harpy’s feet and hands end in talons but are not as pronounced as a full-blooded harpy’s. Their skin range from shades of deeply tanned bronze to russet red.

Faerie harpies are torn between their multiple heritages, when it comes to interacting with other races. Because of their harpy heritage, they are strongly territorial especially when dealing with female adventurers and humanoids. And are prone to fits of violence when angered but often sulk for days afterwards, as they prefer not to be alone. However, like nymphs, faerie harpies are likely to react favorably to handsome humanoids, especially elves, humans and halflings. They never play the damsel in distress as most males are put off by their exotic heritage. They prefer the direct approach and can be quite relentless in their pursuit of a male they fancy. Faerie harpies are very unpredictable.

Faerie harpies do not wear clothing, using their strange, exotic looks to beguile and confuse male adventurers and humanoids.

Faerie harpies speak Sylvan and Common. A faerie harpy with an Intelligence score of 12 or more can also speak Draconic.

*Combat*
Faerie harpies only attack when angered, preferring to attempt a diplomatic solution, especially if those entering its territory are male. They often attempt to charm males if there aren’t any females present. They like riddles and jokes and will pester adventurers to remain and entertain them (especially bards).

If forced into combat they will use their captivating song to charm their foes and their Flyby Attack feat to attack opponent from the air with clubs or small, thrown rocks. What happens next depends on how mad the faerie harpy is. If still passive, the faerie harpy will simply fly away leaving its charmed foes behind to wander around in confusion trying to find the creature. If enraged, the faerie harpy will continue to attack and lead captured victims into dangerous or embarrassing situations.

_Captivating Song_ (Su): The most beguiling ability of the faerie harpy is its captivating song. When a faerie harpy sings, all creatures (other than faerie harpies) within a 300-foot spread must succeed at a Will save (DC 15) or become utterly captivated. This is a sonic, mind-affecting charm. If the save is successful, that creature cannot be affected again by that faerie harpy’s song for one day.

A captivated victim walks toward the faerie harpy, taking the most direct route available. If the path leads into a dangerous area, that creature gets a second saving throw. Captivated creatures can take no actions other than to defend themselves. A victim within 5 feet of the faerie harpy stands there and offers no resistance to the monster’s attacks. The effect continues for as long as the faerie harpy sings. A bard’s countersong ability allows the captivated creature to attempt a new Will save.

_Charm Person_ (Su): Faerie harpies can cast charm person as a free action three times per day. They use this supernatural ability as a 14th level sorcerer.

_Effusive Charm_ (Ex): The DC of all spells from the Enchantment school of magic increase by +4 when cast by a faerie harpy. *A faerie harpy gains a +4 circumstance bonus to all Charisma-based skills. This bonus doubles when dealing with males.

_Immunities_ (Ex): Faerie harpies are immune to the Blinding Beauty and Unearthly Beauty attacks of full-blooded nymphs.

_Mixed Blood_ (Ex): For all special abilities and effects, faerie harpies are considered harpy, human and nymph.

*Faerie Harpy Characters*
Faerie harpies tend to be bards, druids or sorcerers or multiclass druid/sorcerers. A few become clerics, worshipping either Damh or an elven god.

A faerie harpy treats its highest level of character class as their favored class for the purposes of multiclassing. Faerie harpy clerics of Damh can choose any two of the following domains: Art, Charm, Fey, Luck, and Music.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 12, 2004)

*Another fey revised to v.3.5*

Glass Spider + Verminoid Template (from the Book of Templates: Deluxe Edition) + Half-Fey Template (L&L Monster Handbook, I think).

*Spider-kin, Gema*
*Medium-Size Fey*
*Hit Dice:* 2d6 (7 hp)
*Initiative:* +4 (Dex)
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares), climb 10 ft.
*AC:* 20 (+4 Dex, +6 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/-2
*Attack:* Bite +4 melee (1d6-2); or shortspear -2 melee (1d6-2) or shortbow +4 ranged (1d6)
*Full Attack:* Bite +4 melee (1d6-2); or shortspear -2 melee (1d6-2) or shortbow +4 ranged (1d6)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft. / 5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Glamour magic, vitrifying poison, web
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., immunities, low-light vision, reflective carapace, stability, SR 5
*Saves *:* Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 7 (-2), Dex 19 (+4), Con 10 (+0), Int 12 (+1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 17 (+3)
*Skills:* Climb +5, Hide +6 **, Jump +5, Listen +7, Move Silently +6 **, Spot +7, Survival +7
*Feats:* Alertness, Weapon Finesse (B)

*Continent/Region:* Harqual/The Crystal Cairns
*Environment:* Any forest, hill, and underground
*Organization:* Solitary or colony (2–5)
*Challenge Rating:* 4
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually chaotic good
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +7

Verminoid fey-spiders of crystalline beauty, the gema are found in the Crystal Forest of Harqual, hibernating in summers and weaving its web in spring. Their furless bodies can pass for ice and snow to the distracted traveler.

Gema speak Sylvan.

*Combat*
Gema are nonviolent by nature and will rarely enter melee combat. More often they will use their Glamour Magic and Web abilities to hinder opponents so they can escape. Gema forced into combat will attack either by biting or using a manufactured weapon. It is rumored that gema elders will fight with powerful magical crystalline swords of incredible beauty.

_Glamour Magic_ (Su): Gema gain the ability to use the following arcane spells once per day as a 1st-level sorcerer: _dancing lights_, _mage hand_, and _flare_.

_Immunities_ (Ex): Gema are immune to sleep attacks and abilities.

_Reflective Carapace_ (Ex): A gemas shiny carapace reflects _lightning bolts_, and other electrical attacks, 10% of the time back at the caster; otherwise they are merely negated. Check for reflection before rolling to overcome the creature's spell resistance.

_Stability_ (Ex): Gema are more stable because of their multiple legs, gaining a +4 stability bonus against trip attacks.

_Vitrifying Poison_ (Su): The victim of a successful bite must make a Fortitude save (DC 11). Failure means the victim is slowed, as per the spell cast by a 3rd-level sorcerer. Failing the second save one minute later causes the victim to start vitrifying (turning into glass).

_Web_ (Su): Gema can attack with its web up to three times per day. This is similar to an attack with a net but has a maximum range of 35 feet, with a range increment of 5 feet, and is effective against targets of up to Large size (see the PHB for details on net attacks). The web anchors the target in place allowing no movement. 

An entangled creature can escape with a successful Escape Artist check (DC 25) or break the crystalline web with a successful Strength check (DC 20). The web has a hardness of 1, 8 hit points and takes half damage from fire.

_Saves_: *Gema gain a +4 bonus to all saves versus mind-influencing effects and spells or spell-like effects from the Enchantment school.

_Skills_: **Gema receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide and Move Silently checks when in the Crystal Cairns of Harqual.

*Gema Characters*
A gema’s favored class is sorcerer. Gema may also become bards, clerics, druids, rogues, psions, and wizards. Gema make poor fighters but have been known to become rangers. Gema cannot be barbarians, paladins, monks, or psychic warriors.

Gema druids worship either Daghdha or Ehlonna. Gema clerics usually choose one of the following deities as their patron: Calphas, Daghdha, Damh, Ehlonna, Immotion, Kuil, and Olidammara. They may also choose any dwarf or gnome deity as their patron but cannot take the Dwarf or Gnome Domains respectively.


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 12, 2004)

Trying to get the thread back on track? Bad knightfall, bad, bad knightfall 

Nice template combos though.


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 12, 2004)

Very cool, nice work!


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 12, 2004)

What's up Shiv?


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 13, 2004)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Trying to get the thread back on track? Bad knightfall, bad, bad knightfall
> 
> Nice template combos though.




Hey, someone had to do it.   

Both those creatures are going to part of my World of Kulan Monster Compilations. The Gema is Compilation I, which is almost ready to be finalized and go back online at my World of Kulan Yahoo Group.

Monster Compilation II is a new project that is going to be ongoing for the foreseeable future.   

Here's a list of what is in *World of Kulan: Monster Compilation I*: _Aaleear_, arachog, baklath, buckawn, centaur of Harqual, cloud jatten, dark water, deep minotaur, desert elf, dracovaran, earth ogre, ee’aar, Fallenlanden bakemono, Fallenlanden dragon-kin, fire jatten, flind, forest elf, fremlin, frost jatten, geckolisk, gema, gnoll, griff, grippli, hairfoot halfling, high dwarf, hill dwarf, hill jatten, horn minotaur, ibonahin, kenku, kerrn, kitt, _luminous_, lupin, _morlock_, mountain orc, nagpa, ogre mage of Janardun, phanaton, _piper_, rakasta, reef giant, rockwood gnome, sahne, seven seas dragon, silver elf, silver ‘wild’ elf, simbasta, star gnome, stone jatten, storm jatten, tabaxi, the torin, throkr, vonakyndra, xanth, and zebranaur.
Those listed in _italics_ are OGC.

Here's a list of what will be in *World of Kulan: Monster Compilation II*: _Anaema_, aphranaen elf, Belin human, Bitran dwarf, Bitran gnome, blood elf, breshidi, cyclops, cyradi human, dire troll, dragonwyrm, eldred elf, Fallenlanden hengeyokai, Fallenlanden janni, Fallenlanden minotaur, faerie harpy, hunter elf, hutaakan, ice troll, _illonis_, jiltan, kha, klorthak, lacerta, lacerta warbeast, mongrelman, _nevae_, _niomus_, northman of Harqual, quickling, _ragahd_, rakasta cat, Relix (Proxy of Damh), shoal elf, shoyir elf, _siarran_, silk spider, tabaxi (warrior of Tu), tasloi, thasin, tortle, urik-aa, wemic of Triadora, were-worg ogre, wild dwarf, and Wyrknari Vok plus more once I figure out what is all going to be in it. 
Those listed in _italics_ are OGC.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 13, 2004)

ah, many of those D&D classics.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 13, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> ah, many of those D&D classics.




Yep, I love the classics. Now I just need Fiend Folio so I have the kopru, as well.


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Krish! Hey all!

Just working, smoking, drinking, and living. I need a woman I guess. My roommates cat raped my arm 2 weeks ago!! It's the most action I've had in 7 months. LOL.

I actually ran a Sutenlund campaign adventure last Sunday, and I hope it works out. It was a bit choppy, but I think I can pull off this DM stuff with D20. There's so many little rules, and things to tweek!

For instance:

A rogue in the group wanted to use his fists as his primary weapon. So he took Unarmed Strike as a feet. I ruled that 2 fists are a natural attack for humanoids ( Humans, orcs, and such ), so there were no attack penalties for using fists as weapons if one had Unarmed Strike. It's been interesting so far.

If 2 fists are a natural attack, then do monks get three attacks with their flurry of blows? I never understood why humans and 2 fists would not be considered natural attacks. Like a trolls 2 claws.

Another problem:

If a rogue Tumbles behind an opponent, does he get a sneak attack? I know they get it for flanking, and being invisible.

The Tumble DCs are too high. I changed it to DC 15 around, and 20 to Tumble through. Is that bad? It's the only thing in combat that can save a rogue's ass.

Did 3.5 dump the Refocus option for initiative? I brought it back, is that bad? and why, if it is?


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 13, 2004)

shivamuffin said:
			
		

> Hey Krish! Hey all!
> A rogue in the group wanted to use his fists as his primary weapon. So he took Unarmed Strike as a feet. I ruled that 2 fists are a natural attack for humanoids ( Humans, orcs, and such ), so there were no attack penalties for using fists as weapons if one had Unarmed Strike. It's been interesting so far.
> 
> If 2 fists are a natural attack, then do monks get three attacks with their flurry of blows? I never understood why humans and 2 fists would not be considered natural attacks. Like a trolls 2 claws.




One fist is primary, the other secondary.



			
				shivamuffin said:
			
		

> If a rogue Tumbles behind an opponent, does he get a sneak attack? I know they get it for flanking, and being invisible.




Only if the opponent is denies his DEx bonus to AC or is flanked.



			
				shivamuffin said:
			
		

> The Tumble DCs are too high. I changed it to DC 15 around, and 20 to Tumble through. Is that bad? It's the only thing in combat that can save a rogue's ass.




That's what stat and skill boosting magic items are for. 



			
				shivamuffin said:
			
		

> Did 3.5 dump the Refocus option for initiative? I brought it back, is that bad? and why, if it is?



I have no idea, but if it works for your group, go with it.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 14, 2004)

*WoK Monster Compilation II Preview!*

No description for this yet. Basically, take one normal sized cat, add the Gigantic Template from BoTDE up to Medium size, then add the updated Dire Animal Template from the Web Release from Necromancer Games.

Thus, the rakasta cat... the favored mount of the rakasta of Kulan. Here kitty, kity, kitty! 

*Rakasta Cat*
*Large Animal (Dire)*
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+16 (37 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 60 ft. (12 squares)
*AC:* 13 (-1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+12
*Attack:* Claw +11 melee (1d6+9)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +11 melee (1d6+6) and bite +5 melee (1d8+3)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft. / 10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* –
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +4, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 23 (+6), Dex 11 (+0), Con 18 (+4), Int 2 (-4), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 7 (-2)
*Skills:* Balance +11, Climb +13, Hide +13*, Jump +17, Listen +4, Move Silently +8, Spot +4
*Feats:* Alertness, Weapon Focus (claw)

*Continent/Region:* Any except the Fallenlands
*Environment:* Warm plains
*Organization:* Domesticated
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Advancement:* –

*Combat*

_Scent_ (Ex): A rakasta cat can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.

_Skills_: Rakasta cats have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Balance and Jump checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8.


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 14, 2004)

Krish, thanks for the clarification!

Knightfall, you're a monster making machine! LOL.


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 14, 2004)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Thus, the rakasta cat... the favored mount of the rakasta of Kulan. Here kitty, kity, kitty!




LOL...

Shiv: No problemo.

Now where in hades is Clay....


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 14, 2004)

Don't know, but at ROE he posted a pic of his Russian love bunny.


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 14, 2004)

I see...

Btw, do you have any comments/suggestions on the Steel Dragon, I would love to hear them.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 14, 2004)

shivamuffin said:
			
		

> Knightfall, you're a monster making machine! LOL.




Heh! 

The favored mount used across the Fallenlands. Monitor Lizard + Dire Template + Warbeast Template. Tweaked for a desert environmemt.

*Giant Lizard, Lacerta Warbeast*
*Large Animal (Dire)*
*Hit Dice:* 6d8+48 (78 hp)
*Initiative:* +6 (Dex, Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 50 ft. (10 squares)
*AC:* 18 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +7 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+18
*Attack:* Bite +13 melee (2d6+16)
*Full Attack:* Bite +13 melee (2d6+16)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft. / 10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* –
*Special Qualities:* Combative mount, low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +15, Ref +7, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 32 (+11), Dex 15 (+2), Con 26 (+8), Int 2 (-4), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 2 (-4)
*Skills:* Climb +15, Hide +10*, Listen +7**, Move Silently +10, Spot +7**, Survival +6
*Feats:* Alertness, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative

*Continent/Region:* The Fallenlands
*Environment:* Warm desert
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 5
*Advancement:* 7-15 HD

The market price for a lacerta warbeast is 550 gp.

*Combat*

_Combative Mount_ (Ex) .A rider on a trained lacerta warbeast gets a +2 circumstance bonus on all Ride checks. A lacerta warbeast is proficient with light, medium, and heavy armor.

_Skills:_ Lacerta warbeasts have a +1 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks. *In desert areas, the Hide bonus improves to +8. **A lacerta warbeast has a +8 racial bonus on any Listen or Spot check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if distracted or endangered.


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 14, 2004)

Not bad.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 14, 2004)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Not bad.




Thanks Krish!

Just noticed I had the damage bonus for its Bite attack wrong. Sometimes it helps to see a creation posted on this board. The way the background and text is colored makes you "see things" that you don't notice in a word document.

KF72


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 14, 2004)

Krish, my only suggestion for the Steel Dragon would be a BW that involves something sharp being sprayed forth.


----------



## Clay_More (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey guys, been a little pre-occupied lately, mostly with a little Russian love-bunny 

I will get that Evocation document over your way tomorrow Mr. Nath, and sorry for my recent absence.

http://koti.mbnet.fi/boogey/CM_XTree.jpg

Thats my girlfriend to the left on that picture. I am the chubby guy with the pointy hair to the right. Im the one that looks as if though he is about to pass out in a drunken stupor. 

Nice little critter there Knightfall, very usable I would say. Makes me miss the Chevalier class


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 15, 2004)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Nice little critter there Knightfall, very usable I would say. Makes me miss the Chevalier class



 What was that one like? There's a lot of prestige classes and 'specialist' fighter classes around for 3.5.


----------



## Clay_More (Jan 15, 2004)

It was a rather odd class compared to some of the new system classes, a specialised kind of knight / horseman type character. I would believe that you would be old enough to remember the Chevalier, Raets 

Did you see the picture of the misses, by the way Raets ? I like to brag about that little dish


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 15, 2004)

The cavalier is in Sword and Fist...

And cute girl


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 16, 2004)

A new work in progress based on the Fire Angel from "Ashy's Creature Codex" at Planewalker.com.

*Angel, Fire*
*Medium Outsider (Angel, Extraplanar, Fire, Lawful)*
*Hit Dice:* 12d8+48 (102 hp)
*Initiative:* +10
*Speed:* 50 ft. (10 squares), fly 100 ft. (good)
*AC:* 32 (+6 Dex, +16 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 26
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +12/+18
*Attack:* _+2 flaming burst longsword_ +20 melee (1d8+8 plus stun) or slam +18 melee (1d8+11)
*Full Attack:* _+2 flaming burst longsword_ +20/+15/+10 melee (1d8+8 plus stun) or slam +18 melee (1d8+11)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft. / 5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities, stun
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 10/chaos, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, immunity to acid, cold, disease, fire-based effects, and petrification, protective aura, resistance to electricity 10, spell resistance 30, tongues, uncanny dodge, +8 on Fortitude saves against poison
*Saves:* Fort +14, Ref +14, Will +12
*Abilities:* Str 22 (+6), Dex 22 (+6), Con 18 (+4), Int 20 (+5), Wis 18 (+4), Cha 22 (+6)
*Skills:* Concentration +22, Craft or Knowledge (any three) +21, Diplomacy +21, Escape Artist +24, Hide +21, Intimidate +21, Listen +19, Move Silently +21, Sense Motive +20, Spot +19, Use Rope +16 (+18 with bindings)
*Feats:* Alertness, Cleave, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Power Attack

*Environment:* Elemental Plane of Fire, Paraelemental Plane of Magma, or any warm land
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 16
*Treasure:* No coins; double goods; standard items
*Alignment:* Always lawful neutral
*Advancement:* 13-18 HD (Medium); 19-36 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* +8

A fire angel is about 7 ½ feet tall and weighs about 250 pounds.

Fire angels speak Celestial, Draconic, Infernal, and Ignan, though they can speak with almost any creature because of their tongues ability.

*Combat*
A fire angel is not afraid to enter melee combat, but prefers to avoid combat when possible.

A fire angel's natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as law-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

_Spell-like Abilities_: At will – _aid_, _continual flame_, _detect chaos_, _discern lies_ (DC 20), _dispel evil_ (DC 21), _dispel magic_, _holy aura_ (DC 24), _holy smite_ (DC 20), _holy word_ (DC 23), _invisibility_ (self only), _plane shift_ (DC 23), _polymorph_ (self only), _remove curse_ (DC 19), _remove disease_ (DC 19), _remove fear_ (DC 17). 7/day – _cure light wounds_ (DC 17), _see invisibility_. 1/day – _burning hands_ (DC 17), _blade barrier_ (DC 22), _fire seeds_ (DC  22), _fire shield_, _flaming sphere_ (DC 18), _heal_ (DC 22), _produce flame_, _wall of fire_. Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

_Protective Aura_ (Su): Against attacks made or effects created by chaotic creatures, this ability provides a +4 deflection bonus to AC and a +4 resistance bonus on saving throws to anyone within 20 ft. of the fire angel. Otherwise, it functions as a _magic circle against chaos_ effect and a _lesser globe of invulnerability_, both with a radius of 20 ft. (caster level equals fire angel's HD). This aura can be dispelled, but the fire angel can create it again as a free action on its next turn. (The defensive benefits from the circle are not included in a fire angel's statistics block.)

_Stun_ (Su): If a fire angel strikes an opponent twice in one round with its sword, that creature must succeed on a DC 22 Fortitude save or be stunned for 1d6 rounds. The save DC is Strength-based.

_Tongues_ (Su): All fire angels can speak with any creature that has a language, as though using a tongues spell (caster level equal to fire angel's Hit Dice). This ability is always active.

_Uncanny Dodge_ (Ex): A fire angel retains its Dexterity bonus to AC when flat-footed, and it cannot be flanked except by a rogue of at least 16th-level. It can flank characters with the uncanny dodge ability as if it were a 12th-level rogue.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 16, 2004)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> The cavalier is in Sword and Fist...
> 
> And cute girl




As well as in Complete Warrior. Thr cavalier that is, not the cute girl.


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 17, 2004)

ROFLMAO!

The fire angel is cool.


----------



## Clay_More (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow, just had a brilliant Idea for the D&D Industry. How about D&D books that feature personals from lucious females in the last couple of pages. Combining the two biggest interests of male gamers


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 18, 2004)

Wouldn't work for books, magazines on the other hand....


----------



## Clay_More (Jan 19, 2004)

"Blades, Bards and Babes"

Would make a killer magazine, could make it a monthly with Elf-Lookalike babes. Liv Tyler with fake, pointy ears and plenty of D&D Crunch


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 19, 2004)

Good idea, would probably outsell dragon...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 20, 2004)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Did you see the picture of the misses, by the way Raets ? I like to brag about that little dish



 Stop taunting me!


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 20, 2004)

Taunting you?

Btw, the Steel is finished, comments would be welcome. Just follow the link in the sig.


----------



## Clay_More (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry Mr. Raets, just a rare event that I have something to brag about, especially a lucious female.

Krishnath, will do. I will try to have the Evocation doc for you tomorrow, I constantly forget putting it on my disc when I head for school, doh!


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 21, 2004)

LOL! Don't worry to much about it, it's nothing that I can't wait a few more days for.


----------



## Clay_More (Jan 21, 2004)

Cool, Cool Mr. Nath. 

Have been trying to finish up some monster contributions I have been working on for an open call at Realms of Evil. Been doing monsters for their Blasphemous Bestiary, a hell of a lot of work I can guarantee you. Did some nice critters though.

Hmm, which reminds me, perhaps I should mention it to you guys when I locate an interesting open call somewhere


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 21, 2004)

Good idea.


----------



## Clay_More (Jan 25, 2004)

Even though there aren't quite any that I am working on currently though. Just working on Necromancer's Legacy as well as a book on Abjuration magic for Realms of Evil. So, plenty of stuff to do. 

Ack, sorry, forgot to look up on the Steel Dragon, will do immediately


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 25, 2004)

<Still waiting paitiently for the evocation spells...> 

Lots of stuff to do, that's good. How are things going with the russian love bunny? Good I hope. 

Also, please tell me what you think of the steel dragon.


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 2, 2004)

Whops, forgot the Underdark Thread

Things are going quite excellently with the Russian Bunny, she's an absolutely adorable little critter, definitely a CR 20 at least.

I sent you the Evocation Spells, i think they should be over at your place by now. Was there anything else I needed to do... .hmmmm... ponder ponder... 


Damm, I wish I was finish with Necromancer's Legacy by now


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey guys, how's shakes?

Haven't been around this thread for a bit; been busy drawing maps: (Go here!)

Been busy with Real Life issues as well. Will try to come around more in the next few weeks. You might just see a few of my old _Templates + Humanoids = Fun_ critters posted here, revised for 3.5e and with full writeups.

Plus. I'm considering running a PBP World of Kulan v.3.5 game here on EN World. Still haven't made up my mind, 100%, as my regular gaming group might be starting up again.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 4, 2004)

Clay_More: Good to here, abd thanx for the spells, I haven't had a chance to Read the file yet (been busy building a new computer.)

Knightfall: Sounds like fun.


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey Knightfall, thats a couple of pretty good maps you have, CC is sure a handy tool. You should talk to Mr. Muffin if he ever comes around here again, he's quite the expert on maps as well (don't know if you have seen his Sutenlund maps?).

Krishnath, no need to hurry, you have read them once already  

I am thinking of putting the spells for NLII up for Download from here, for the few select people that visit the thread. Thats right, 34 pages of Necromantic goodness (in the Evil way) comming to a Underdark Fey thread near you (wow that sounds like a sales-pitch).


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 6, 2004)

Heh, can't wait.

Now if I only could get my disk drive to work, the computer knows the drive is there, but it can neither read nor write, strange I say.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 6, 2004)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Hey Knightfall, thats a couple of pretty good maps you have, CC is sure a handy tool. You should talk to Mr. Muffin if he ever comes around here again, he's quite the expert on maps as well (don't know if you have seen his Sutenlund maps?).




Thanks, I work way too hard on my maps sometimes. Took a break from the program this week. Been busy writing World of Kulan Story Hour updates, as well as personal research into Adobe Illustrator CS.

I think I've seen Shiva's maps. He posted them in the Art, Cartograpghy, Miniatures forum at one point, I think. If not, then maye not.

Anyway, I know everyone here likes a good homebrew (and no I don't mean bear or mead). I'm running the 2nd Annual "For-Fun" vote for favorite homebrew campaign setting run by an EN Worlder.  Go here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=76506

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 9, 2004)

Have to do this bit by bit, since it won't allow too large documents and I can not transfer them into .RTF or a smaller type of document (Except .TXT which really messes up the format).


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 9, 2004)

And the last part of the document. Remember that these spells are all reserved for NLII and are copyright of "Will kick your ass if you touch them". Otherwise Enjoy


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 9, 2004)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> And the last part of the document. Remember that these spells are all reserved for NLII and are copyright of "Will kick your ass if you touch them". Otherwise Enjoy




Thnx!


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 9, 2004)

And remember to tell the ol', fat dane what ya think of 'em.


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 10, 2004)

I will when I've read them


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey dude, its only a couple of pages, shouldn't take long


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, I will read it, but I am rahter busy at the moment, as I am trying to get my system to work properly.

Built a new computer you know, and switched to XP in the process.


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 11, 2004)

Is XP better? I really do not know the stuff personally O_O


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 11, 2004)

Not really, just different, and besides, win98 won't work on a 2,4 GHz celeron processor, so it's not like I had a choice, I was *forced* to change OS.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 12, 2004)

hey guys,  just wanted to make sure you saw this post by Ian Jonhston of Silverthorne Games. He's looking for a "Good Few Gamers" who want to design odd, strange, and/or bizarre creatures.



			
				Frilf said:
			
		

> Howdy, all!
> 
> We're looking for a few odd, strange, and downright bizarre (in a humourous way) creatures for an upcoming publication. So we naturally thought, "Who better to bring us such critters than the amazingly talented monster makers here on the boards?"
> 
> ...




Here's the link in this  forum (not much else here beyond what I've cut and paste): http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=75779

Also, *Silverthorne Games* is running a contest called *"The Great Creature Challenge"*. Go *HERE* to read more. The contest includes prizes of $50 (1st), $25 (2nd) and $10 (3rd). *(The Deadline is Feb 20/04.)*


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 12, 2004)

Knightfall, you should take a look at Clay's Grand Collection of Spells 

Krishnath, gotten any further in your reading?

I have loads and loads of work as it is already. Mortis Arcanum that is being printed by Bastion Press has roughly 70 pages of my material in it. I am working on material for Elevated Mysteries from Brood Publishing and some creatures for Blasphemous Bestiary for Realms of Evil games... busy busy busy...


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 12, 2004)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Krishnath, gotten any further in your reading?




Nope, still trying to get the last few bugs out of the system (like getting my friggin printer to work, GAH!) But I do plan on reading them this weekend, bugs be damned.


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 13, 2004)

4000 posts, congratulations Krishnath. You're in the big boys league now 

Damm spammer 

Checked out Nutkinland actually, was a fun site, very interesting discussions (saw you in there as well). Was bored one day and remembered that you had mentioned it.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 13, 2004)

if you ever register an account there, i strongly recommend not using "Hate Squirrels With Me!" as your sig.


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 13, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> if you ever register an account there, i strongly recommend not using "Hate Squirrels With Me!" as your sig.



What he said 

Clay: You should, as only registered members get access to the most fun part of Nutkinland.... BAD FUR DAY (or whatever the heck it's called this week  )

Boz: I need the second chromatic dragon article from what was it dragon 128? or some such, I can't finish the Orange dragon without it, and I seem to have misplaced my copy.


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmmm, very good point about the Squirrels Boz, very good point indeed. 

Did you see the spells Boz? You should take a look, many hours of hard work into those 

Krishnath, it was actually a rather nice forum, more freedom of speech


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 15, 2004)

No wonder I spend more time there than on any other forum on the net.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 15, 2004)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> No wonder I spend more time there than on any other forum on the net.




You know, I can't really get into Nutkinland. The only way I spend a lot of time there is when EN World goes down.

I guess it is the "nice guy" in me. I feel that board is too "over the top" for me.



			
				Clay_More said:
			
		

> Have to do this bit by bit, since it won't allow too large documents and I can not transfer them into .RTF or a smaller type of document (Except .TXT which really messes up the format).




Excellent spells ducuments, Clay_More. I like the layout. It says "Chapter 7". What exactly is it chapter 7 of?

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 16, 2004)

*The World of Kulan Thread*

Another note,

I just started up a new thread in the Rogues Gallery Forum, which will be for increasing awareness of my homebrewed campaign setting, as well as bouncing ideas off of other ENWorlders.

*The World of Kulan Thread*

Come on over and make comments and suggestions, if you like.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Knightfall, anything you liked in particular?

Its chapter 7 of a book I have been working on for Enworld Publishing. Not sure if it is going to be comming out through Enworld Publishing or another company though. Might be through Bastion Press.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 18, 2004)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Thanks Knightfall, anything you liked in particular?
> 
> Its chapter 7 of a book I have been working on for Enworld Publishing. Not sure if it is going to be comming out through Enworld Publishing or another company though. Might be through Bastion Press.




Actually, I just glaced at it, I didn't get into the nitty-gritty. And yes, I figured out it was your soon to be published book, after I had posted the question.   

Anyway, I'm also putting a note here to point out I've been adding maps to my map thread and posting information on the different playable races for the continent of Harqual on my World of Kulan Thread (see link under last post).

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 18, 2004)

*A monster for the thread*

*Elf, Reptilian, 1st-Level Warrior*
*Medium-Size Humanoid (Elf, Reptilian)*
*Hit Dice:* 1d8+1 (5 hp)
*Initiative:* +1 (Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft. (6 squares)
*AC:* 15 (+1 Dex, +2 small shield, +2 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+3
*Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+2) or light flail +4 melee (1d8+2) or light crossbow +2 ranged (1d8)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +3 melee (1d6+2) or light flail +4 melee (1d8+2) or light crossbow +2 ranged (1d8)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft. / 5 ft.
*Special Qualities:* Racial traits, scent
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 15 (+2), Dex 13 (+1), Con 12 (+1), Int 10 (+0), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 8 (-1)
*Skills:* Climb +7, Jump +7, Listen +3, Search +3, Spot +3
*Feats:* Weapon Focus (light flail)

*Continent/Region:* Merria plus any isolated island chain
*Climate/Terrain:* Temperate or warm forest
*Organization:* Company (2–4), squad (11–20 plus 2 3rd-level sergeants and 1 leader of 3rd to 6th-level, or band (30–100 plus 20% noncombatants plus 1 3rd-level sergeant per 10 adults, 5 5th-level lieutenants, 3 7th-level captains, and 1–4 monitor lizards)
*Challenge Rating:* 1
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually chaotic good
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +2

Elves and dragons are two of the longest-lived races on Kulan. The two species have shared a kinship over the centuries whether as allies dedicated to the Balance or as adversaries along the lines of extremism. It is logical, therefore, that elves and dragons have shared an even closer kinship, often leading to elven half-dragons. Reptilian elves are the result of similar relationships between elves and dragons except that the kinship is more developed over longer periods of time.

Reptilian elves have green and brown scales covering their strong, muscular bodies and long sinuous tails, although elven heritage still dominates their facial features with long tapering ears and deep green eyes. Reptilian elves are just as intelligent as normal elves, but are also wiser than them, due to the dragon blood running through their veins. They are also more likely to eat meat than normal elves but are still considered omnivores.

Reptilian elves prefer clothing that blends well with the forest and their scaled skin – earth-tone brown, deep green, and stone gray. They are more inclined to work with stone and metal like dwarves than wood and metal like normal elves, although the forest is still the heart of their heritage. They are more at one with the raw forces of nature then the beauty of the woodland surroundings.

Reptilian elves speak Draconic and Elven.

*Combat*
Reptilian elven warriors are as cautious as normal ones and are even more analytical. However, they prefer more aggressive attacks once they do enter combat using their increased strength to take the fight to their opponents. They prefer crossbows, flails, hand and throwing axes, scimitars, and warhammers. In melee, reptilian elves are just as graceful as normal elves regardless of their increased strength and bulk, but are less beautiful to observe.

_Racial Traits_ (Ex): See below.

_Scent_ (Ex): A reptilian elf can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. If upwind, the range increases to 60 ft.; if downwind, it drops to 15 ft.

*Reptilian Elf Society*
Reptilian elves are wanderers by nature. Their bands rarely settle in one forest region for more than one or two years. Most often, reptilian elves travel from island to island within a particular chain of islands. If several island chains are linked by one or two intermediate islands, these elves will travel even farther, trading with allies from other bands and, sometimes, other races.

Reptilian elves have excellent relations with the good races of the sea including shoal elves and tritons. They are the sworn enemies of the sahuagin, scrags, and merrow. Reptilian elves often trade and socialize with good-hearted privateers, but they will often break off relations with ‘independents’ who aren’t choosy about where they steal from.

Reptilian elves are most often encountered in the Isles of Merria, traveling by sailing ship or in giant flat bottom boats poled along the shorelines of the many islands of the region. However, reptilian elves can be encountered traveling amongst any of dozens of isolated, temperate or warm island chains.

They like visiting Freeport and the Isle of Dread south of Harqual, as well as the Shu Na Nee Archipelago south of the lands known as Indjra, on the southeastern shores of Kanpur. They often trade and settle in islands the Crowded Sea south of True Zakhara, as well as the many island chains west and southwest of Kanpur. Only recently has the Fallenlands opened up to the rest of the world and the reptilian elves were amongst the few who began exploring the islands surrounding the mainland of the Fallenlands.

It is considered taboo for a reptilian elf to set foot on one of the continents of Harqual and if taken there by force the elf will do everything to reach the sea, even if it mean the risk of drowning. Why reptilian elves have this taboo remains a mystery.

*Reptilian Elves as Characters*
Reptilian elves favor the ranger class. Reptilian elves often tend to be bards, druids, rogues or sorcerers, as well as multiclass bard/rangers, ranger/druids, or ranger/rogues. They almost never become wizards but make excellent sorcerers. Ever 1 in 25 reptilian elves should have the half-dragon template added onto these stats. Dragon subtype is left up to the DM.

These unique elves rarely worship the gods of the Elven Pantheon, although they still respect them. (Many reptilian elf clerics worship one of the Dragon Deities from the _D&D Draconomicon: Book of Dragons_.)

Those reptilian elves living in the region known as Merria often worship Shan’re, the Sea Goddess, or Andor, God of the Isles. Reptilian elf clerics of Shan’re can choose any two of the following domains: Chaos, Nautical, Ocean, Travel, and Water. Reptilian elf clerics of Andor can choose any two of the following domains: Animal, Creation, Earth, Knowledge, and Plant.

*Reptilian Elven Traits*
Reptilian elves benefit from a number of racial traits:

-- +2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Charisma.
-- Medium-sized. (Use elf height and weight. See the PHB in Chapter 6: Description.)
-- Proficient with longsword, rapier, longbow, composite longbow, shortbow, and composite shortbow, regardless of character class.
-- Base land speed is 30 feet.
-- Keen Vision (Ex): Reptilian elves have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. Reptilian elves have darkvision up to 60 ft.
-- Immunity to magic sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial bonus to saves against Enchantment spells or effects.
-- Scent (Ex): As per the description under Combat above.
-- Skills: A reptilian elf gets a +2 racial bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks and a +4 racial bonus to Balance and Jump checks.  A reptilian elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check as though actively looking for it.
-- Automatic Languages: Draconic and Elven. Bonus Languages: Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
-- Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass reptile elf's ranger class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.
-- ECL: +2


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice critter, good to see a Fey in here for a change, happens rather rarely these days. Isn't it non-standard that the monster stat block variant has ability scores that vary from those of the average Reptilian Elf? I thought that the monster stat block should be for a completely average version of said creature? 

The critter is nice enough as it is though. Good take on a little alternative Elf I might say.


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 23, 2004)

Actually, since it is a 1 HD humanoid, it uses the npc array to determine it's ability scores. (13,12,11,10,9,8)

On another note, I have finally read through the spells, they look good, there was a couple of comments I would have liked to share about them, but I forgot them all except for one of the elemental spells. Magma Ball.

I love Magma Ball, but I have two comments. 1, due to it's secondary effect it should be a level 5 spell, not a level 4. and 2, you forgot to add the damage cap (which would be 15 damage dice.)  But I am definetly using it. (with your permission of course.)


----------



## Clay_More (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks Krishnath, feel free to give me some more comments, especially on the Necromancy Spells actually. The Evocation spells have already been sent for Enworld Publishing, so I have no chance to alter them anymore. The Necromancy Spells are still being written, so I can alter them as I see fit. 

I forgot about the whole standard array thingy, imagine that. It is a good race for swamp or bog-dwelling elves though. Could easily imagining these guys running around in the Jungles of Ctulh as well. I wouldn't mind if they had some form of ability that gives them, for example, partial water breathing.'
(could always state that they receive a +4 racial bonus to all check concerning holding their breath for an extended duration of time and that they can go for twice as long underwater as a normal humanoid). 

I hope you two might have some specifics about the Necromancy Spells


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, there are one or two of the necromancy spells I have problems with.

1. _Immortality_. Only problem I have is the name, I suggest you change it to Extend Life or some such, the drawbacks should be easy enough to get around for a necromancer. Just animate the sacrificed creatures as any greater undead (mummies for example) or hit the corpse with a _Soul Bind_.
2. _Penetration_ and _Penetration, Greater_. I can't be the only one who sees a problem with the name of these spells... Or maybe I just have a dirty mind  I suggest changing the name to _Overcome Spell Resistance_, also, due to their level, I suggest reducing the bonus granted to +2 and +4 respectively, and naming them as circumstance bonuses.
3. _Protection From Draining_. This spell already exists, it's called _Negative Energy Protection_.
4. _Bind Spellbook_ is way to powerful for a cantrip, it's duration is permanent! It should be a level 3 spell at the least.
5. _Blackball_ this spell needs to be renamed, there is a creature called a blackball (a.k.a. sphere of annihilation or umbral blot) in the ELH.

And that's about it.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 25, 2004)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Nice critter, good to see a Fey in here for a change, happens rather rarely these days. Isn't it non-standard that the monster stat block variant has ability scores that vary from those of the average Reptilian Elf? I thought that the monster stat block should be for a completely average version of said creature?
> 
> The critter is nice enough as it is though. Good take on a little alternative Elf I might say.




Thanks, I try.   

And it's not a fey. It's the old 3.0e elf with the Reptilian Template added on and then fudged to 3.5e. It came out as looking like an elite array but that's not how those numbers came about. (Otherwise it would be: _Str 15, Dex 11, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 8_; and Ability Score modifiers of +2 to Strength, +2 to Constitution, and -2 to Charisma.)

Hmm, I just noticed an error I have to fix.

Also, I have a question for you guys. What do you think I should call this race instead of 'reptilian elf'? I'm looking for something unique, as I don't just want to call them dragon elves (boring).

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Krishnath (Feb 25, 2004)

Hmm....

_Dracae_ perhaps?


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 29, 2004)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Hmm....
> 
> _Dracae_ perhaps?




Interesting name choice, but it doesn't grab me. Below is a link to a sketch done for me by Babette of the reptilian elves.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13041


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 1, 2004)

Hmm... _dracanesti_ then?

Anyways, check this out: 

March Movie Monster Mayhem Marathon II: The Quickening

I just had to do it again.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 3, 2004)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Hmm... _dracanesti_ then?
> 
> Anyways, check this out:
> 
> ...




Hah! I like that. Very Krynnish. I'm going to use draconesti. As for M.M.M.M.M. II, I don't remember the first one. Of course, last year was not a good year for me. I'm surprised I survived it.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 3, 2004)

BTW, I've added several new racial entires on my World of Kulan Thread. (Linked at the top of this page.)

*Latest additions:* Cat Races of Harqual, Avian Races of Harqual, and Dragon Races of Harqual.

Later,

KF72


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 3, 2004)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Hah! I like that. Very Krynnish. I'm going to use draconesti. As for M.M.M.M.M. II, I don't remember the first one. Of course, last year was not a good year for me. I'm surprised I survived it.




Well, I'm glad you did survive. And you really should join in the fun. It'll be good for you.


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback Krishnath 

Its weird, I don't receive mails when someone respond to this thread anymore, I have no clue as to why  

Stupid computers sometimes....


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 15, 2004)

Such things happen, particularly considering that they have changed servers since your last visit, care to join in the MMMMM2:TQ?


----------



## Clay_More (Mar 15, 2004)

Well, I might be interested if I knew what the hell it is


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 16, 2004)

Follow the Yellow Brick Road.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 19, 2004)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Follow the Yellow Brick Road.




What, you statting munchkins? Or the Wicked Witch?


----------



## Krishnath (Mar 20, 2004)

Nope, the link is yellow, and the pun just came...

Actually, the creature I want to stat is a little slimy fellow with only one HD (but infinite progression)


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey, its annoying, still doesn't send me a head-up when someone responds here for some reason. Well, I am still around, busy as usual 

How are you guys? Seen Mr. Muffinman?


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 18, 2004)

Actually, I haven't seen him for a couple of months, I guess he's busy, and so have you been it seems. How is it going with the "russian bride"?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 5, 2010)

Bumped for my reference.


----------

